# Neue DH Strecke im Harz: Matthias Schmidt Berg



## KevM (15. Februar 2013)

Nabend,

vor kurzer Zeit hab ich beim Skifahren am Matthias Schmidt Berg (bei St. Andreasberg) ein Plakat gesehn, dass dort für den Sommer eine Downhillstrecke geplant ist. 
Leider habe ich es verpennt ein Bild davon zu machen.
Gibt es hier vllt. Leute die nähere Infos dazu haben?


----------



## Fatal Error (16. Februar 2013)

Im Sommer 2013 kommt ein weiteres Highlight hinzu: der "MSB-X-Trail", ein Mountainbike- und Downhill-Erlebnispark für Groß und Klein !

Facebook Seite Matthias Schmidt Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (24. Februar 2013)

Geil Geil Geil hechel hechel sabber sabber


----------



## harzholgi (28. Februar 2013)

Und zwar hier:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Matthias-Schmidt-Berg-St-Andreasberg/445778648811277

Holgi


----------



## Resendisback (1. März 2013)

Weis jemand wer den bau der Strecken umsetzt?


----------



## fuxy (1. März 2013)

Hoffentlich ein " Könner" und nicht wieder der Typ der Braunlage versaut hat.
Man müßte mal bei der Seilbahn anfragen oder bei der Stadt, wer der Betreiber ist, der könnte uns auch sagen wer die Strecken verpfuscht....ääähh ich meine baut


----------



## Resendisback (1. März 2013)

Das beste ist einfach, es ist quasi 5 minuten um die Ecke. Nun wird auch Braunlage drastisch aufrüsten, wenn der Park in Andreasberg gut wird.


----------



## fuxy (1. März 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Das beste ist einfach, es ist quasi 5 minuten um die Ecke. Nun wird auch Braunlage drastisch aufrüsten, wenn der Park in Andreasberg gut wird.



So ist es, und wehe nicht...


----------



## downhillsau (2. März 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> ...wenn der Park in Andreasberg gut wird.



Na dann darf den der O.Fuhrmann aber nicht bauen.


----------



## Resendisback (2. März 2013)

Richtig


----------



## Resendisback (2. März 2013)

http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/braunlage_arid,344374.html

in Aberg tut sich wohl einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (2. März 2013)

Ein gut gebauter Park im Harz mit durchdachten Strecken, die sowohl für Anfänger, als auch Profis dauerhaften Spaß bieten? Und das nicht in Schulenberg? Das glaub ich erst nach dem ersten Besuch.

Okay, ernsthaft: Ich hoffe sehr, dass es nicht zu so einem Desaster wie in Hahnenklee und Braunlage kommt. Es wäre wirklich wunderbar, wenn noch eine vernünftig fahrbare Alternative im Harz entstünde, die auch mal viele gut gebaute Sprünge in jeder Größe enthält (anstelle von sinnlosen (Mini)kickern ins Flat).
Bin sehr gespannt was daraus wird.


----------



## harbourmastah (6. März 2013)

Liebe NeuParkbetreiber....bitte bitte bitte....seht zu das ihr den park auf die beine stellt.....am besten noch zum ende diesen monats!!!!!!!!!)))


----------



## fuxy (6. März 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Liebe NeuParkbetreiber....bitte bitte bitte....seht zu das ihr den park auf die beine stellt.....am besten noch zum ende diesen monats!!!!!!!!!)))


 
Sonst was ?
ZORN 8000!!!!!!!!!!!! ?

Bis zum Ende des Monats wird ein bissi schwer, die haben noch mit ordentlich Schnee zu kämpfen aber zu mitte oder  ende Mai , wär geil.


----------



## Resendisback (7. März 2013)

Werden eh miese Strecken, wenn die nicht schon letztes Jahr mit dem bau begonnen haben


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2013)

Na wenn sie die schön von Grund auf erst mit 50cm Grobschotter und dann 10cm Feinkies verdichten, und der Untergrund nicht grad Sumpf ist...?
Stelle ich mir aber teuer vor  ..so haben dies jedenfalls in Saalbach gemacht.

PS: wenn man sieht, wie lange die in Saalbach an der neuen Linie gebaggert haben wie lang es in Rabenberg schon dauert...das wird frühestens Juli-August irgendwas nur annähernd fahrbares geben, wenn sie es nicht schon letztes Jahr gebaut haben. 

Ich rechne mal realistisch mit vollständigen Strecken für den Herbst. Oder es wird genauso ein Rotz wie in Braunlage und Hahnenklee, einfach eine Linie abmarkiert und ein paar Holzrämpchen, wird sich schon breitfahren.


----------



## harbourmastah (7. März 2013)

@fuxy.....mindestens Zorn8000!!!!
 @Resendisback.....hauptsache erstmal schlecht reden obwohl es nichtmal begonnen hat....und braunlage ist mal absolute grotte und das nach mehr als 3 Saisons was beschwerst du dich....bleib in deinem kaputten park und gut ist!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (7. März 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> @fuxy.....mindestens Zorn8000!!!!
> @Resendisback.....hauptsache erstmal schlecht reden obwohl es nichtmal begonnen hat....und braunlage ist mal absolute grotte und das nach mehr als 3 Saisons was beschwerst du dich....bleib in deinem kaputten park und gut ist!!!!



HAHAHAHAHA, Du musst ein Andreasberger sein 
Meine Aussage war ein wink auf Braunlage, aber schön das Du das nicht verstehst, Zorn8000!!!! =). Glaube kaum das da was fahrbares in einem Monat entstehen kann, schließlich wird beworben das schon diesen Sommer eröffnet wird  Falls die letztes Jahr angefangen haben, könnte es aber klappen.


----------



## harbourmastah (8. März 2013)

und du musst der sohn deiner mutter sein!?!?! 

den Wink musst du mir mal erläutern! ich bin wohl zu doof Deine doppel-ironie zu verstehen!!!


----------



## Resendisback (8. März 2013)

Gleiche Werbung wie in Brl und Andreasberg gehört seit 2012 zu Braunlage (für die die es nicht wissen).
Ich weis aber leider nicht wer das in Aberg baut. Ist aber nunmal (wenn noch kein Spatenstich gemacht wurde) eine kräftige Werbung, wo hoffentlich was hinter steht, weil innerhalb eines Monats kann man nix anständiges basteln denk ich.


----------



## Tasse666 (13. März 2013)

Ich habs auf Facebook schon gepostet, aber ich würde meine Gedanken zu dem Thema auch gerne hier noch kundtun 

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Grundsätzlich finde ich es SEHR positiv, dass der Harz so langsam in Schwung kommt und sich engagierte Menschen finden, die so ein Projekt in die Tat umsetzen wollen und noch besser werden. Bitte macht dabei nur nicht den Fehler bei der Umsetzung der Strecken wie Braunlage und Hahnenklee. Lasst euch Zeit beim designen der Strecken und ebenso beim Bau. Lieber etwas mehr Zeit und Aufwand investieren und dafür einen flowigen und abwechslungsreichen Bikepark auf die Beine stellen. Und BITTE BITEE BITTE lasst die Hände von Oliver Fuhrmann!!!! Der hat die oben genannten Parks schon versaut und es wäre verdammt schade, wenn in St. Andreasberg das gleiche passieren würde. Falls ihr alles so umgesetzt wird, dann könnt ihr mich jetzt schon als Stammgast ansehen


----------



## stephan- (13. März 2013)

Gibts nichts zu ergänzen. Was dem Harz in meinen Augen fehlt, ist eine lange Brechsandstrecke mit großen Anliegern und richtig großen Sprüngen. Wurzel- und Steingeballer gibts im Harz überall (und ist auch wunderbar), aber so eine Harz-Aline wäre schon klasse und bietet sowohl Anfängern als auch schnelleren viel Spaß. Und wichtige Abwechslung, wenn man mal nicht bei jeder Abfahrt Geballer will. Unter anderem deswegen find ich Schulenberg so gut, weil man da eben auch mal auf Brechsand runterheizen kann mit ein bisschen Airtime. Könnten eben noch ein paar mehr Sprünge sein und noch ein bisschen größere.


----------



## geq (14. März 2013)

Bis auf den Brechsand eine gute Idee...


----------



## outdoor (14. März 2013)

pssst, in schulenberg wollen wir in dieser saison unsere brechsandpiste ein wenig modifizieren. eben unter dem aspekt "für anfänger und könner", außerdem tut streckenpflege not... wenn wir das o.k. von forst und tourismus kriegen legen wir auch damit los.
sorry a-berg, falsches thema hier, ich weiß.


----------



## Nasum (14. März 2013)

Trotzdem gut


----------



## jps68 (17. März 2013)

...ich persönlich finde es gut, das etwas passiert und was Neues entsteht.
Da wir Biker doch sonst immer weiter eingeschränkt werden..leider
Also sollte man(n) froh sein das sich welche die Mühe machen und etwas aus dem Boden stampfen..
Anstatt es erstmal zu verurteilen, schlecht reden und rumzumeckern sollte man(n) es erstmal abwarten und dann, wenn nötig kritisieren.

So weit ich gehört hab, ist O. Fuhrmann nicht beteiligt und die Strecken sollen so naturbelassen angelegt werden wie möglich.
Denn MTB ist soviel ich weiß ein Sport im Gelände und nicht unbedingt überwiegend auf Schotterwegen..

Für mich ist es wichtig, wenn ein Park entsteht, das es kaum Wartezeit gibt, flowige schnelle technisch anspruchsvolle Trails vorhanden sind.
Vielleicht haben sie am MSB genau diese Dinge bedacht und machen es besser als Braunlage oder Hahnenklee, wo ick Std steh und nicht Biken kann, für 20.- Tacken.


----------



## stephan- (17. März 2013)

jps68 schrieb:


> Anstatt es erstmal zu verurteilen, schlecht reden und rumzumeckern sollte man(n) es erstmal abwarten und dann, wenn nötig kritisieren.




Seh ich nicht so. Der Betreiber hat wesentlich mehr davon, wenn er direkt zu Beginn Input bekommt. So kann er direkt Einfluss darauf nehmen und gibt (wenn er die Ratschläge zu Herzen nimmt) kein Geld aus für Dinge, die keinem gefallen.
Wenn der Park erstmal steht und vermurkst ist, ist es ein ewig dauernder Prozess und das Geld ist "verbrannt" - also lieber vorher Meinung kund tun um das Schlimmste zu verhindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (18. März 2013)

jps68 schrieb:


> und die Strecken sollen so naturbelassen angelegt werden wie möglich....
> 
> flowige schnelle technisch anspruchsvolle Trails vorhanden sind.
> Vielleicht haben sie am MSB genau diese Dinge bedacht und machen es besser als Braunlage oder Hahnenklee


"
Das widerspricht sich ja vorne und hinten...."Naturbelassen" haben wir schon in Braunlage und Haklee..und du siehst ja was draus geworden ist.
Ich persönlich wäre für eine Strecke wie in Willingen.


----------



## harbourmastah (18. März 2013)

Moin,
Du meinst jetzt aber die DH Strecke in Willingen oder die Freeride!?


----------



## moRReSSey (18. März 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal Berücksichtigen, welche gesetzlichen Auflagen, finanzielle Mittel, physische Mittel und vor allem welche natürlichen Umstände bei diesem Projekt Beachtung finden müssen.
Mit der Einstellung "was kostet die Welt" und "nach mir die Sintflut" kann jeder n Park à la Whistler in die Erde stampfen. 
In unseren Hemisphären gibts aber leider noch den örtlichen Vogel-/Wanderverein, den Forst, die Pfadpfinder und nicht zuletzt Hobby-Mountainbiker aus Foren wie diesem hier, die alle gern n Wort bei der Planung mitreden wollen. Da wirds mit Sicherheit nicht so einfach eine Brechsandpiste mit 336478 Sprüngen und 3m hohen Anliegern zu bauen. Ganz abgesehen von den Kosten, die sowas mit sich zieht (Beschaffung der Materialien, Transport bis in den Wald, Maschinen, Menpower etc) 

Herr O. Fuhrmann konnte in Hahnenklee/Braunlage nicht so bauen/handeln wie er wollte, aus oben genannten Gründen.
Ob die Strecken dort heute besser wären, wenn ihm alle Möglichkeiten offen gewesen wären, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und lässt sich nur vermuten. 

Außerdem frage ich mich, warum die Mehrheit hier die dicksten Räder, mit Federwegen jenseits der 180mm fährt, sich dann aber beschwert, wenn mal zwei Wurzeln auf der Strecke sind, die die gemütliche Wochenend-Bikepark-Schaukelfahrt stören. *Achtung Ironie!*
Ich verstehe diese allgemeine Brechsand Autobahn Hysterie nicht ganz. Rennrad fahren kann ich auch auf der Straße....
Natürlich hat niemand Bock auf Rumpelpiste ohne Flow, aber man sollte doch bitte nicht vergessen wo unser Sport herkommt.

Fakt ist: Man kann nicht jedem Biker hier seine Lieblingsstrecke bauen und irgendwer bleibt immer auf der Strecke bei solchen Vorhaben.
Sicherlich haben Hahnenklee/Braunlage auch ihre Defizite und sind sicherlich keine Beispiele, an denen sich die Erbauer der Strecken in St. Andreasberg orientieren sollten.

Und nun warte ich anständig auf die Kritik und Boshaftigkeit, die sich nun über mich ergießt, weil alle Welt es natürlich wieder besser weiß  
Schönen Start in die Woche.


----------



## stephan- (18. März 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man auch mal Berücksichtigen, welche gesetzlichen Auflagen, finanzielle Mittel, physische Mittel und vor allem welche natürlichen Umstände bei diesem Projekt Beachtung finden müssen.



Das wissen die Ausführenden am besten, also ziehen sie aus den Vorschlägen hoffentlich das heraus, was umsetzbar ist. Wenn alle nach dem Motto "Geht ja eh alles nicht" vorgehen, kommt keine sinnvolle Kritik zustande.



> Da wirds mit Sicherheit nicht so einfach eine Brechsandpiste mit 336478 Sprüngen und 3m hohen Anliegern zu bauen. Ganz abgesehen von den Kosten, die sowas mit sich zieht (Beschaffung der Materialien, Transport bis in den Wald, Maschinen, Menpower etc)



Dennoch sind die Wünsche der zukünftigen Kunden interessant, oder?
Sowohl in Braunlage, als auch in Hahnenklee gibt es Brechsand-Abschnitte - nur das diese absolut mies gebaut sind und überhaupt keinen Spaß machen. Die "Sprungline" in Braunlage ist in meinen Augen sogar absolut gefährlich, gerade für "Anfänger", da dort KEIN Sprung zum darauf folgenden passt. Bei dem einen Sprung reißt man und kommt nicht rüber, beim nächsten holzt man ins Flat. Dazu Absprünge und Landungen die für 20" BMX Fahrer passen würden, aber nicht für DH Räder. Absolut unharmonisch und von Flow keine Spur um es mal drastisch auszudrücken.
Und genau DARUM geht es mir hier. Dort GIBT es Brechsandteile, diese sind aber für die Tonne. D.h. dort war die Realisierung möglich, das Geld wurde ausgegeben - aber für was? Wenn die Betreiber des Andreasberg sich solche groben Schnitzer nicht leisten (nachdem HaKle und Braunlage es bereits taten) ist doch alles gut und jeder getippte Buchstabe hat sich gelohnt - immerhin möchte ich den Park oft besuchen und mein Geld dort lassen.




> Ob die Strecken dort heute besser wären, wenn ihm alle Möglichkeiten offen gewesen wären, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und lässt sich nur vermuten.



Wie gesagt, die Jumpline ist ne Zumutung, das hatte nichts mit "Ich darf nicht wie ich will" zutun.




> Außerdem frage ich mich, warum die Mehrheit hier die dicksten Räder, mit Federwegen jenseits der 180mm fährt, sich dann aber beschwert, wenn mal zwei Wurzeln auf der Strecke sind, die die gemütliche Wochenend-Bikepark-Schaukelfahrt stören. *Achtung Ironie!*
> Ich verstehe diese allgemeine Brechsand Autobahn Hysterie nicht ganz. Rennrad fahren kann ich auch auf der Straße....
> Natürlich hat niemand Bock auf Rumpelpiste ohne Flow, aber man sollte doch bitte nicht vergessen wo unser Sport herkommt.



Da hast du wohl fehlinterpretiert. Es geht (zumindest mir) darum, dass Wurzeln, Steine und Geballer wunderbar sind, aber das gibts nunmal überall im Harz. Gerne auch in Andreasberg. Ich fahr sowas total gerne. Aber der Hammer wäre es eben, wenn es noch eine lange/große Brechsandstrecke mit vielen großen Sprüngen gäbe - als Abwechslung und als Highlight, um sich von anderen Parks abzuheben. Das wäre also auch ein Argument für Besucher und bringt Geld in die Kasse. Gerade Familien können sowas mal runterschaukeln zusammen. Schau dir doch mal an, wer sich in WL auf dem FR alles austobt und dort seinen Spaß hat, dort läuft die Bude. Warum das im Harz niemand will versteh ich nicht.

Meine zwei Pfennig.


----------



## jps68 (18. März 2013)

Hallo Biker Gemeinde der rasanten Worte, sind nur die Worte rasant oder auch die Aussprechenden Riders dazu...mmmh ...
Der Eine will ne Brechsandpiste, der Andere ne Dirtlinie mit super geilen Sprüngen, der andere Trails mit nicht so vielen Wurzeln, der nächste....

Seht Ihr deshalb geht der Betreiber zu jemanden (nicht vielen) und sagt das würde ich gern mit dem Park erzielen, ist das möglich, gibt das Gelände das her, was kann man noch realisieren in der Kurzen Zeit.
Wenn Viele um den Topf stehen, wird die Suppe dadurch besser...

Klar sollte ein Park alles beinhalten, Brechsandheizerrollerpisten, Wurzeltrailgeballer, Dirtflugeinlagen etc aber das alles muß auch umgesetzt werden können, Finanziell, Zeittechnisch und Geländetechnisch.
Jederder der hier meckert, sollte mal überlegen ob er es sich selbst zutraut soetwas entstehen zu lassen.

Freut Euch lieber auf das Kommende und macht es nicht im Vorfeld schon Schlecht, klar wollt ihr Konstruktive Kritik dem Parkbetreiber, vielleicht auch dem Streckendesigner zukommenlassen, aber vielleicht plant der es genau anders als es bislang war.
Streckenpflege !!!!, richtige Linienwahl !!!!

Der Park wird bestimmt noch etwas offenlassen für den ein oder anderen, aber das ist doch auch ein Ziel, Ihn dann weiterhin zu verbessern , erweitern!!
Der Anfang ist wichtig und der Weg ist das Ziel..

Ich jedefalls freu mich Riesig auf das Teil, denn ich weiß der wird lecker..

Vielleicht freut sich der ein oder ander auch drauf, den ohne lange Wartezeit am Lift und leckeren, gepflegten Strecken, was willn Bikerherz mehr...

ne Brechsandpiste...nicht weiter zicken, sondern drauf freuen..


----------



## fuxy (18. März 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Moin,
> Du meinst jetzt aber die DH Strecke in Willingen oder die Freeride!?



Ich meine die Freeride.....alles andere haben wir zu genüge, ne schöne Drop Box mit Landungen wär auch toll, wo vor allem auch kleine Drops möglich sind.
Ich lese hier schon wieder heraus das der Park am liebsten nur für einzelne "Personen" gebaut werden sollte, Ihr müsst aber bedenken, das ganze soll für  jeden sein , eben auch Familien


----------



## moRReSSey (18. März 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> ...Ihr müsst aber bedenken, das ganze soll für  jeden sein , eben auch Familien



Sehr gutes Statement!


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. März 2013)

Mit der Einstellung " was kostet die Welt" und " nach mir die Sintflut" kann jeder n Park a la Whistler in die Erde stampfen.


Sorry, aber ich hab mir die Schlüpper nass gemacht vor Lachen! Muß mich erstmal umziehen.
Tschau!


----------



## harbourmastah (19. März 2013)

Was die jumpline angeht bin voll bei stephan...eine zumutung!!!

Anonsten sollten wir bevor groß spekuliert wird beten das der winter endlich mal dem frühling platz macht.....sonst wird das ersmtal garnix mit bauen bzw. fahren bis ende april anfang/mitte mai......also auch den SCHuBE Termin 20.04. halt ich mittlerweile für sehr optimistisch wenns keine schlammschlacht werden soll!((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. März 2013)

wenn's ne schlammschlacht gibt in Schube,is doch egal,hauptsache wir können dort wieder fahren


----------



## moRReSSey (19. März 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich hab mir die Schlüpper nass gemacht vor Lachen! Muß mich erstmal umziehen.
> Tschau!



cooler Typ....

bei solchen Äußerungen kannste dir nur an den Kopf fassen


----------



## Resendisback (19. März 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> cooler Typ....
> 
> bei solchen Äußerungen kannste dir nur an den Kopf fassen



Genau das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht, haha. Lass das Kind halt Kind sein. 

Ich bin für abwarten und nicht voreilig auf machen, wie ich schon sagte


----------



## jps68 (19. März 2013)

Sorry, aber ich hab mir die Schlüpper nass gemacht vor Lachen! Muß mich erstmal umziehen.
Tschau![/quote]

Alter Du trägst gleich mehrere Schlüpper...Hut ab ick hab immer nur einen an...


Schließ mich den letzten Beiden an, manchmal ist Kopfschütteln und sich seinen Teil denken besser ..

Aber es gibt noch Vernunft, wie der Letzte zeigt...

Abwarten und darauf freuen ...


----------



## fuxy (19. März 2013)

Mal was anderes , glaubt Ihr wirklich, das von den Verantwortlichen hier einer mit liest ?


----------



## stephan- (19. März 2013)

Ratsam wäre es schon, oder? Auf FB haben sie jedenfalls mal irgendwas gepostet mit "viele Ratschläge von eurer Seite", aber ggf. lief das auch nur über FB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (19. März 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man auch mal Berücksichtigen, welche gesetzlichen Auflagen, finanzielle Mittel, physische Mittel und vor allem welche natürlichen Umstände bei diesem Projekt Beachtung finden müssen.


Das ist wohl war und kaum jemand hier bedenkt diese ganzen Hindernisse. Stefan Muhs musste z.B. damals im Racepark Schulenberg mit 14 diversen Verbänden/Vereinen kämpfen, damit dieser, damals noch inoffizielle Spot einiger locals, ein offizieller Bikepark wird. Das ganze hat übrigens mehrere Jahre gedauert.



moRReSSey schrieb:


> Herr O. Fuhrmann konnte in Hahnenklee/Braunlage nicht so bauen/handeln wie er wollte, aus oben genannten Gründen.



Das ist definitiv nicht so. Er hatte alle Möglichkeiten, nur muss man diese auch nutzen. Die Herangehensweise war einfach falsch. Einmal durch den Wald gehen, ne Strecke abstecken, diese mitm Bagger freilegen und dann mit Elementen "bepflastern", kann nicht funktionieren. Für sowas fehlte ihm einfach das Auge, mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten " zu spielen" und diese zu nutzen. Auch gut gemeinte Ratschläge von anderen mithelfenden Bikern wurden durch das Ego eines O.Fuhrmann abgelehnt. In seiner jetzigen Position ist er für alle Biker sicherlich besser aufgehoben.

Man kann es sicherlich nie allen Recht machen und die Strecken verändern sich auch im Laufe der Zeit (das kann man vorher nicht sehen, bestenfalls erahnen). Nur hoffe ich, dass man in Andreasberg die Fehler der anderen Parks erkannt hat und vor allem auch auf die mehrheitlichen Wünsche der Biker eingeht.


----------



## Resendisback (19. März 2013)

Scheint ein Investor aus einer anderen Stadt zu sein. 
Denke daher nicht, dass mitgelesen wird (was jedoch bessere wäre), so wie es der Seilbahnbetreiber aus Braunlage getan hat (der den Bikepark haben wollte).
Vielleicht lesen ja die 'Erbauer' mit, was ich begrüßen würde..

@all ich denke was @downhillsau sagt, kann nicht so falsch sein. Ganz nebenbei, grüß Dich erstmal, Arschi


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. März 2013)

Ok, kurze Erklärung!
Der Bikepark Whistler hat etwa 60 Strecken, wobei für Jeden wirklich etwas dabei ist. Vom absoluten Anfänger bis zum DH-Pro.
Sogar Leute die einen Unfall hatten und eine Behinderung haben, können dort jede Menge Spaß haben.

Wie die Strecken dort gebaut sind, macht diesen Park ziemlich einzigartig in der Welt.

Und deswegen hat mich der Satz amüsiert, das JEDER mal eben einfach so etwas aufziehen kann. 


Das Rezept für einen erfolgreichen Park ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
1. Eine DH-Strecke mit Steinen und Wurzeln wo's ordentlich rumpelt für die Downhiller.

2. Eine FR-Strecke mit großen Sprüngen, die sichere Landungen haben für Freerider u. Downhiller.

3. Ein naturbelassener Singletrail.

4. Ein Flow Country Trail für Alle zum Spaß haben.

Wenn dann noch bissel Geld übrig ist, baut man ein paar North Shores, eine Dirt Line zum Tricksen und einen Pumptrack.

Und schon sind alle glücklich und fahren mit der ganzen Familie in den Park.
Ich befürchte nur, das es so nicht kommen wird!


----------



## TG333 (20. März 2013)

Ich glaub das, was hier unter dem unglücklichen Titel "Brechsandpiste" gewünscht wird fehlt dem Harz tatsächlich - eine schnelle Strecke mit gutem Flow, verschiedenen kleinen Line-Variationen und ein paar großen Elementen mit anständiger Umfahrung. Eine Strecke, auf der sich jeder gut fühlt und jeder Spaß hat. Ich denke da an die People-Line in Chatel oder die Ostseite in Les Crosets. Der Flächenverbrauch einer solchen Strecke ist enorm und der Aufwand für Bau und vor allem Instandhaltung erst Recht. Dazu muss der Planer einfach ein Trail-Auge für Gelände und Umgebung haben - wie Arschi sagte, muss da jemand im Stande sein, das vorhandene Gelände bestmöglich zu nutzen. Ich hoffe inständig, das SAB das alles hinbekommt, wenn ich aber schon höre, dass die Nummer auf Initiative eines Ortsfremden Investors anläuft dann fürchte ich, dass es hier nicht primär um einen anständigen Park und eine Trainingsgelegenheit für das örtliche Trailvolk geht, sondern darum, irgendwie noch drei euro fünfzig aus dem Berg herauszuholen. Wenn jemand der Verantwortlichen mitliesst, dann sucht bitte Kontakt zu lokalen Racern und Trailheizern, damit der Park nicht als dritte Lachnummer in die Geschichte eingeht.


----------



## stephan- (13. April 2013)

Gibts irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? Der Schnee verzieht sich nun Stück für Stück, auch im Harz.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. April 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? Der Schnee verzieht sich nun Stück für Stück, auch im Harz.



das wird dieses jahr bestimmt nix mehr ,wenn sie es noch schaffen sollten ..dann kann man bestimmt nur für 1-2 monate fahren


----------



## fuxy (25. April 2013)

Gibts hier was neues aus Sankt Andreasberg ?


----------



## fuxy (25. Mai 2013)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten !!! Vatertag bin ich mit meinen Kumpel mal nach Andreasberg gefahren ( waren vorher in Braunlage )
An der Kasse haben wir mit einem sehr netten Herren gesprochen und der sagte das die Parköffnung für ende Juli angedacht ist, sofern alles mit den Anträgen bei den Behörden klappt. Also Daumen drücken.


----------



## Tasse666 (25. Mai 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten !!! Vatertag bin ich mit meinen Kumpel mal nach Andreasberg gefahren ( waren vorher in Braunlage )
> An der Kasse haben wir mit einem sehr netten Herren gesprochen und der sagte das die Parköffnung für ende Juli angedacht ist, sofern alles mit den Anträgen bei den Behörden klappt. Also Daumen drücken.



Danke für die Info.
Ist denn schon irgentwas im Park gebaut worden?


----------



## fuxy (25. Mai 2013)

Der Start soll fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. Mai 2013)

Und neben dem Startplateau (s.u.) entstehen so langsam auch die ersten NorthShore-Elemente ...


----------



## Resendisback (29. Mai 2013)




----------



## Baxter75 (29. Mai 2013)

da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## fuxy (29. Mai 2013)

Geil mein Tipp an die Erbauer : Nehmt keinen Hasendraht , sondern eine Dickflüssige Farbe und streut Quartzsand mit ein, das gibt eine rutschsichere Oberfläche wie Schleifpapier.


----------



## Resendisback (29. Mai 2013)

Bin ganz klar für Hasendraht. Sieht einfach besser aus, ist günstiger und funktioniert^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Mai 2013)

das mit der burg ist cool. na dann kann man ja mit baldiger Eröffnung hoffen


----------



## stephan- (29. Mai 2013)

Hoffentlich wurde sich beim Rest auch viel Mühe gegeben. Ein paar schöne Shores sind zwar irgendwie "nice to have", retten einen Park aber auch nicht, da sie sehr viel Bauzeit verschlingen. Bin da immernoch ein wenig skeptisch - werde aber trotzdem sofort hinfahren, wenn die Tore sich öffnen.


----------



## corra (29. Mai 2013)

als winterberg verwöhnter hoffe ich das der harz aufholt


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Mai 2013)

corra schrieb:


> als winterberg verwöhnter hoffe ich das der harz aufholt



werde kommenden Sonntag Winterberg auch mal antesten ,es besteht sicherlich wiederholungs gefahr ..  der Harz is halt näher für mich und so mit gehts dann doch öfters in Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (29. Mai 2013)

Die "Burg" erinnert stark an den Nine Night Trail vom Wildkogel


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Die "Burg" erinnert stark an den Nine Night Trail vom Wildkogel



Ja aber nur die Burg... und bestimmt nicht der Trail


----------



## Ripgid (30. Mai 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja aber nur die Burg... und bestimmt nicht der Trail



jep, denn den baut im harz garantiert keiner nach


----------



## corra (30. Mai 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> werde kommenden Sonntag Winterberg auch mal antesten ,es besteht sicherlich wiederholungs gefahr ..  der Harz is halt näher für mich und so mit gehts dann doch öfters in Harz



jo wir haben den doppelten weg fahren dan aber trotzdem eher nach winterberg


----------



## harbourmastah (30. Mai 2013)

....lassen sich aufjedenfall schonmal was einfallen (burg) die jungs!


----------



## playjam (29. Juni 2013)

Es gibt neue Bilder vom enstehenden Bikepark am Matthias Schmidt Berg vom 28.6.2013:

Sessellift 2 mit "Aufhängern" für Fahrräder:





Brücke über die Sommerrodelbahn





Die Holzburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (29. Juni 2013)

Wird ja langsam


----------



## Deleted 28330 (29. Juni 2013)

komisch, dass die mit den north shore dingern losgelegt haben, obwohl der trend meines wissens ganz klar weg davon geht. irgendwie habe ich ein ungutes gefühl. die brücke ist aber gut geworden.


----------



## smeah (29. Juni 2013)

Wahrscheinlich wollen sie nur alles mit "anbieten". 
Es wird immer Leute geben die die Dinger gut finden. Wenn der Park aber keine hat bleiben die Liebhaber vielleicht ganz weg ..


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> komisch, dass die mit den north shore dingern losgelegt haben, obwohl der trend meines wissens ganz klar weg davon geht. irgendwie habe ich ein ungutes gefühl. die brücke ist aber gut geworden.



Wieso meinst du? Weil die so aussieht, dass man die springen kann? 
Wenn ich mir die Flugkurve so vorstelle....

Na die werden mit den Holzbauten angefangen haben wiel sie dann wissen wo ihr Trail langgeht wenn sie losfräsen  ...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (29. Juni 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso meinst du? Weil die so aussieht, dass man die springen kann?
> Wenn ich mir die Flugkurve so vorstelle....



eigentlich meinte ich, dass die breit ist und so aussieht, ol ob man die schnell fahren könnte (also eher was für dh als north shore trial). springen müsste gehen, wenn man oben abspringt und in den letzten abschnitt reinspringt. dabei hoffe ich, dass man nicht mit 100 kmh auf die brücke zufährt und dann eine vollbremsung einlegen muss, um nicht bis ins tal zu springen.


----------



## Nasum (1. August 2013)

Wie sieht es aus am Matthias Schmidt Berg...neue Infos zur Eröffnung?


----------



## bjoernsen (2. August 2013)

Sooo Leute.. ich habe spioniert und ein paar Fotos von der NorthShore gemacht und bin ( vielleicht verbotenerweise) schon den ein oder anderen Shore gefahren. 

@  An die Erbauer: Der Aufschlagpunkt der Wippe wird vermutlich nicht lange halten. Hier sollte man dringend nochmal nacharbeiten.

Ein paar Bilder findet ihr hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61670?page=1


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2013)

Sehr, sehr nett! Und (noch) so wenig Wurzeln. Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (2. August 2013)

hä? was sollen diese holz-autobahnen? die sollten lieber einen vernünftigen trail anlegen.


----------



## moRReSSey (2. August 2013)

hauptsache rumstänkern... weißt du, ob es dort "nur" holzautobahnen und nichts anderes gibt?! anscheinend nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (2. August 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> hauptsache rumstänkern... weißt du, ob es dort "nur" holzautobahnen und nichts anderes gibt?! anscheinend nicht



ganz unrecht hat er doch nich ..die Fotos die man sieht ,zeigen nur holzautobahnen ..wenn schon erdbewegungen statt gefunden hätten ,würde es davon sicherlich auch schon Fotos geben ,dem is aber nich so


----------



## bjoernsen (3. August 2013)

Ich konnte eben nur die Shores entdecken. Aber ich vermute es wird noch mehr Strecken geben.  Also abwarten...


----------



## moRReSSey (3. August 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ganz unrecht hat er doch nich ..die Fotos die man sieht ,zeigen nur holzautobahnen ..wenn schon erdbewegungen statt gefunden hätten ,würde es davon sicherlich auch schon Fotos geben ,dem is aber nich so



wenn du meinst.  vielleicht hat bjoernsen auch einfach nicht richtig geguckt


----------



## bjoernsen (3. August 2013)

Das kann schon sein  

Ach ja, der obere Teil hat fast gar kein Gefälle, bis hin zu einem nicht unerheblichen Anteil an Berauf- Passagen. Mit einem Enduro ist man dort besser unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. August 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> hauptsache rumstänkern... weißt du, ob es dort "nur" holzautobahnen und nichts anderes gibt?! anscheinend nicht



was heißt "anscheinend nicht"? wenn du von irgendwelchen strecken weißt, kannst du hier mal was dazuschreiben.

ich schreibe das, weil schon wieder das gefühl habe, dass da am markt vorbei gebaut wird und dass da auch eine zweijährige lernphase erfolgen wird.


----------



## fuxy (3. August 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> was heißt "anscheinend nicht"? wenn du von irgendwelchen strecken weißt, kannst du hier mal was dazuschreiben.
> 
> ich schreibe das, weil schon wieder das gefühl habe, dass da am markt vorbei gebaut wird und dass da auch eine zweijährige lernphase erfolgen wird.



Ich kann´s nicht mehr hören !!!! Der Park hat noch nichtmal auf, noch NIEMAND ist dort runtergefahren und schon ist alles *******.

Fahr doch einfach nicht hin !
Und fahr bitte nicht nach Braunlage! Sonst sind die Wartezeiten an der Seilbahn wieder sooo lang


----------



## BikeTiefling (3. August 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder findet ihr hier:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61670?page=1



Erst mal Danke an bjoernsen für die Bilder! 

Der Rest ist Geschmackssache. Mir gefallen Holzelemente, ich finde spannend was am Matthias Schmidt Berg entsteht.

Schönes Wochenende BT


----------



## jaamaa (3. August 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> wenn du meinst.  vielleicht hat bjoernsen auch einfach nicht richtig geguckt


 @alex m.

Vielleicht könnte es auch sein, dass das Ganze noch nicht fertig ist... oder?

Ich finde jedenfalls, dass man mit einer positiven Einstellung besser durch's Leben kommt, als wenn man vorab immer allem gleich den Negativstempel aufdrückt.
Wenn es gut wird, kommen die Leute und haben ihren Spaß... wenn es Kacke wird, zwingt dich keiner dort hinzufahren. 

Evtl. mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. August 2013)

mir ist schon bekannt, dass es die möglichkeit gibt, nicht hinzufahren. aber danke für die info, ist sicherlich gut gemeint.

ich nutze hier im forum die möglichkteit, meine bedenken zu äußern und die bauarbeiten im bikepark ggf. zu beeinflüssen (bevor es zu spät ist). ist ganz logisch eigentlich, genau wie im braunlage-thread. wenns mir egal wäre, würde ich gar nichts schreiben.

ich verstehe nur nicht, warum euch die kritik an den bauarbeiten immer wieder so hart trifft. ihr solltet vielleicht lernen, andere meinungen zu tolerieren. wird euch im leben auch sonst ganz gut tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (3. August 2013)

Ich denke du bringst da Grundsätzliches durcheinander.
Es hat sicherlich niemand etwas gegen eine andere Meinung... ich bin da auch sehr tolerant. Auch konstruktive Kritik ist eine feine Sache, bietet sie doch die Möglichkeit Gutes noch besser zu machen. Wenn man aber mal deine Aussage analysiert...

_Zitat: hä? was sollen diese holz-autobahnen? die sollten lieber einen vernünftigen trail anlegen.     _

... wird man festellen müssen, dass weder das eine noch das andere zutrifft. 

Ist mir aber eigentlich schnuppe... kannst ja sagen was du willst, aber bitte unterstelle deinen Mitmenschen nicht gleich Intoleranz wegen solch banaler Dinge.


----------



## Surtre (3. August 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich schreibe das, weil schon wieder das gefühl habe, dass da am markt vorbei gebaut wird und dass da auch eine zweijährige lernphase erfolgen wird.


Wobei mit "Markt" doch die Leute gemeint sind, die am lautesten ihre Meinung äußern. 
Ich freue mich, dass noch noch mehr Möglichkeiten quasi vor der Haustür geschaffen werden. Das gibt Hoffnung darauf, dass in Zukunft nicht alle Parks aus super flowigen und glatten Linien bestehen, bei denen man smooth von einer Möglichkeit zum Rumstylen zur anderen geleitet wird.


----------



## moRReSSey (3. August 2013)

@ jaamaa 
sehr gute einstellung. wenn es doch nur mehr leute dieser art gäbe


----------



## Baxter75 (3. August 2013)

fakt is doch aber ..das noch keine anderen Fotos von ner anderen strecke auf getaucht sind bzw gemacht wurden ,weils anscheinend ,bis jetzt nur die eine strecke gibt ...
da man von ausgehen kann ,das fürs biken evt nur noch Ca 3 monate bleiben zum fahren ,wirds denke ich mal eng mit ner anderen strecke bzw mit mehreren ...da dieses auch zeit brauch ,um diese zu bauen


----------



## moRReSSey (3. August 2013)

wie gesagt, vielleicht hat unser spion einfach nich alles entdeckt  
ich finde die diskussion, die darüber entbrannt ist allerdings sehr interessant


----------



## bjoernsen (3. August 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> wie gesagt, vielleicht hat unser spion einfach nich alles entdeckt





Ne also ich habe schon nach einer anderen Strecke geschaut. Konnte aber nichts finden. Das heißt, wenn es noch mehr Strecken geben sollte, sind diese nicht mal angefangen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (3. August 2013)

dann hast du anscheinend an der falschen stelle gesucht...


----------



## Baxter75 (3. August 2013)

so viele Möglichkeiten hat man dort nich und so groß is der hang ja auch nich ,das man es evt übersehen hat bzw könnte ;-)


----------



## moRReSSey (3. August 2013)

dann habe ich wohl gespenster gesehen.... merkwürdig
naja, dann soll es so sein


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. August 2013)

Surtre schrieb:


> Das gibt Hoffnung darauf, dass in Zukunft nicht alle Parks aus super flowigen und glatten Linien bestehen, bei denen man smooth von einer Möglichkeit zum Rumstylen zur anderen geleitet wird.



wo sind denn im harz diese superflowigen strecken? deine befürchtung halte ich für unberechtigt. außerdem muss die strecke nicht glatt sein, um flowig zu sein. da braucht man nur gucken, wie sich schulenberg entwickelt hat. 

naja, wie gesagt, ich bleibe dabei, dass der erste eindruck bei mir recht negativ ist, ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wenns einmal steht. 

wisst ihr eigentlich, wer da für den streckenbau zuständig ist?


----------



## moRReSSey (3. August 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ich kann´s nicht mehr hören !!!! Der Park hat noch nichtmal auf, noch NIEMAND ist dort runtergefahren und schon ist alles *******.
> 
> Fahr doch einfach nicht hin !
> Und fahr bitte nicht nach Braunlage! Sonst sind die Wartezeiten an der Seilbahn wieder sooo lang



gefällt mir


----------



## stephan- (3. August 2013)

So viel Arbeit für die Shores - ich hoffe wirklich, dass die Strecken die selbe Zuwendung erhalten. Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Baxter75 (3. August 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> dann habe ich wohl gespenster gesehen.... merkwürdig
> naja, dann soll es so sein



mit den Möglichkeiten meinte ich den Anfang der trails ,da sie ja eigentlich recht zentral liegen sollten ..
lasse mich bezüglich anderer strecken auch eines besseren belehren ,dann bring bitte schön auch die beweise in Form von Fotos ,wenn es anders is ,wie hier gepostet wurde ...

glaube nich ,das bjoernsen so geil auf die holzelemente war ,das er nur diese geknippst hat ,eher weil noch nix anderes zu sehen war


----------



## moRReSSey (3. August 2013)

fahr hin, wenn der park eröffnet und schau's dir einfach selbst an...


----------



## bjoernsen (3. August 2013)

Ba. 

Der75 schrieb:


> mit den Möglichkeiten meinte ich den Anfang der trails ,da sie ja eigentlich recht zentral liegen sollten ..
> lasse mich bezüglich anderer strecken auch eines besseren belehren ,dann bring bitte schön auch die beweise in Form von Fotos ,wenn es anders is ,wie hier gepostet wurde ...
> 
> glaube nich ,das bjoernsen so geil auf die holzelemente war ,das er nur diese geknippst hat ,eher weil noch nix anderes zu sehen war



 

Richtig, wenn ich eine andere Strecke gesehen hätte, dann hätte ich die auch fotografiert. 
Bin auch nicht so geil auf NorthShores. 
Aber die Steilkurve ist gut. Kann man mit Vollgas durch.


----------



## hampelmensch (11. August 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> dann hast du anscheinend an der falschen stelle gesucht...



Was sollen denn diese Nebelkerzen? Nicht nur das Du Bremser hier vollkommen unangebrachte Gefällt mir Zitate anbringst, nein du laberst auch irgendetwas von Strecken die sein sollen und das der EINZIGE der fotografiert hat zu blöde zum gucken war. Geht es noch? Hast du Infos? Liefer Sie oder schreib nix.

Ich seh bisher auch nur Shores. Und das die Parkbetreiber lieber einmal mehr als einmal weniger kritisiert gehören, sehen doch alle an Strecken wie Braunlage, Goslar oder Thale. Probier lieber selbst einmal ein paar konstruktive Beiträge zu verfassen, statt irgendwelche Gespenstergeschichtchen hier zum Besten zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. August 2013)

hampelmensch schrieb:


> Was sollen denn diese Nebelkerzen? Nicht nur das Du Bremser hier vollkommen unangebrachte Gefällt mir Zitate anbringst, nein du laberst auch irgendetwas von Strecken die sein sollen und das der EINZIGE der fotografiert hat zu blöde zum gucken war. Geht es noch? Hast du Infos? Liefer Sie oder schreib nix.



Also du liest aber schon sehr doll zwischen den Zeilen. So wurde das eigentlich hier nicht geschrieben... und bestimmmt auch nicht gemeint. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich zu blöde bin einfache Sätze richtig zu interpretieren.

Ansonsten, was so dein Ton betrifft, kann ich nur sagen 'entspann dich... heute ist Sonntag'


----------



## moRReSSey (11. August 2013)

hampelmensch schrieb:


> Was sollen denn diese Nebelkerzen? Nicht nur das Du Bremser hier vollkommen unangebrachte Gefällt mir Zitate anbringst, nein du laberst auch irgendetwas von Strecken die sein sollen und das der EINZIGE der fotografiert hat zu blöde zum gucken war. Geht es noch? Hast du Infos? Liefer Sie oder schreib nix.
> 
> Ich seh bisher auch nur Shores. Und das die Parkbetreiber lieber einmal mehr als einmal weniger kritisiert gehören, sehen doch alle an Strecken wie Braunlage, Goslar oder Thale. Probier lieber selbst einmal ein paar konstruktive Beiträge zu verfassen, statt irgendwelche Gespenstergeschichtchen hier zum Besten zu geben.



Denke bitte über den unterschied zwischen konstruktiver und destruktiver Kritik nach, bevor du in die Tasten haust. 
Welche nebelkerzen!? jetz muss man sich schon persönlich angreifen lassen, weil andere an den falschen Stellen suchen. Lächerlich. Wieso sollte ich solchen Leuten wie dir, von denen man sich dumm anmachen lassen muss, irgendwelche Infos liefern? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass bestimmte Dinge aufgrund von behördlichen Auflagen oder aus taktischen Gründen nicht in die Öffentlichkeit gehören? 

Konstruktive Beiträge kann man nicht nur in diesem Forum "zum Besten geben". Sowas geht auch vor Ort... Fotos stelle ich hier, jetzt auch nun auch aus Prinzip, nicht zu Verfügung. Das wäre außerdem nicht im Sinne des Betreibers. Fahrt hin wenn der Park eröffnet und überzeugt euch selbst, dass er mehr als nur die Northshore Line geben wird.

Und nun dürfen sich die Experten hier wieder das Maul zerreißen..


----------



## Baxter75 (11. August 2013)

es geht doch nich darum ,das zur Eröffnung nur eine strecke gibt ...sondern zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die Fotos gemacht wurden ,das dort noch nix von einer oder mehreren anderen strecken gibt ....

du gehörst zu der gruppe klug********r ,so tun als ob andere zu blöd sind und keine Augen im Kopf haben ..statt selber den beweis erbringen ,da biste dir zu fein für ..weil du eh keine hast


----------



## moRReSSey (11. August 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> es geht doch nich darum ,das zur Eröffnung nur eine strecke gibt ...sondern zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die Fotos gemacht wurden ,das dort noch nix von einer oder mehreren anderen strecken gibt ....
> 
> du gehörst zu der gruppe klug********r ,so tun als ob andere zu blöd sind und keine Augen im Kopf haben ..statt selber den beweis erbringen ,da biste dir zu fein für ..weil du eh keine hast



da kann ich eigentlich nur drüber lachen... sorry  halt ma den ball flach! weißt du, ob ich nich evtl den betreiber kenne oder zufälligerweise bei der liftgesellschaft am berg arbeite? meinste ich denke mi das einfach alles so aus? noch so einer, der erst persönlich werden muss, weil er mein irgendwas damit erreichen zu können. wir können uns gern persönlich treffen und ich zeige dir deine beweise..
Nochmal, auch für dich! Es gibt einfach Dinge die bei diversen Bauvorhaben nichts in der Öffentlichkeit zu suchen haben.
aber so ist das halt im ibc...


----------



## hampelmensch (11. August 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Bla bla bla...Phrase mit sich widersprechenden Satzzeichen. Nochmehr Bla.
> 
> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass bestimmte Dinge aufgrund von behördlichen Auflagen oder aus taktischen Gründen nicht in die Öffentlichkeit gehören?
> 
> Wieder Bla



Ja warum erwähnst Du es denn dann in einem ÖFFENTLICHEM Forum? 

Falls es DIR nicht aufgefallen ist, wird ein Groszteil dieser Diskussion an DEINEN schwachen Hinweisen aufgehängt.
Du hast wie schon einmal erwähnt zwei Optionen. Du lieferst irgendwas Substantielles oder lebst damit das die Leute mit dem was sie geliefert kriegen arbeiten. In letzterem Fall würd ich dich höflichst bitten nicht weiter mit Nebelkerzen zu werfen und dich von der Diskussion fernzuhalten. Vielen Dank.


----------



## moRReSSey (11. August 2013)

Die angesprochenen "Dinge" sind Fotos und konkrete Angaben zu Planungen etc... Meine Aussage, dass es mehrere Trails gab/gibt, auch zum Zeitpunkt als bjoernsen dort zum Fotografieren war, ist keine empfindliche Information gewesen.
Aber nun gut  ich lass Euch labern und freu mich, dass ich ne gute Kinderstube genießen durfte


----------



## hampelmensch (11. August 2013)

Gratulation zu deiner Kinderstube. (Die Relevanz sei mal hier nicht hinterfragt) Aber die Frage nachdem Warum hast du nicht wirklich beantwortet. Und deine immer diffuser werdenden Aussagen mit wechelnden Zeitformen helfen auch nicht die Sache klarer erscheinen zu lassen. Ich verweise noch einmal höflichst auf deine zwei Optionen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## moRReSSey (11. August 2013)

ich seh hier nix diffuser werden und wenn du richtig lesen könntest, hättest du gemerkt, dass ich bereits Option 2 gewählt habe. In diesem 
Sinne schönen Sonntag noch  jegliche Kommentare erzählst du dann bitte deinem Friseur oder deiner Oma. Die interessiert deine Meinung bestimmt
brennend


----------



## fuxy (11. August 2013)

Popcorn !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hampelmensch (11. August 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> ich seh hier nix diffuser werden und wenn du richtig lesen könntest, hättest du gemerkt, dass ich bereits Option 2 gewählt habe. In diesem
> Sinne schönen Sonntag noch  jegliche Kommentare erzählst du dann bitte deinem Friseur oder deiner Oma. Die interessiert deine Meinung bestimmt
> brennend



Danke.


----------



## BikeTiefling (11. August 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> weißt du, ob ich nich evtl den betreiber kenne oder zufälligerweise bei der liftgesellschaft am berg arbeite? ... so ist das halt im ibc...



Also wenn dem so ist hast Du deinem Bekanten / Arbeitgeber m.E.n. gerade keinen Gefallen getan. So möchte ich am Lift nicht begrüßt werden.


----------



## moRReSSey (11. August 2013)

immerhin bin ich sachlich geblieben... zudem ist eine übertragung des sachverhalts und der aussagen hier auf die begrüßung am lift völlig realitätsfern und an den haaren herbei gezogen. das eine hat ja nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. und keine angst, die angestellten dort sind ganz lieb


----------



## moRReSSey (11. August 2013)

aber ich wollte mich ja raushalten und euch machen lassen


----------



## joe135 (12. August 2013)

wir sollten uns mal wieder auf das wesentliche besinnen 
ich war schon ein paar mal zum sommerrodeln am MSB und kann nur sagen, dass die Leute dort am Lift echt super freundlich und zuvorkommend sind! darüber braucht man sich also keine sorgen machen.

außerdem hat die diskussion hier ja wirklich nichts mit den leuten dort zu tun, mein vorredner arbeitet dort auch nicht (kenne ihn geschäftlich) also alles gut 

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit einem eröffnungstermin aus? hat da jemand schon was neues gehört? ich freu mich tierisch drauf und finde es gut, dass im harz endlich mehr in der hinsicht passiert


----------



## Magura952 (12. August 2013)

Nachdem Braunlage sich immer weiter verschlimmert und immer mehr Mumpitz gebaut wird, hoffe ich das St. Andreasberg vernünftig wird. Gibt es eig genauere Infos wie viele Strecken es werden sollen und welchen Charakteristiken sie nach gebaut werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (12. August 2013)

Hallo,

hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder aus dem unteren Bereich in St. Andreasberg:






















Holgi 

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTnz5iKfN9TpyUy-GW6IHKA


----------



## hampelmensch (13. August 2013)

Na Holgi jetz aber ma raus mit der Sprache, wann koennen wir Euch denn den Acker zerpfluegen? Sprich, ist dieses Jahr noch mit einem Opening-Event zu rechnen? Bzw. ich seh gerade Du bist wahrscheinlich ebenso wenig da involviert wie wir. Sorry ich nahm gerade an, Du seist der Betreiber oder so ähnlich. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt die Frage: Wird es dieses Jahr noch ein Opening geben? _Und bitte jetzt keine Antworten im Sinne von: Ich habe Infos aber erzähle nix. Dann lieber nix schreiben._


----------



## playjam (13. August 2013)

@hampelmensch Schau hier unter Kontakt http://www.alberti-lifte.de und schick mal Deine Anfrage direkt an den Betreiber.


----------



## KevM (13. August 2013)

Laut der Facebookseite des Betreibers ist es geplant noch dieses Jahr zu oeffnen. 
Ein genauer Termin scheint aber noch nicht absehbar..


----------



## Baxter75 (13. August 2013)

das is der letze aktuelle post bei FB ,der is vom 2.8.2013

Matthias Schmidt Berg St. Andreasberg: Wir sind dran, gebt uns noch ein wenig Zeit. Unser Ziel ist es auf jeden Fall, noch dieses Jahr die Türen für Gäste zu öffnen; und wenn es auch nur noch 1,5 - 2 Monate sind ..

um den Park noch interessanter zu machen ,sollten meiner Meinung nach,viel mehr Fotos vom entstehen des park gepostet werden ,von Betreiber Seite her


----------



## playjam (13. August 2013)

@Baxter75 Gute Idee! Fährst Du jetzt regelmäßig hin und machst die Bilder? ;-)

Soweit mir bekannt hat kein Liftbetreiber im Harz eine eigene Presseabteilung... wenn die Wahl "schneller fertig" oder "mehr Fotos" ist, finde ich "schneller fertig" besser.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. August 2013)

playjam schrieb:


> @Baxter75 Gute Idee! Fährst Du jetzt regelmäßig hin und machst die Bilder? ;-)
> 
> Soweit mir bekannt hat kein Liftbetreiber im Harz eine eigene Presseabteilung... wenn die Wahl "schneller fertig" oder "mehr Fotos" ist, finde ich "schneller fertig" besser.



es geht doch nich darum ,regelmäßig dort hin zufahren ...aber ein paar mehr infos wäre schon nich schlecht ..
ein paar Fotos von der entstehung zu machen und dann auf der jeweiligen Seite zu posten ,is ja nun kein großer aufwand ,von der Betreiber Seite her ...

Ich sag nur Schulenberg ,die haben auch keine Presseabteilung und die Jungs machen es ja auch 
So etwa sgehört einfach mit dazu ,wenn es um öffendlichkeits Arbeit geht ,um den Park gut zu verkaufen 


aber das sieht hier ja jeder anders ...


----------



## playjam (13. August 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Schulenberg ,die haben auch keine Presseabteilung und die Jungs machen es ja auch



Outdoor (Schulenberg) hat in der Hinsicht eine sehr moderne Auffassung und ist online sehr fleissig.

Aber selbst bei den viel gelobten Alpen-Betrieben mit viel mehr Mitarbeitern kommen die Bautagebücher meist von interessierten Usern.

Immerhin hat der MSB die höchste Webcam-Abdeckung im Harz. Ist doch auch schon sehr nett


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. August 2013)

geil, noch mehr holz. leider sind die supergeilen dh-strecken, die es da natürlich auch gibt, auf den fotos mal wieder nicht zu erkennen. oder sind das doch eher sitzbänke für spaziergänger?


----------



## harzholgi (13. August 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ...leider sind die supergeilen dh-strecken, die es da natürlich auch gibt, auf den fotos mal wieder nicht zu erkennen .......



na, dann bring doch deinen Astralkörper in Schwung und mach selbst ein paar Bilder 
statt Dich über die aufzuregen, die was machen 

Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSB-X-Trail (13. August 2013)

So, jetzt melden wir uns  - als zukünftige Betreiber der Anlage - auch mal zu Wort und müssen vorab erstmal eines loswerden:

WIR STAUNEN ! (... und zwar massiv)

Wir staunen darüber, dass

- im Vorfeld über Dinge heftigst "diskutiert" wird, die später garnicht relevant sein werden
- einige Leute über die Einrichtung scheinbar schon mehr wissen und Details kennen, als wir Erbauer und Planer selber
- vorab Dinge negativ dargestellt und be-/verurteilt werden, die es aber garnicht sind, weil es sie in der geschilderten (gemutmaßten !) Form überhaupt nicht gibt bzw. geben wird.

Richtig ist, dass wir ein "Dienstleister im tourismusgeprägten Sektor" sind und durch den MSB-X-Trail unser Portfolio an Angeboten sinnvoll und dauerhaft erweitern wollen. Na klar, damit wollen wir (natürlich !) auch Geld verdienen, denn davon leben wir und unsere Mitarbeiter. Allein aus diesem Grund dürfte es doch auch jedem einleuchten, dass wir somit an einer interessanten und gut gemachten Anlage interessiert sind / sein müssen. Denn nur dann, wenn nämlich das Produkt gut ist und den Nutzern gefällt, nur dann kommen sie wieder und unser Konzept geht für alle Seiten (!) auf.

"Gut ...", wird der eine oder andere sagen, "... dann nehmt doch unsere Nutzerwünsche im Vorfeld auch an !" Antwort darauf: Geht leider nicht ! Und warum ?: Weil eine solche Anlage nicht - zumindest nicht gleich am Anfang - baubar ist. Der eine will's flowig, der andere ruppig; der nächste will am liebsten nur hüppen, droppen und kicken, der wieder nächste findet Shores "total öde", noch ein anderer steht brutal auf Holz ...

Wir versuchen, eine Streckencharakteristik zu erstellen, die möglichst vielen Ansprüchen gerecht werden soll (und es hoffentlich auch tut). Wir nutzen dabei die Hilfe von Personen, die Ihr Handwerk verstehen und vermutlich schon an/in mehr Destinationen unterwegs waren und schon länger auf dem "Rad hocken", als so mancher Schreiberling hier im Forum.

Gebt uns die Chance, Euch mit einem guten fertigen Produkt zu überzeugen und als Stammgäste zu gewinnen. Zeigt bitte Verständnis, dass wir im Vorfeld möglich wenige Details in Fotoform preisgeben möchten (das hält zwar nur minimal im derzeitigen Status auf, aber es behindert und stört: und zwar in den Gesprächen und Abstimmungen, die wir derzeit noch mit dem ... nennen wir es mal ... "Behörden- und Verwaltungsapparat" führen müssen).

Bitte Verständnis auch dafür, dass wir der auf diesen Thread vermutlich folgende Diskussionen nicht beiwohnen möchten bzw. die Zeit und Lust haben, 59326 Fragen zu beantworten. 

2 Dinge, die immer wieder gefragt werden:
- Ja, wir wollen noch in dieser Saison den Nutzern ermöglichen, auf der Anlage zu fahren. Aus diesen roundabout 1 1/2 Monaten werden wir dann für die kommende Saison lernen, ver- und nachbessern und erweitern.
- Ja, es wird (natürlich) verschiedene Strecken geben. Anfangsstatus werden dabei 5 Linien sein. Für die Zukunft gibt es schon jetzt eine Menge Ideen, wie die Anlage interessant erweitert werden kann.

Soweit von unserer Seite der Stand der Dinge. 
Duelliert Euch später auf der Strecke und nicht hier mit Worten. Lasst Taten sprechen, nicht wortgewaltige Luftblasen steigen.
Zumindest werden wir dies so tun ...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info, ich schaue mir das dann gerne mal an.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. August 2013)

ok, mein beitrag war etwas gehässig, ich gebs ja zu. aber der beitrag von MSB-X-Trail lässt meine sorgen eher wachsen. naja, mal schauen..


----------



## Nasum (14. August 2013)

Feine Sache das ihr euch zu Wort meldet Wir (ich spreche einfach mal in der Mehrzahl) sind gespannt was es wird und wenn es dann losgeht hoffe ich das ihr auch mal ab und zu rein schaut und für Kritik und Wünsche offen seit. Einige sind etwas rau in der Tonart, das kann ich aber teilweise nachvollziehen weil man gerade im Harz schon viel schei55e erlebt hat in Bezug auf Streckenneubau usw. Wir/Ich sind/bin gespannt.


----------



## luxaltera (14. August 2013)

sehr erfreulich das sich die zukünftigen Betreiber zu wort melden obwohl man es in diesem "sandkasten" als erwachen denkender mensch kaum ernst nehmen kann... das macht die geste nur noch erstaunlicher und professioneller.  

es braucht nur eine person um einen stau für hunderte zu verursachen. So ist es auch in diesem forum. Eine negative äusserung überschattet 100 gute und unzählige stumme befürworter und mitleser... Nicht drauf achten und weiterbauen. Negativstimmen gibt es immer, weil manche einfach nicht anders können oder wollen... die sind meistens eh schon gestraft genug da sie mit sich selbst jeden tag leben müssen... 
positiv bleiben, und abwarten! ich bin jedenfalls gespannt.


----------



## Magura952 (14. August 2013)

Na das klingt doch schon echt super  
Mein besuch sammt Truppe ist jedenfalls zu 100% sicher. Und die Anzahl der Strecken kann sich für einen Start mehr als sehen lassen


----------



## bjoernsen (14. August 2013)

ich bin auch mal gespannt wenn es alles fertig ist. 
Der Abschnitt in der NorthLine ab dem kleinen Staubecken könnte recht spaßig werden.


----------



## TG333 (14. August 2013)

Denkt immer dran, in einem guten Park muss nicht alles von jedem fahrbar sein.


----------



## hampelmensch (17. August 2013)

Danke für die Meldung vom Betreiber. Das macht mir zumindest Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. August 2013)

TG333 schrieb:


> Denkt immer dran, in einem guten Park muss nicht alles von jedem fahrbar sein.



warum sollte jemand in ein bauwerk investieren, das für 5% der besucher fahrbar ist, wenn man 90% haben kann? aus meiner sicht ist das unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## fuxy (18. August 2013)

TG333 schrieb:


> Denkt immer dran, in einem guten Park muss nicht alles von jedem fahrbar sein.



Das ist die dümmste Aussage seit Wochen.


----------



## Magura952 (18. August 2013)

NE, hatter Recht. Es muss alternative Routen geben. Sonst wird so ein Park für jene die schon fahren können schnell langweilig, da keine Herausforderung mehr besteht.


----------



## stephan- (18. August 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> warum sollte jemand in ein bauwerk investieren, das für 5% der besucher fahrbar ist, wenn man 90% haben kann? aus meiner sicht ist das unwirtschaftlich.




Weil alle, die das Ding umfahren, dann einen Grund haben, nochmal wieder zu kommen. Immerhin haben sie dann noch Hindernisse "offen". Wenn man beim ersten Besuch bereits alles fährt/springt ist das doch viel langweiliger, als wenn es auch ein paar dicke Sachen gibt. Oder nicht?


----------



## harzholgi (19. August 2013)

Hallo,

hier ein Link auf die Webcam der Matthias-Baude:

http://www.matthias-baude.de/webcam/bauden-cam

Weit nach unten scrollen. Sieht ganz spassig aus....

Holgi


----------



## Magura952 (19. August 2013)

Sollten die Betreiber noch mit lesen dann bitte ich Sie über alle Holzelemente ordentlich Kanickeldraht zu ziehen  Gibt immer noch VIELE Parks in Deutschland die dazu leider nicht in der Lage sind...  

Aber sonst reibe ich mir die Hände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (19. August 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Weil alle, die das Ding umfahren, dann einen Grund haben, nochmal wieder zu kommen. Immerhin haben sie dann noch Hindernisse "offen". Wenn man beim ersten Besuch bereits alles fährt/springt ist das doch viel langweiliger, als wenn es auch ein paar dicke Sachen gibt. Oder nicht?



aber wenn du dir ansehen musst, dass ein riesenbauwerk für 5% der parkbesucher entsteht, während der rest des parks für 100% der besucher jahrelang vor sich hin erodiert, dann ist das kein optimaler zustand für alle.


----------



## P34ATY (24. August 2013)

Ihr wisst aber das die angäblichen "Bikehaken" haken für die Sommerrodelbahn schlitten sind ne?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (25. August 2013)

P34ATY schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber das die angäblichen "Bikehaken" haken für die Sommerrodelbahn schlitten sind ne?


Woher hast du diese "Info"? Die ist falsch


----------



## bjoernsen (25. August 2013)

Wissen wir jetzt auch. .


----------



## Hasifisch (25. August 2013)

Wir haben uns das heute mal angesehen.
Ich werde jetzt bewusst nicht hier im thread rumstochern, sondern einfach nur meine Sicht darstellen:
Man kann eine Menge Spaß haben, und zwar auch mit Enduros.

Es gibt insgesamt im Moment 5 Strecken, drei sich teils kreuzende und parallel laufende Singletrails mit Querverbindungen und unterschiedlicher Anzahl an Northshores sowie zwei DH Strecken, eine flotter und direkter, eine mit recht engen Kehren im noch lockeren Boden, empfand ich als schwieriger zu fahren.

Die Singletrails sind quasi ein Baukasten, mit dem man sich durch die Querverbindungen seine Lieblingsstrecke "zusammenbauen" kann. Es sind noch nicht alle Elemente fertig, teils werden sie noch neu gebaut, teils verbessert, aber das was steht, ist gerade bei den Northshores richtig gut geworden.

So wie ich die Betreiber/Erbauer verstanden habe, soll dieser Bikepark (weshalb der Titel dieses threads hier - "DH Strecke" - schon mal nicht stimmt) vor allem die breite Schicht der "mittelguten" Fahrer ansprechen, weshalb es eben momentan noch keine richtig "schlimmen" Hindernisse gibt. Ich persönlich finde diesen Ansatz absolut legitim und bis jetzt sehr gut umgesetzt.

Werde mit großer Sicherheit nach der Eröffnung wiederkommen!

EDIT Irgendwelche Grabenscharmützel, welcher Park nun der coolste im harz ist, finde ich total bekloppt. Mir gefällt es, wenn jeder anders ist...


----------



## bjoernsen (26. August 2013)

@Hasifisch: eigentlich hatte der Betreiber gebeten keine Details zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Nasum (26. August 2013)

So Detailreich war es jatzt nun auch nicht...finde ich. Mit den Holzelementen war klar und die 5 Strecken waren ja auch schon im Gespräch. Wir sind mal wieder ein wenig schlauer und ich denke nicht das er jetzt große Geheimnisse verraten hat.


----------



## paskalle (26. August 2013)

Das Ganze ist ja hier wie kurz vorm Urlaub oder Weihnachten als Kind. Die Vorfreude und die Spannung lässt die Luft im Thread gleich anfangen zu brennen.

Vielleicht teilt von Euch keiner meine Meinung aber ich warte lieber etwas länger und hab dafür später (mehrere Jahre!!!) mehr Spass. Wäre ja irgendwie dusselig wenn jetzt von Betreiberseite vorschnell eröffnet wird und die Qualität darunter leidet. Und wenn von Anfang an nicht alles perfekt ist, ist es eben so. Bin mir sicher, das Team wird sich viele Gedanken machen und nicht naiv planen / geplant haben.

Ich sage nur: "Das Gras wächst nicht schneller, wenn man daran zieht..."

Und ja, ich finde es toll, wenn es einen Bikepark geben wird, der auch Anfängern wie ich es einer bin, eine Möglichkeit bietet, Gefallen daran zu finden. Die Kritiker hier im Thread waren natürlich von der 1. Minute an Pro´s und haben alles von Anfang an drauf gehabt.

So long, wir wollen doch alle Spass haben.

Viel Glück und Erfolg dem Betreiber und Entwickler Team....

Ich werde Euch gern besuchen kommen - aber nur wenn die Burg rosa angemalt wird und nen Prinzessin Lillifee Schriftzug bekommt


----------



## Nasum (26. August 2013)

Ja, hier scharren schon alle mit ihren Hufen, wenn der Eröffnungstermin bekannt ist ist Völkerwanderung angesagt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2013)

Und dann jammern alle über die Wartezeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (26. August 2013)

Kann passieren aber das klären wir dann im Forum.


----------



## fuxy (26. August 2013)

Frag die NSA, die wissen wann Eröffnung ist  ....aber wenn sie es dir sagen, müssen sie dich anschließend töten.


----------



## Magura952 (26. August 2013)

Die NSA weiß auch schon was in 2014 noch alles gebaut wird


----------



## bjoernsen (26. August 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Ich konnte eben nur die Shores entdecken. Aber ich vermute es wird noch mehr Strecken geben.  Also abwarten...



ähm... ja, ich muß mich korrigieren. Es wird definitv mehr Strecken geben als ich damals gesehen habe. Habe wohl den Wald vor Bäume nicht gesehen..


----------



## Magura952 (26. August 2013)

Das wissen wir ja auch schon...5 Stück. Oder wie meinste das?


----------



## bjoernsen (26. August 2013)

Genau so mein ich das ..


----------



## BikeTiefling (26. August 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> ... wenn die Burg rosa angemalt wird und nen Prinzessin Lillifee Schriftzug bekommt



Dann brauchen wir definitiv einen Nachwuchstag! Wir sind so schon immer auf der Suche nach Bretterwegen


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2013)

In Absprache mit dem Betreiber und dem Strecken-Designer ein paar Bilder vom Einfahren des Bikeparks heute.
Weitere Bilder und ein umfangreicher Bericht folgen dann, sobald der Park eröffnet ist. Das hängt übrigens momentan nicht am Betreiber, der Park ist quasi startklar.


----------



## Baxter75 (15. September 2013)

Wie siehts eigendlich mit den Holze elementen bei nässe aus ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (15. September 2013)

Nicht befahrbar, WEIL KEIN DRAHT DRÜBER GESPANNT WURDE *FACEPALM*


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigendlich mit den Holze elementen bei nässe aus ???



War ganz okay mit etwas Schwung...aber im Moment bringen sie überall Karnickeldraht auf, dann ist es gar kein Problem mehr!


----------



## Baxter75 (15. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> War ganz okay mit etwas Schwung...aber im Moment bringen sie überall Karnickeldraht auf, dann ist es gar kein Problem mehr!



das wäre jetzt meine nächste frage gewesen ,warum sie so etwas nich drauf machen,wenn du es jetzt nich geschrieben hättest  ... da das Holz bei Regen doch extrem glatt is


----------



## Magura952 (15. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> War ganz okay mit etwas Schwung...aber im Moment bringen sie überall Karnickeldraht auf, dann ist es gar kein Problem mehr!



aumen:


----------



## zupaphil (17. September 2013)

Gibts denn inzwischen einen Eröffnungstermin? Die Saison neigt sich ja leider so langsam dem Ende...


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2013)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Nicht befahrbar, WEIL KEIN DRAHT DRÜBER GESPANNT WURDE *FACEPALM*



Bin da jetzt erst drüber gestolpert...
Die Holzelemente waren trotz Regens auch ohne draht gut befahrbar - ist halt 'ne Kopf- und Geschwindigkeitssache... 



zupaphil schrieb:


> Gibts denn inzwischen einen Eröffnungstermin? Die Saison neigt sich ja leider so langsam dem Ende...



Paar Posts weiter vorn:



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> Weitere Bilder und ein umfangreicher Bericht folgen dann, sobald der Park eröffnet ist. Das hängt übrigens momentan nicht am Betreiber, der Park ist quasi startklar...



Die Jungs warten sehnsüchtig auf Bewegung beim Amt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (17. September 2013)

wenn die Mühlen langsam mahlen ,könnte es echt eng werden mit fahren dieses jahr


----------



## Magura952 (17. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bin da jetzt erst drüber gestolpert...
> Die Holzelemente waren trotz Regens auch ohne draht gut befahrbar - ist halt 'ne Kopf- und Geschwindigkeitssache...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sitze hier mit Gipsarm   Flasch erwischen (egal bei welcher Geschwindigkeit) und zack hat man sich die bänder am Daumen gerissen^^

Aber gut das Kanickeldraht drauf kommt. Das macht einen riesen Unterschied  Selbst in Winterberg sind die zu dämlich das zu merken


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2013)

Gute Besserung!
Habe mir beim Einfahren auch auf völlig dämliche Art den linken Daumen etwas zerstört, Schwellung geht aber zurück und fühlt sich alles gut an. Ist wohl das untere Daumengelenk geprellt.

Wo ist es bei dir denn passiert, etwa in Andreasberg? Das Holz auf dem MSB ist ja noch ganz frisch und einigermaßen griffig.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2013)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier mit Gipsarm   Flasch erwischen (egal bei welcher Geschwindigkeit) und zack hat man sich die bÃ¤nder am Daumen gerissen^^
> 
> Aber gut das Kanickeldraht drauf kommt. Das macht einen riesen Unterschied  Selbst in Winterberg sind die zu dÃ¤mlich das zu merken



DEFINITV! Nen Kumpel hats den Ãstereichurlaub versaut weil er von nem ca. 30cm langen, nassen Holzbrett abgerutscht ist. Schwupp war nen kleiner Finger durch. Sowas kann durch simplen karnickeldraht verhindert werden.
Gerade wenn der Anspruch da ist auch Einsteigern/Aufsteigern was zu bieten 
Aber wird ja offensichtlich gemacht. 

â¬dit:
Nach dem Winter wird das Holz aber nicht mehr frisch sein


----------



## stephan- (17. September 2013)

Sobald es feucht ist, meide ich sämtliches Holz ohne Draht drauf, da es einfach total unberechenbar ist. 10x geht es gut und beim 11. mal fliegt man auf die Frezze, ohne zu wissen, was genau nun falsch lief.


----------



## jaamaa (17. September 2013)

Keine Angst, die wissen schon wie man es richtig macht


----------



## Spacetime (18. September 2013)

lohnt es sich aus Hamburg denn mal nicht Schulenberg sonder diesen neuen Park anzusteuern ? an die Leute die dort schon gefahren sind ?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2013)

Er ist noch nicht offen, der Park.


----------



## Spacetime (18. September 2013)

Ja das lese ich ja, aber Eindrücke vom Einfahren gibt es ja anscheind schon


----------



## bjoernsen (18. September 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> lohnt es sich aus Hamburg denn mal nicht Schulenberg sonder diesen neuen Park anzusteuern ? an die Leute die dort schon gefahren sind ?



Ist auf jedenfall mal was anderes. Von einfach bis technisch ist für jeden was dabei. Ein Besuch lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (18. September 2013)

Und ich bin bis nächstes Jahr kaputt  
NAja mir bleibt das Frustshoppen


----------



## jaamaa (18. September 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> lohnt es sich aus Hamburg denn mal nicht Schulenberg sonder diesen neuen Park anzusteuern ? an die Leute die dort schon gefahren sind ?



Es lohnt sich immer mal etwas Neues zu probieren... allein schon um sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden .

Aber gut, HH ist nicht um die Ecke. Deshalb mal meine Meinung - JA ... denn wenn du dort kein Spaß hast, solltest du dir wirklich Gedanken machen ob Biken der richtige Sport für dich ist


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. September 2013)

Könntet ihr mal bitte aufhören von dem Park zu schwärmen solange man da noch nicht fahren darf


----------



## fuxy (19. September 2013)

Nein


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. September 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> denn wenn du dort kein Spaß hast, solltest du dir wirklich Gedanken machen ob Biken der richtige Sport für dich ist



na, wenn du das sagst...


----------



## jaamaa (20. September 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> na, wenn du das sagst...
> 
> _Geändert von alex m. (Heute um 15:06 Uhr)                                                           _



Hast du wohl selber gemerkt, dass dein Kommentar 'Bullshit' war...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. September 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hast du wohl selber gemerkt, dass dein Kommentar 'Bullshit' war...



nein, die aktualisierte form hat den gleichen sinn wie alte version, ich habe lediglich die ausdrucksweise optimiert.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (20. September 2013)

Noch *dürfen *wir Euch ja noch nicht "runterlassen", aber trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) ein paar Eindrücke vom Einfahren ...
Wir hoffen inständig, dass es in Kürze losgehen kann / darf und wir wenigstens zum Ende der Saison noch den Oktober mitnehmen können / dürfen. Sozusagen als "WarmUp" für dann eine komplette Saison 2014, die wir im kommenden Frühjahr einläuten werden (sobald der Schnee dann wieder weg ist) ...
Weitere Infos zu unserem _MSB-X-Trail_ (offizieller Name) folgen.

Bilder Teil 1:


----------



## Baxter75 (20. September 2013)

die Fotos sehen sehr viel versprechend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSB-X-Trail (20. September 2013)

... Bilder Teil 2:


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (20. September 2013)

... Bilder Teil 3:


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (20. September 2013)

... Bilder Teil 4:
 
So, soll für's Erste reichen ...


----------



## Resendisback (20. September 2013)

Sieht nett aus. Welche Streckenlängen haben denn die Strecken?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. September 2013)

Schöne Fotos! Freu mich schon auf die Freigabe der Strecken!


----------



## kon (22. September 2013)

Die Bilder sehen vielversprechend aus 

Vor allem die Holzelemente machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Anlieger könnten aber ruhig noch etwas an Höhe vertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (22. September 2013)

Waren heute da. Alles sehr schön gebaut. Fehlt nur noch Hasendraht und ein paar Schilder mit der Aufschrift " Drop "

Fette Grins Garantie


----------



## evo198820 (22. September 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie der park wird  
Ich hoffe doch mal geil


----------



## xMARTINx (22. September 2013)

Bin ja echt gespannt,werd auf jeden fall mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Magura952 (24. September 2013)

Den Park gebe ich mir nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall   -> der ist ja schwerst lediert -.-


----------



## netsrac (27. September 2013)

Moin Jungs,

wann gehts endlich los bei Euch?


----------



## kettensalamie (30. September 2013)

mir wurde gesagt:  "der Park hat seine Genehmigungen und öffnet zum kommenden Wochenende"  ?!?! 
Leider find ich keine Infos die das bestätigen... weiss jemand genaueres??

Wetter is ja Top zur Zeit, da würde sich nen Besuch doch lohnen 
MfG


----------



## lamue1 (30. September 2013)

War eben da, die wissen selber noch nix genaues.....


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (30. September 2013)

So, damit nicht irgendwelche "Irrläufer" in Umlauf gebracht werden, kurz der Stand aus unserer Sicht (der des Betreibers):

Wir sind wirklich ganz unmittelbar davor, die Genehmigung seitens des Landkreises zu bekommen.  Sobald wir diese dann in den Händen haben, kann es losgehen. Noch liegt sie jedoch - wie gesagt - leider noch nicht vor. 

Eine Information bezüglich der dann möglichen Befahrung geht unmittelbar an dieser Stelle raus, so dass jeder Interessierte es unmittelbar mitbekommen wird.

Bis dahin bitte keine wilden Theorien oder sonstige Mutmaßungen in die Welt setzen - hilft niemandem so wirklich ...


----------



## kettensalamie (30. September 2013)

ok danke für die info


----------



## Baxter75 (30. September 2013)

Wie werden die Öffnungszeiten sein ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (2. Oktober 2013)

10km Strecke solls geben? Wieviel Abfahrten gibt es denn @Betreiber?


----------



## fuxy (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich nix Betreiber. Laut Beschilderung 5


----------



## Ripgid (2. Oktober 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> 10km Strecke solls geben? Wieviel Abfahrten gibt es denn @Betreiber?



ist jetzt hier nachzulesen:
http://www.msb-x-trail.de/index.php/strecken


----------



## DHK (2. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Park denn jetzt schon auf? Oder wann öffnet er denn nun?

Auf der Website steht ja garnichts dazu.


----------



## jaamaa (2. Oktober 2013)

DHK schrieb:


> Ist der Park denn jetzt schon auf? Oder wann öffnet er denn nun?
> 
> Auf der Website steht ja garnichts dazu.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10986508&postcount=200


----------



## DHK (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke, das hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Mich hat es nur gewundert, dass auf der Website nichts dazu steht. Wenn man nur die Homepage anschaut und den Thread hier nicht kennt, könnte man glatt auf die Idee kommen mal hinzufahren.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (3. Oktober 2013)

Heute ist Feiertag und wir werden nicht nur feiern, sondern uns darauf vorbereiten, ab

*FREITAG, den 04.10.2013*

unsere Anlage endlich fÃ¼r *alle *freizugeben ! Die amtliche Genehmigung hat uns gestern nun endlich erreicht ...

Kurz noch ein paar Eckdaten zu den Strecken und Preisen:

Es gibt insgesamt 5 Strecken mit unterschiedlichen "Schwierigkeitsgraden":

Strecke 1: Singletrail / Enduro / Freeride mit leichter bis mittlerer Schwierigkeits, sehr gut fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger und zum Einrollen geeignet, GesamtlÃ¤nge ca. 2.300 m.
Strecke 2: Singletrail / Enduro / Freeride mit leichter bis mittelschwerer Schwierigkeit, von geÃ¼bten Fahrern auch recht schnell und dann anspruchsvoller zu befahren, versehen mit SprÃ¼ngen und Anliegern, GesamtlÃ¤nge ca. 2.100 m.
Strecke 3: North-Shore-Line mit diversen Holzbauwerken, SprÃ¼ngen, Kurven und Einbauten mit "beweglichen Teilen", alle Hindernisse bei Bedarf auch umfahrbar und dadurch auch fÃ¼r Einsteiger geeignet, GesamtlÃ¤nge ca. 1.700 m.
Strecke 4: Downhill-Strecke fÃ¼r geÃ¼bte Fahrer, versehen mit SprÃ¼ngen und Anliegern, teilweise starkes GefÃ¤lle, GesamtstreckenlÃ¤nge ca. 1.100 m.
Strecke 5: Downhill-Strecke fÃ¼r geÃ¼bte Fahrer, Ã¤hnlich Strecke 4, jedoch teils noch technisch anspruchsvoller, zusÃ¤tzlich mit einem Felsabschnitt versehen, der nur durch geÃ¼bte Fahrer befahren werden sollte, GesamtstreckenlÃ¤nge ca. 1.200 m.

Die Ãffnungszeiten werden tÃ¤glich von 9:00 - 17:00 Uhr sein, Betrieb auf jeden Fall bis zum 03.11.2013,( ggfs. auch an den darauffolgenden Novemberwochenenden (klÃ¤rt sich aber noch...)).

Preise:
Tageskarte Erwachsener: 22,- â¬
Tageskarte Kinder (bis einschl. 17 Jahre): 15,- â¬
1/2-Tageskarte Erwachsener: 17,- â¬ (9:00-13:00 Uhr bzw. 13:00-17:00 Uhr)
1/2-Tageskarte Kinder: 12,- â¬
10-Punkte-Karte (fÃ¼r Erw. oder Kind): 17,- E
Einzelfahrt (fÃ¼r Erw. oder Kind): 2,50 â¬

Soweit fÃ¼r's Erste von unserer Seite. Sollte jetzt am Anfang noch nicht alles perfekt sein, scheut Euch nicht uns anzusprechen. Wir haben den Anspruch an uns, eine vernÃ¼nftige Anlage bereitzustellen, sind somit auf angemessene (!) Kritik durch die Nutzer angewiesen. Eine "richtige ErÃ¶ffnung" mit Grillen, Bier, usw. wird es dann im kommenden FrÃ¼hjahr geben ...

Viel SpaÃ ab Freitag und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal !


----------



## NoNameBrand (3. Oktober 2013)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Viel Spaß ab Freitag und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal !





GEIL! Man wird sich dieses lange Wochenende auf alle Fälle sehen


----------



## Ripgid (3. Oktober 2013)

Top!

Punkt 9.30 Uhr stehen wir stramm am Lift!! 



MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Heute ist Feiertag und wir werden nicht nur feiern, sondern uns darauf vorbereiten, ab
> 
> *FREITAG, den 04.10.2013*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted246226 (3. Oktober 2013)

Melde 5 Mann zu Samstag anwesend!


----------



## Jackyfox91 (3. Oktober 2013)

Wir kommen auch mit 4 Leuten


----------



## kon (3. Oktober 2013)

Wie gut dass ich morgen frei habe 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## jaamaa (3. Oktober 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Top!
> 
> Punkt 9.30 Uhr stehen wir stramm am Lift!!



Wieso erst um 9.30, brauchst du morgens so lange im Bad? Ist doch schon ab 9.00 geöffnet. Nutz die halbe Stunde, es lohnt sich!


----------



## paskalle (3. Oktober 2013)

Viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen für Euch. Bin ganz gespannt wie es jetzt "fertig" ausschaut.
Mal sehen - vielleicht klappt es dies Jahr nochmal. 
Einfahren war auf jeden Fall lustig.....

@ MSB X Trail Team: Was macht meine Rosa Burg??


VG


----------



## Resendisback (3. Oktober 2013)

Viel glück mit dem Park. Und nicht verzweifeln, wenn es hier viele negative Kritiken geben sollte, der großteil an Besucher schreibt hier nicht und ein Park entsteht mit den Jahren 

Wie lange fährt man eigentlich mit der Seilbahn hoch, bis man dann aufm Rad sitzt ?





MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Heute ist Feiertag und wir werden nicht nur feiern, sondern uns darauf vorbereiten, ab
> 
> *FREITAG, den 04.10.2013*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (3. Oktober 2013)

Ca. 10min. Ist ja der Lift für die Sommerrodelbahn.


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Oktober 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Ca. 10min. Ist ja der Lift für die Sommerrodelbahn.



+ X an Wartezeit ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (3. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> + X an Wartezeit ;-)



Ach....das geht dort ziemlich fix


----------



## fuxy (3. Oktober 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Top!
> 
> Punkt 9.30 Uhr stehen wir stramm am Lift!!



Dann solltest du am Donnerstag nicht so viel saufen !!


----------



## playjam (3. Oktober 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wieso erst um 9.30, brauchst du morgens so lange im Bad? Ist doch schon ab 9.00 geöffnet. Nutz die halbe Stunde, es lohnt sich!



Wieso erst um 9.00? Solange beim Frühstücken? Die Kasse macht meist etwas früher auf und mit etwas Glück läuft auch schon der Lift. Nutz die viertel Stunde


----------



## Baxter75 (3. Oktober 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ach....das geht dort ziemlich fix



die Zeit wirds zeigen ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (4. Oktober 2013)

Hier gibt es einen schönen Bericht über den Park.... sehr gut und treffend beschrieben 

MSB-X-Trail - neuer Bikepark in St. Andreasberg

Wünsche Euch einen tollen ersten Tag. Viel Spaß


----------



## kon (4. Oktober 2013)

Das ist sie, die erste offizielle Tageskarte!







Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Resendisback (4. Oktober 2013)

Netter Bericht.

Wie waren die Eindrücke und Wartezeiten heute ?


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch mal auf das feedback gespannt ... so wie es aussieht ,kann man ja nur ein Bike dran hängen ,aber soll ja anders werden im kommenden Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (4. Oktober 2013)

Wartezeiten gab es praktisch keine. Es gab einen separaten Eingang für Biker um die Bikes an die Gondeln zu hängen. Danach konnte man dann einfach in diese oder spätestens die nächste Gondel steigen, egal wieviel Leute gewartet haben.

Ja, an die Gondeln geht jeweils nur ein Bike. Es sind zwar zwei Haken vorhanden, die jedoch im 90Grad Winkel direkt nebeneinander sind. Ich wüßte nicht wie man da zwei Räder einhängen soll. Vielleicht kann ja einer der Betreiber etwas dazu sagen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Oktober 2013)

@kon 

zieht sich das dann nich in die länge ,wenn dort jeweils nur ein Bike dran kann aber 2 Personen mit können  oder fährt jeder Biker dann einzeln ????


----------



## Ripgid (4. Oktober 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Netter Bericht.
> 
> Wie waren die Eindrücke und Wartezeiten heute ?



war supergeil dort. DH-pisten zwar recht kurz, dafür aber recht steil. Personal supernett, keine Wartezeiten am Lift und die Fahrzeiten von 4-5min auch erträglich. Selbst DH-Anfänger(innen) hatten ihren spass dort und kamen mit einem breiten Grinsen vom Berg. Wir haben von 11-17Uhr ca. 15-16 Abfahrten gemacht, inkl. mehrerer Pausen.


----------



## fuxy (4. Oktober 2013)

Jo, das kann ich bestätigen, war sehr geil....allerdings muß ich noch an meiner " Spitzkehrenkompatibilität " arbeiten.


----------



## tokiido (5. Oktober 2013)

schade das das Wetter heute net so mitspielt  aber evtl werde ich morgen mal nen Ausflug machen


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Oktober 2013)

der dh war heut im regen an einigen stellen recht schmierig wegen den querwurzeln. kaum wer da gewesen.  komme gern wieder


----------



## njoerd (5. Oktober 2013)

videos ?


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Oktober 2013)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> der dh war heut im regen an einigen stellen recht schmierig wegen den querwurzeln. kaum wer da gewesen.  komme gern wieder



da war aber einer ganz heiß auf den Park,das man bei so einem bescheidenen wetter los fährt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Oktober 2013)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> der dh war heut im regen an einigen stellen recht schmierig wegen den querwurzeln. kaum wer da gewesen.  komme gern wieder



Auf der HP steht was dass die Holzelemente bei Nässe nicht befahren werden dürfen, stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (5. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> da war aber einer ganz heiß auf den Park,das man bei so einem bescheidenen wetter los fährt



es gibt kein schlechtes wetter; nur falsche kleidung, oder wie war das 

evtl lade ich nachher mal ein kurzes video hoch


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Oktober 2013)

@Ripgid 

das is schon richtig ,fahre ja auch bei Regen,wenn es anfängt ..aber wenn es schon am schütten is ,überlege ich mir das 2 mal ob ich los fahre oder nich


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Oktober 2013)

weicheier. alle holzelemente ließen sich sich super fahren auch bei regen. zu 95prozent hasendraht drauf.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Oktober 2013)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> weicheier. alle holzelemente ließen sich sich super fahren auch bei regen. zu 95prozent hasendraht drauf.



Ich hab nur Zitiert was auf der Webseite steht, da ich von dem Hasendraht wusste wollte ich nur wissen ob da was dran ist und ob das irgendwie durchgesetzt wird  
Wenn es morgen nicht mehr konstant regnet schau ich gegen Mittag evtl. Auch mal rum.


----------



## Baaschti (5. Oktober 2013)

Wir waren gestern auch mit 4 Leuten da und wir fanden es alle nicht so toll. Der erste Eindruck war ja nicht schlecht - 5 Strecken (3 Freeride, 2 DH's). Aber nach dem ersten Trail (FR - Schwierigkeit 3) hatte ich schon keine Lust mehr. Am Anfang muss man trampeln wie blöd um überhaupt ne halbwegs brauchbare Geschwindigkeit zu kriegen weil es bergauf geht. Und wirklich steil sind die auch nicht. Zu den DH's sag ich nix, weil die bin ich nicht gefahren. Ich bin selber noch Anfänger und bin da nicht auf meine Kosten gekommen... Schade eigentlich


----------



## stephan- (5. Oktober 2013)

Du fährst also nur die Hälfte vom Park und heulst danach im Internet rum, dass er dir nicht gefällt. Das klingt wirklich fundiert, Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage ist vor allem: was hat dir den Spass versaut? Nur das Tretstück am Anfang? So wie der Post da steht ist es nur alles doof weil is so. Ein paar Details an denen der Betreiber deiner Ansicht nach arbeiten sollte? 
Wäre gerade bei nem neuen Park angebracht, ist ja quasi gerade im Beta-Test


----------



## Baaschti (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja unter anderem das man startet und man gleich erstmal treten muss. Ich kann da jetzt nur für mich sprechen aber ich bin lieber etwas schneller unterwegs. das unterste Stück von den Freerides war wieder ganz ok, weil es halt etwas steiler war. Aber das meiste war nun mal kurbeln.  @_Stephan-_: Ich hab mich lediglich zu der Strecke/die Strecken geäussert die ich auch gefahren bin.


----------



## fuxy (5. Oktober 2013)

An dem Berg lässt sich ja nun nichts ändern. Aber der Betreiber hat schon sehr viel richtig gemacht. 

Aber jetzt kommt es auf uns an !! Konstruktive Kritik Leute !!! 

Endlich mal große Schilder für Fußgänger. Hinweisschilder mit "Drop" usw.
Ich für meinen Teil würde mir auf der DH mehr Anlieger und weniger Spitzkehren wünschen.
Was gaaaanz wichtig ist, ist die Pflege der DH Strecken, weil der Boden dort sehr locker ist, wird die Strecke dort sehr schnell ausgelutscht sein, das heißt im Umkehrschluss, eine regelmässige Pflege ist unumgänglich.
Das schlimmste was der Betreiber jetzt machen kann ist die Streckenpflege Stiefmütterlich behandeln wie in Braunlage und Hakle .

Aber das macht ihr doch nicht . Oder ?


----------



## kon (5. Oktober 2013)

@Baaschti hat natürlich recht damit, dass die ersten paar hundert Meter der FR-Pisten verdammt flach sind und das pedalieren nervig ist.  Am Berg und dem vorhandenen Gefälle wird sich aber nichts ändern lassen. 
Vielleicht lässt sich das Ganze durch ein paar kleinere Umbauten abmildern. Festerer Untergrund und ein paar Anlieger um den Speed von der Startbox besser mitnehmen zu können würden vielleicht schon helfen.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Oktober 2013)

wenn du vom startturm kurbelst kannste gut schwung bis zur ersten forstwegquerung mitnehmen.  ab da muss man wieder mehr kurbeln.


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Oktober 2013)

Bilder und Videos Bitte...


----------



## bksmooth (6. Oktober 2013)

falls heute jemand da war: Wie waren denn die Streckenverhältnisse vorort? Wollte morgen auch mal hin und mir den Park anschauen


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. Oktober 2013)

ich war heute da und fands geil. gefahren bin nur die dhs, zur fr kann ich nichts sagen. für diejenigen, die noch nicht da waren, lassen sich die beiden strecken wie folgt beschreiben. beide strecken sind singletrails, gebaut im fichtenwald neben einer steilen skipiste. am besten lässt es sich mit dem singletrail in winterberg vergleichen, d.h. es ist alles recht eng und teileweise (linke strecke) bzw. meistens (rechte strecke) mit kleinen anliegern versehen. es gibt auch einige kleinere drops in steilstücken mit einer engen kurve im anschluss. der boden war heute lose und feucht, wurzeln ware schon teilweise zu sehen. schwierigkeitsgrad war schon recht hoch - rechts konnte ich flüssig fahren, links waren auch nach einigen fahrten stücke dabei, wo ich fast schrittempo fahren musste. auf jeden falls ist das was für geübte fahrer, die gerne steile, enge sachen im wald fahren. ich fands wie gesagt geil. man konnte auch sehen, dass sich die streckenbauer viele gedanken darüber gemacht haben, wie man das ganze flüssig fahrbar machen kann.   

einen kritikpunkt habe ich: bei dem letzten steilen abschnitt, kurz bevor es flach wir und dieser shore anfängt, gibt es eine kleine stufe. durch den schwung, mit dem man da ankommt, gibt es einen harten schlag und man verliert wieder fast gen gesamten schwung. die stufe sollte man meiner meinung nach auffüllen. dann scheppert es nicht so und man braucht nicht so viel treten zum schluss.

steckenpflege müsste zeitnah gemacht werden - irgendwelche säcke haben den oberen teil des ersten anliegrs weggefahren. außerdem sind schon löcher in den anliegern enstanden - unter den baumstämmen war teileweise keine erde mehr.

liftpersonal war freundlich und hilfsbereit, das haben die wirklich gut gemacht.


----------



## moRReSSey (7. Oktober 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ....irgendwelche säcke haben den oberen teil des ersten anliegrs weggefahren. außerdem sind schon löcher in den anliegern enstanden - unter den baumstämmen war teileweise keine erde mehr.



auf der rechten DH-Strecke?


----------



## bjoernsen (7. Oktober 2013)

Genau das habe habe ich nach dem ersten Einfahren auch gesagt. Die Wurzeln werden sich schnell rausfahren und durch das Bremsen auch blank poliert. Dann muß der Anlieger den Speed auffangen. Wenn die aber schon weggefahren sind, wirds hakelig..

Das mit den Flachstück aufm NorthShore ist mir schon bei den ersten Spionagefahrten aufgefallen. Aber da kann man nichts machen. Die Geländeform gibt es ja vor.
Ich hatte die ersten Meter komplett weggelassen und den Trail ab den kurzen Wiesenstück mit einen kleinen Startturm beginnen lassen. Hinweisschilder wo es zum Start geht und gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (7. Oktober 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> auf der rechten DH-Strecke?



Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Ich könnte mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass das unbeabsichtigt war. Man kommt nach der Dropbox mit recht hoher Geschwindigkeit am ersten Anlieger an. Vielleicht waren diejenigen einfach nur zu schnell um durch den Anlieger zu fahren und sind deswegen geradeaus drüber geschossen.
Ich hoffe der Streckenbetreiber bessert den Anlieger schnell aus. Vielleicht kann man in diesem Zuge gleich etwas erhöhen, so dass man den Schwung von der Dropbox komplett mit in das nächste Flachstück Richtung Wald mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Oktober 2013)

kon schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man in diesem Zuge gleich etwas erhöhen, so dass man den Schwung von der Dropbox komplett mit in das nächste Flachstück Richtung Wald mitnehmen kann.



das ging auch so -einfach rechts von der spur auf der wiese fahren und reinrutschen.


----------



## bksmooth (7. Oktober 2013)

ich war heute auch dort und muss sagen, dass mich der Park überzeugt hat. 
Freunde hatten schon erzählt, dass man mit dem Enduro sehr viel Spaß dort hat. So war es dann auch. Die Endurostrecken sind intelligent aufgebaut und machen echt Laune. Leider war es heute ziemlich nass, so dass die Wurzeln recht schmierig waren. Dadurch ging etwas flow verloren. An manchen Stellen muss aber auf jeden Fall pedaliert werden. Als Endurofahrer finde ich das aber nicht schlimm. Von mir aus könnten auch kleinere Anstiege auf den Trails sein, um die Strecken noch zu erweitern. 
Das Liftpersonal war auch sehr nett und sehr zuvorkommend!
Wenn die Betreiber es hinbekommen die Strecken gut zu pflegen, dann wird es neben Schulenberg der beste Park im Harz. Zumindest für Endurofahrer ...


----------



## moRReSSey (7. Oktober 2013)

die anlieger sind alle noch recht frisch, daher war's fast nich vermeidbar, dass sie etwas ramponiert sind. vorm winter und auch in der nächsten zeit wird alles ausgebessert, damit nächstes jahr alles richtig fit is


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> die anlieger sind alle noch recht frisch, daher war's fast nich vermeidbar, dass sie etwas ramponiert sind. vorm winter wird alles ausgebessert, damit nächstes jahr alles richtig fit is



Deshalb wolltet ihr ja auch unbedingt noch im Herbst öffnen...

So, jetzt kenne ich auch deinen Nick hier...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2013)

Hey Hasifisch, hast am Wochenende Zeit für X-Trail?


----------



## LargePro (8. Oktober 2013)

War am Wochenende Samstag und Sonntag vor Ort. Bin alle Strecken gefahren und kann dem Betreiber und den Gestaltern nur mein Lob aussprechen. Alles sehr durchdacht und das beste aus den Geländegegebenheiten herausgeholt. Macht wirklich Spaß und vom Anfänger bis zum Fortgeschrittenen ist für jeden was dabei. Das Liften geht zügig von statten und bei Hochbetrieb im Sommer, wird wie ich hörte, der 2. Lift zusätzlich in Betrieb genommen. Man muss bedenken das die Strecken noch neu sind und durch den Regen am Wochenende sehr aufgeweicht waren. Wenn alles trocken ist und die Anlieger fest gefahren sind macht das Ding noch mal so viel Spaß. Aber letztendlich muss sich jeder selber ein Bild von dem Park machen, ob es Ihm gefällt oder nicht. Einfach hin fahren und ausprobieren. Selbst ein Worldcup Fahrer wie Jasper Jauch, der sicherlich so einige Strecken gesehen hat, war am Sonntag mit seinen Jungs vor Ort um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.


----------



## zupaphil (8. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es denn schon Videos von den Strecken?


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hey Hasifisch, hast am Wochenende Zeit für X-Trail?



Bin noch nicht sicher...Bock hätte ich schon.
Würde dann aber morgens hinshutteln (lassen) und gegen Mittag per Bike nach Hause düsen, denke ich.
Spaß macht das ja schon sehr dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann sag mal Bescheid wen du genaueres weißt, ich will mal hin, immer angenehmer nicht allein zu fahren. Hab da noch ein zwei DIMB-Fragen, die müssten wir ansonsten mal am telefon klären oder so.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Oktober 2013)

Jasper jauch fÃ¤hrt worldcup ??? Also beim letzten worldcup ist er in Thale gewesen ð

Evtl fahren wir Donnerstag mal testen


----------



## njoerd (8. Oktober 2013)

Eine Aufgabe für dich. Google mal welchen Platz JJ bei den Worlds in South Africa gemacht hat. 

stellst du dann wenigstens mal ein Video hier rein?


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich weis aber wieviele Weltcuprennen ist er sonst gefahren? 

Wenn ich die helmcam mitnehme kann ich Video machen


----------



## njoerd (8. Oktober 2013)

Du meinst dieses Jahr oder insgesamt? Insgesamt erinnere ich mich an Val di sole, val di sere, Pietermaritzburg... WC tauglich ist der Junge. Ich denke da hapert es eher an der finanziellen Unterstützung. 

Hiermit bist du verpflichtet die Helmcam mitzunehmen und ein Video zu machen. Vielen Dank!!


----------



## jps68 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Freunde des Bergsports,

lange hab ich den Dikussionen nur  interessiert zugeschaut bzw sie gelesen, jetzt melde ich mich einmal zu  Wort und bedanke mich bei den vielen Radsportfans, für die überwiegend  Positiven Statements zum MSB-X-TRAIL Park.
Schön das so viele an  diesem Projekt interessiert sind und auch selbst den Park testen, sich  Ihre Eigene Ehrliche Meinung bilden und vielleicht nicht das letzte Mal  dort zum Fahren waren.
Viele haben es schon super erkannt, das Beste  wurde aus dem von Mutter Natur vorgegeben Berg "rausgeholt" und es folgt  noch so einiges ...
Wir die Parkdesigner, "morressey" ist der zweite  im Bunde, wünschen Euch viel Spaß in diesem Park und klar Mountainbike  ist ein Sport, wo auch mal in die Pedale getreten werden muß. Aber  vielleicht macht das auch grad den Sport aus..und nicht nur "draufsetzen  und runterbügeln"..
Desweiteren sollte man dem Betreiber ein Lob  aussprechen, das er den Mut gehabt hat etwas "Neues" in der Region aus  dem Boden zu Stampfen und vielen eine Alternative dadurch anbietet.
Wir  die Parkdesigner/Betreiber versprechen Euch echte Pflege, Erweiterungen  und hoffentlich immer viel Spaß auf den Trails, aber für das letztere  ist zum Größten Teil jeder selbst seines Glückes Schmied.. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß und freut Euch schon auf nächstes Jahr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (9. Oktober 2013)

jps68 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Bergsports,
> 
> lange hab ich den Dikussionen nur  interessiert zugeschaut bzw sie gelesen, jetzt melde ich mich einmal zu  Wort und bedanke mich bei den vielen Radsportfans, für die überwiegend  Positiven Statements zum MSB-X-TRAIL Park.
> Schön das so viele an  diesem Projekt interessiert sind und auch selbst den Park testen, sich  Ihre Eigene Ehrliche Meinung bilden und vielleicht nicht das letzte Mal  dort zum Fahren waren.
> ...



Hört sich gut an.

Kann man hinsichtlich der zukünftigen Erweiterungen schon einmal ein paar Tables anmelden


----------



## svnj (9. Oktober 2013)

LargePro schrieb:


> ... Jasper Jauch, der sicherlich so einige Strecken gesehen hat, war am Sonntag mit seinen Jungs vor Ort um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.



...und seinen Mädels 

Ich muss sagen für mich mit einem Enduro sind die Strecken 1-3 perfekt, Tretpassagen find ich okay und die Strecken sind alle gut befahrbar, wenn auch am Sonntag alles ziemlich rutschig und der Boden locker war, aber ich denke wenn die Trails sich erstmal nen bisschen festgefahren haben wirds da super.
Die Lösung mit den Haken am Lift sind leider für kleinere Personen nicht wirklich praktikabel, da ich schon Probleme mit meinem 13kg Fahrrad hatte und dadurch der Lift relativ langsam läuft und sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt (war auch der Hauptkritikpunkt bei den Jungs-WC und WM Fahrer -, die hauptsächlich die Strecken 4&5 gefahren sind, dass es mehr spass machen würde wenn das hochfahren nicht so lange dauern würde)...

Alles in allem finde ich aber, dass es nen guter Start war, es fehlt noch nen bisschen das Mittelmaß wie z.b. schnelle Strecken, ansonsten denke ich dass St. Andreasberg keine Konkurrenz zu den anderen vorhandenen Parks ist, sondern eine Ergänzung und was will man mehr?


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Oktober 2013)

Wollen Sonntag mal hin...

Gibt es wirklich keine Vids. vom Park?


----------



## kon (10. Oktober 2013)

Gerade hab ich noch ein Interview mit dem Streckendesigner gefunden. Da gab es diese vielversprechende Aussage:



> Wie geht es weiter?
> 
> Jörg:
> Momentan haben wir 5 Strecken mit insgesamt 10km Länge. Dabei wird es nicht bleiben. [...] Auf der Singletrail-Seite kommt noch mehr dazu, auf jeden Fall eine - ich nenne es so - Frankreich-Piste, im 4X-Stil, als einzige mit stärkeren Erdbau-Maßnahmen wie Anliegern etc.



Das klingt sehr nach Tables und Anliegern


----------



## LargePro (10. Oktober 2013)

> Das klingt sehr nach Tables und Anliegern/QUOTE]
> 
> Also, Tables wirst Du auf jeden Fall zukünftig in der Gastro oben auf dem Berg finden ;-) Diese wird mit neuem Betreiber wieder Flott gemacht, wie ich hörte.


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Oktober 2013)

LargePro schrieb:


> > Das klingt sehr nach Tables und Anliegern/QUOTE]
> >
> > Also, Tables wirst Du auf jeden Fall zukünftig in der Gastro oben auf dem Berg finden ;-) Diese wird mit neuem Betreiber wieder Flott gemacht, wie ich hörte.
> 
> ...


----------



## kon (10. Oktober 2013)

LargePro schrieb:


> > Das klingt sehr nach Tables und Anliegern/QUOTE]
> >
> > Also, Tables wirst Du auf jeden Fall zukünftig in der Gastro oben auf dem Berg finden ;-) Diese wird mit neuem Betreiber wieder Flott gemacht, wie ich hörte.


----------



## svnj (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenns oben bier gibt dann bitte auch kleinverdienerfreundliche schlafmöglichkeiten ... hat mich im winter schon gestört dieses "autofahren" danach


----------



## stephan- (10. Oktober 2013)

Bitte eine Hafjell/Whistler-ähnliche Strecke wie Aline bauen, mit großen großen Tables und verschiedenen Absprüngen pro Landung, mit großen großen Anliegern.


----------



## harbourmastah (10. Oktober 2013)

wäre ich auch dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (10. Oktober 2013)

wäre ich auch sehr dafür. Sowas fehlt im Harz. 

ABER: Solche Strecken sind sehr teuer. Man kann ja nicht einfach Waldboden nehmen. Man braucht spezielles Mineralgemisch um den Boden anständig zu verdichten. 
Dann muß man sich entsprechendes Gerät ( Bagger usw.) leihen.
Damit auch alles fest wird, müssen alle Tables und Anlieger zeitaufwendig festgerüttelt werden. Das ganze kostet eine Stange Geld.....

Aber wünschen kann man sowas sich ja mal..


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> ...
> ABER: Solche Strecken sind sehr teuer. Man kann ja nicht einfach Waldboden nehmen...



Ich glaube, das wäre nicht das Hauptproblem. Wenn solche Strecken wirklich flowig sein sollen, braucht man schon recht viele Höhenmeter. Richtig große Anlieger brauchen ja ordentlich Schwung und Geschwindigkeit. So ganz lang kann eine solche Strecke in Andreasberg dann leider nicht werden...
Aber wenn ich Jörg und Karsten richtig verstanden habe, lassen sie sich auf jeden Fall etwas einfallen!


----------



## bjoernsen (10. Oktober 2013)

Klar, der Berg lässt keine Kilometer langen Flowtrails zu. Wo sollen die Höhenmeter auch herkommen.

Ich weiß nur das es viele Anfänger gibt, die so eine Strecke vermissen. 
Also das es eben nicht so rumpelig ist. 

( In Hahnenklee schüttet man schon die Wurzel zu, weil es den meisten Leihbikefahrern zu holprig ist..  )


----------



## moRReSSey (10. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> [...] Wenn solche Strecken wirklich flowig sein sollen, braucht man schon recht viele Höhenmeter. Richtig große Anlieger brauchen ja ordentlich Schwung und Geschwindigkeit.[...]



das ist der knackpunkt


----------



## svnj (10. Oktober 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> ( In Hahnenklee schüttet man schon die Wurzel zu, weil es den meisten Leihbikefahrern zu holprig ist..  )



...ist mir auch aufgefallen, schade ich- meine das ist doch die ursprünglichste Form von trails, wurzelige naturbelassene passagen


----------



## Dune86 (10. Oktober 2013)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:

Ich habe auf dem "großen" Videoportal ein GoPro-Helmcam-Video gefunden.
Sucht einfach mal nach "Downhill Sankt Andreasberg". Es ist zwar nur eine der DH-Strecken, aber immerhin ein Anfang.

Ich hoffe, dass der Herausgeber des Videos kein Problem mit meiner Verteilung hat...

Ansonsten euch viel Spaß am MSB


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. Oktober 2013)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> ( In Hahnenklee schüttet man schon die Wurzel zu, weil es den meisten Leihbikefahrern zu holprig ist..  )


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Oktober 2013)

Wie Mies...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wäre nicht das Hauptproblem. Wenn solche Strecken wirklich flowig sein sollen, braucht man schon recht viele Höhenmeter.



ich bin der meinung, das gegenteil ist der fall. da brechsanstrecken glatt sind, verliert man wenig schwung. wen noch vernünftige anlieger und flüssige sprünge dazukommen, ist das fast wie ein pump track. gutes beispiel ist die fr un willingen. in england wird oft auch so gebaut, es gibt viele videos. leider ist sowas teuer. ggf. ist die treckenpflege weniger aufwenig, wenns erstmal steht.



bjoernsen schrieb:


> In Hahnenklee schüttet man schon die Wurzel zu, weil es den meisten Leihbikefahrern zu holprig ist..



so, wie das in letzter zeit machen, finde ich es gut. dicke glitschige wurzeln schräg zur strecke hinter einer blinden kurve und mitten in der landung kann man als eine fahrerische herausfoderung sehen, für mich ist es jedoch eine potentielle gefahr, die den fahrspaß nicht erhöht. auch wenn man fahren kann, kanns passieren, dass man am ende des tages einfach nicht aufpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevM (10. Oktober 2013)

Da hast du recht, vorallem der obere Teil vom Freeride hat ja nicht wirklich viele Höhenmeter und ist verdammt flowig.

Ich werd wohl dieses Wochenende mal rüber nach St. Andreasberg fahren und mir ein Bild vom Park machen.


----------



## stephan- (10. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wäre nicht das Hauptproblem. Wenn solche Strecken wirklich flowig sein sollen, braucht man schon recht viele Höhenmeter.




Find ich nicht. Flowige Strecken haben optimalerweise wenig Gefälle, da die Leute dann weniger bremsen und die Strecke nicht so leidet. Rest mit großen Anliegern und Sprüngen wurde ja schon genannt.


----------



## zupaphil (11. Oktober 2013)

Dune86 schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert:
> 
> Ich habe auf dem "großen" Videoportal ein GoPro-Helmcam-Video gefunden.
> Sucht einfach mal nach "Downhill Sankt Andreasberg". Es ist zwar nur eine der DH-Strecken, aber immerhin ein Anfang.
> ...



Du meinst sicher das hier, oder?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88GmkB2znjg"]Downhill Sankt Andreasberg GoPro - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## geq (11. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sollt ich auch mal am Wochenende hin, aber eher mit dem Enduro...
Video sieht ja ganz nett aus, hat aber eher hometrail charakter
Und ich shehe das auch so, flowige table anlieger Strecken, brauch nicht viel Höhenmeter....
Wenn man alles schönt baut, so dass man die Kurven durchheizen kann und die Tables dann passen...


----------



## harbourmastah (11. Oktober 2013)

geq schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollt ich auch mal am Wochenende hin, aber eher mit dem Enduro...
> Video sieht ja ganz nett aus, hat aber eher hometrail charakter
> Und ich shehe das auch so, flowige table anlieger Strecken, brauch nicht viel Höhenmeter....
> Wenn man alles schönt baut, so dass man die Kurven durchheizen kann und die Tables dann passen...





Dasselbe habe ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Oktober 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Find ich nicht. Flowige Strecken haben optimalerweise wenig Gefälle...





geq schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich shehe das auch so, flowige table anlieger Strecken, brauch nicht viel Höhenmeter....
> Wenn man alles schönt baut, so dass man die Kurven durchheizen kann und die Tables dann passen...



Du hattest die A Line erwähnt...



stephan- schrieb:


> Bitte eine Hafjell/Whistler-ähnliche Strecke wie Aline bauen, mit großen großen Tables und verschiedenen Absprüngen pro Landung, mit großen großen Anliegern...



Danny Hart @ A Line

Die hat m.W. schon ein recht großen Bedarf an Platz und Hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faron_Zlay (11. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn dort noch ein 4x/Tablelastiger Trail hinkommt, der ne Menge flow hat a la Freeride Willingen zieh ich in den Harz 
Finde den Park auch so schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## stephan- (11. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die hat m.W. schon ein recht großen Bedarf an Platz und Hm...



Platz ja, aber wieso viele Hm? Ich seh da keine steilen Passagen, es ist die ganze Zeit über leicht abschüssig, so dass man nicht groß zu treten oder bremsen braucht, genau so soll es doch sein.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Oktober 2013)

Reden wir von der selben Strecke?

"Die A-Line: 365 Meter Höhenunterschied, 44 Sprünge und eine durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit von 37 km/h."

Man könnte am MSB-X-Trail sicher einen kleine Flowtrail, also quasi einen "Pumptrack" mit Gefälle wie in Rabenberg  oder oben am Mottolino installieren, die ich beide auch sehr schön finde. Aber so etwas wie eine "A Line" auf vielleicht 50Hm funktioniert m.E. nicht wirklich - 4-5 Kurven und ein paar Sprünge in diesen Dimensionen, dann bist du unten. Um den BErg zu nutzen, muss man sicher etwas enger bauen als in Whistler.
Das ist natürlich Spekulation und ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Oktober 2013)

weiß jemand, ob morgen offen ist bzw. wann die zumachen?


----------



## nullstein (12. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt evtl unbeliebt mache.
Aber auf dem YouTube Video sieht die Strecke alles andere als attraktiv aus.


----------



## ma.schino (12. Oktober 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt evtl unbeliebt mache.
> Aber auf dem YouTube Video sieht die Strecke alles andere als attraktiv aus.



Jetzt gehts wieder los - als ob man sich sau viele attraktivere Strecken/bikeparks in der Gegend aussuchen könnte


----------



## nullstein (12. Oktober 2013)

Freie Meinungsäußerung ist nicht dein Ding,oder wie?
Ich will hier nicht diskutieren.Ich habe nur gesagt,dass mir persönlich die Strecke,wie man sie auf dem Video sieht,nicht zusagt.


----------



## fuxy (12. Oktober 2013)

Da gibts ne ganz einfache Lösung. Du fährst einfach nicht hin. Problem gelöst und dann gibts auch nichts mehr zu diskutieren.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt evtl unbeliebt mache.
> Aber auf dem YouTube Video sieht die Strecke alles andere als attraktiv aus.



Unbeliebt - nein...
Was anderes...ja...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. Oktober 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt evtl unbeliebt mache.
> Aber auf dem YouTube Video sieht die Strecke alles andere als attraktiv aus.



Rein vom Video her würde ich dir da sogar recht geben, sieht tatsächlich ziemlich unspektakulär aus.

In der Realität war das im Video gezeigte allerdings meine Lieblingslinie, auch wenn Jörg das wahrscheinlich nicht so gern liest ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2013)

Also wer bis jetzt noch nicht mitbekommen hat, das WW-POV Videos so rein gar nichts von einer Strecke wiedergeben können...


----------



## jaamaa (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe hier alle Strecken vom Einfahren auf Video. Wenn ich mir diese so anschaue, kommt immer dieses Grinsen wieder zurück . 

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich die Videos nicht öffentlich gemacht... man sollte den Park lieber selber testen und sich seine Meinung nicht anhand von Videos bilden.


----------



## nullstein (13. Oktober 2013)

Auwei auwei.Ihr seid mir ein komischer Haufen.Ist als hätte man einen Chinakracher in den Hühnerstall geworfen...
Ich sagte lediglich,dass diese eine Strecke auf dem Video für mich wenig attraktiv wirkt.Ich habe nie gesagt,dass der Park schlecht ist oder sonst etwas in der Art.Dennoch fühlen sich viele sofort animiert,die von Ihnen so verachtete Diskussion zu starten.
Man kann meinen Eingangspost auf verschiedene Art interpretieren.
So und nun wieder Feuer frei


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich sagen alle das gleiche: dass man in den allermeisten (eigentlich allen) Fällen eine Strecke die man selber nie gesehen hat nur schwer nach nem Video beurteilen kann. In den GoPro-Videos sieht irgendwie immer alles flacher und kleiner aus.


----------



## nullstein (13. Oktober 2013)

Und wer hat "flach mit zu kleinen Hindernissen" gesagt?Niemand.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2013)

Das ist das was ich verallgemeinderweise und vollkommen subjektiv aus "wenig attraktiv" geschlossen habe


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Eigentlich sagen alle das gleiche: dass man in den allermeisten (eigentlich allen) Fällen eine Strecke die man selber nie gesehen hat nur schwer nach nem Video beurteilen kann. In den GoPro-Videos sieht irgendwie immer alles flacher und kleiner aus.



nich nur flacher und kleiner ..mir kommts auch immer langsamer vor ;-)

werde mir auch noch mal selber nen Bild vom Park machen ..Als Konkurrenz sollte man es auf jeden Fall nich sehn für die anderen Parks ,eher als bereicherung in der Harz Region ..


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. Oktober 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Da gibts ne ganz einfache Lösung. Du fährst einfach nicht hin. Problem gelöst und dann gibts auch nichts mehr zu diskutieren.



hör endlich auf mit dem blödsinn. das forum ist dazu da, meinungen zu äußern. jedes mal, wenn jemand eine negative meinung über einen bikepark abgibt, sagst du, er soll die fresse halten und nicht hinfahren. 

weißt du was? wenn dir nicht gefällt, was hier geschrieben wird, dann guck einfach nicht rein!

zum video: es ist deutlich steiler, als es aussieht. es ist schon recht steil eigentlich, daher ist man nicht so schnell.


----------



## ma.schino (13. Oktober 2013)

Es ist halt einfach irgendwie auffällig wie beim thema bikeparks im Harz tendenziell erstmal genörgelt wird.

Die leute waren noch nie da, der park hat noch nichtmal offen und schon wird negativ rumgelabert.

Wenn die Auswahl im Norden so gross wäre könnt ich das ja noch verstehen man wäre halt verwöhnt.

Aber was gibt es denn hier sonst als alternativen? 
Deswegen - warum nicht ein bisschen positiver?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. Oktober 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Und wer hat "flach mit zu kleinen Hindernissen" gesagt?Niemand.



Dann tu doch nicht so geheimnisvoll und erklär es uns.


----------



## fuxy (13. Oktober 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ... sagst du, er soll die fresse halten und nicht hinfahren.
> 
> .



Du solltest erstmal richtig lesen was ich da geschrieben habe.! Da steht nichts von fresse halten ! 
Ich wollte auf Ironische Art damit ausdrücken, dass man sich über ein Video keinen richtigen Eindruck von der Strecke machen kann ( ist tatsächlich steiler als es im Video aussieht ) 

Also erstmal lesen, denken, schreiben , oder war das jetzt schreiben, denken, lesen...oder doch denken, schreiben , lesen...  ich glaube du findest das selber raus.


----------



## nullstein (13. Oktober 2013)

@fuxy:
Deine Reaktion auf meinen Post ist schon recht interessant.Einfach mal:"dann fahr doch nicht hin" schreiben ist natürlich eine Wahnsinnsleistung mit noch wahnsinnigerer Aussagekraft.Erinnert mich an die Schüler meiner Frau
Aber alex.m hat ja schon die passende Antwort gegeben


> weißt du was? wenn dir nicht gefällt, was hier geschrieben wird, dann guck einfach nicht rein!


 @Darkwing Duck:
Was für mich die Strecke des Videos unattraktiv macht?Der Start aus der Burg mit anschließender Fahrt über eine Wiese und die "Drops" auf die Wiese z.B.

Aber nochmals:
Ich habe nicht genörgelt oder alles schlecht gemacht.Sondern lediglich gesagt,dass die "DH" Strecke aus dem Video mich persönlich nicht anspricht.Aber offensichtlich sind viele hier deutlich übersensibilisiert und springen sofort an,wenn sie auch nur einen Hauch Kritik erahnen.


----------



## Nasum (13. Oktober 2013)

Genau wegen diesem ganzen gehate hab ich mich erstmal zurück gehalten mit meiner Meinung zum Video...ich finde das was man dort sieht auch nicht gerade Prall, das geht bei den Sprüngen los und hört bei den Anliegern auf. Ich denke nach etlichen Erfahrungen auf div. Strecken kann man sich schon ein kleines Urteil erlauben nachdem man das Video gesehen hat. Es wird nur eine Strecke gezeigt,richtig, aber das sieht nicht gerade toll aus. Trotz alledem werd ich mich selber davon überzeugen und auch diesem Park eine Chance geben, das haben die Jungs verdient. Danach kann ich mir ein richtiges Urteil erlauben...das Urteil nach schauen des Videos fällt eher ernüchternd aus.


----------



## bksmooth (13. Oktober 2013)

@_nullstein_
diese voreiligen und unkonstruktiven Reaktionen auf deinen Post fand ich auch teilweise sehr überzogen, obwohl ich den Park richtig gut finde! Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass dein Statement in meinen Augen auch eher unkonstruktiv war. Das eine bedingt somit das andere...
Ich finde aber, dass jetzt wieder konstruktiv über den Park gesprochen werden sollte. Immerhin gibt es noch genügend Leute, die sich aufgrund dieses Threads eine Meinung über den Park bilden und diesen daraufhin besuchen oder vielleicht auch nicht.
Mir gefällt auf jeden Fall der Hometrail-Charakter des Parks! Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Besuch und hoffe, dass die Streckenpflege nicht vernächlässigt wird. Das ist mir auch viel wichtiger als neue Streckenabschnitte.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. Oktober 2013)

mann, ihr müsst euch mal vor augen führen, was hier schon wieder für ein aufstand gemacht wird, nur weil nullstein die strecke auf dem video unattraktiv fand.

stellen wir uns mal vor, es ginge nicht um einen bikepark im harz, sondern um ein fahhrad. es wird also ein neues bike vorgestellt und jemand würde sagen, dass er das bike auf dem foto häßlich findet. eine normale reaktion wäre sowas wie : "ich bin nicht einverstanden, ich fins ganz ok".

eine reaktion hier wäre sowas wie: "wenn du das bike nicht magst, dann guck dir das foto nicht an.", oder: " wenn dir das fahrrad nicht gefällt, dann ist radfahren nicht das richtiger für dich", oder: "das ist schon wieder unkonstruktiv - bau doch ein besseres bike", oder: "warum muss man schon wieder über alles nörgeln - du bist das doch gar nicht gefahren" und so weiter. das kann keine art und weise sein, meinungen auszutauschen.

ich habs schon ein mal hier gesagt: einige hier müssen wirklich lernen, andere meinungen zu akzeptieren, anstatt leute mundtot zu machen. ihr seid hier im forum, und jeder hat das recht, offen seine meinung zu äußern. dass ist der sinn und zweck eines forums und daher erwünscht. manchmal habe ich das gefühl, dass einige leute das forum dazu missbrauchen, um ihre wirtschaftlichen interessen durchzusetzen (z.b. weil sie vielleicht vergünstigungen bekommen, mit jemandem verwandt sind o.ä). dazu ist das forum nicht da. wenn jemand werbung machen will, soll er dafür zahlen.

übrigens: ich war heute wieder da und es war gut. es waren aber vielleicht 10 leute da. im forum ist mal wieder mehr los als auf der strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svnj (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube auch, dass die trails dort nicht für jeden was sind, aber muss ja auch nicht, es gibt im Umkreis von 50km ja noch genug andere parks bei denen bestimmt jeder seinen Favoriten findet. Vielleicht findet sich ja sogar in der nächsten Saison nen shuttle und nen kombiticket für Schulenberg, hahnenklee, st. Andreasberg und braunlage,  mit ner preisgünstigen Übernachtungsmöglichkeit z.b., in Norddeutschland ist die bikeparkdichte auf jeden Fall einmalig (19 trails mit 22km Länge).


----------



## stephan- (13. Oktober 2013)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Es ist halt einfach irgendwie auffällig wie beim thema bikeparks im Harz tendenziell erstmal genörgelt wird.




Komisch, woran liegt das bloss? Es ist ja nicht so, dass das völlig unbegründet wäre, sondern viel mehr ist es so, dass die Leute mittlerweile durch die Desaster Hahnenklee und Braunlage derart sensibilisiert sind, dass sie sich sorgen, da sie gerne ihr Geld in guten Parks im Harz lassen wollen.
Die Erfahrung (und das ist nun meine Meinung) hat gezeigt, dass man lieber direkt von Beginn an sagt, was man als Fahrer gerne hätte um so EVENTUELL Einfluss nehmen zu können, BEVOR der Park fertig da steht.
Ich persönlich freue mich über jeden Park und war auch vor der Eröffnung von HaKle voller Vorfreude, die sich dann ruckzuck am Eröffnungstag ins Gegenteil kehrte. Man kann bzgl. der Harzer Parks einfach nicht oft genug betonen, worauf es ankommt, was Spaß macht und was Leute dazu bringt, ihr Geld dort immer wieder hinzutragen.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Oktober 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> mann, ihr müsst euch mal vor augen führen, was hier schon wieder für ein aufstand gemacht wird, nur weil nullstein die strecke auf dem video unattraktiv fand...
> ...ich habs schon ein mal hier gesagt: einige hier müssen wirklich lernen, andere meinungen zu akzeptieren...



Um mal _meine_ Reaktion klarzustellen: ich war eher belustigt und bin es eigentlich immer noch - und ich bin in keinster Weise irgendwie grantig und will auch nicht, das andere sauer sind...aber...

Nullstein hat eben keine Meinung geäußert, sondern einfach nur provoziert...mein Eindruck...
Meinung ist: "Mir ist der Boden zu weich"..."Die Drops könnten höher sein..."
Etc pp.
"Die Strecken sehen unattraktiv aus"...soll genau was aussagen?!
Ich finde trotzdem den Tipp, sich selbst eine Meinung vor Ort zu machen, nicht verkehrt...



svnj schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass die trails dort nicht für jeden was sind, aber muss ja auch nicht...



Das denke ich auch, deshalb noch mal kurz meine Einschätzung nach zwei Tagen dort:
- die Singletrail-Strecken von unten gesehen links sind optimal für leichte FR-Bikes bis zu AM-Bikes, alles zw. 130-170mm und machen richtig Spaß damit. Man kommt dort auch als Tourenfahrer gut runter, wenn man so ein bisschen das Bike beherrscht.
- auf den beiden DH-Lines kommt man auch mit einem robusten Enduro sehr gut runter, sie fordern aber schon ein wenig mehr durch das strake Gefälle und den raueren Boden mit Wurzeln etc. Mit einem DH-Bike und Erfahrung damit lassen die sich aber wohl sehr flowig fahren.
- alle Strecken unterscheiden sich massiv von denen in Braunlage, denn dort machen weniger als 170mm auf Grund des arg zerbombten Untergrundes nicht wirklich Spaß. Außerdem gibt es in Braunlage einige Drops und Sprünge, die wirklich fiese Anfahrten und/oder Landungen haben.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nullstein hat eben keine Meinung geäußert, sondern einfach nur provoziert...mein Eindruck...
> Meinung ist: "Mir ist der Boden zu weich"..."Die Drops könnten höher sein..."
> Etc pp.
> "Die Strecken sehen unattraktiv aus"...soll genau was aussagen?!



perfekt. damit wäre die von mir aufgestellte these, dass einge leute hier mit freier meinungsäußerung nicht umgehen können, bewiesen. an nullsteins post war rein gar nichts provokativ. da kannst du noch so lange versuchen, dich herauszureden.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ...da kannst du noch so lange versuchen, dich herauszureden.



Träum weiter.
_Ich_ habe Nullsteins Aussage als reine Provokation aufgefasst, aus bereits dargelegten Gründen.
Indem du meine Meinung nicht akzeptierst, stellst du deine eigene Aussage in Frage. Ist mir jetzt aber auch wirklich Wurst.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Indem du meine Meinung nicht akzeptierst, stellst du deine eigene Aussage in Frage. Ist mir jetzt aber auch wirklich Wurst.



kannst so nicht sagen, denn intoleranz ist keine meinung.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (14. Oktober 2013)

POPCORN,BIER,NATCHOS!!!
Lustige!!! Applaus!!! 3 Seiten für einen " Satz" oder besset Statement.
Manchmal denke ich das ich nicht im Forum bin sondern bei meinem Sohn in Kindergarten!

Ich kann Alex m. nur zustimmen. Jeder kann in seinen vier Wänden ein Diktator sein, aber im Forum ist jede Meinung willkommen! 
Und Nein ich war noch nicht da, ich werde mir das nächste Woche mal anschauen!


----------



## nullstein (14. Oktober 2013)

@Hasifisch:
Hätte ich provozieren wollen,so wäre meine Wortwahl wohl anders ausgefallen.
Aber es gibt ja immer wieder Menschen,die man mit Samthandschuhen anfassen.


----------



## paskalle (14. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht hört Ihr alle mal auf stets das letzte Wort haben zu wollen und widmet Euch wieder dem eigentlichen Thema....

Weiß nicht wie es Euch geht aber inzwischen habe ich das Gefühl hier ist der Zickenkrieg ausgebrochen.

Geht´s raus und dreht ne Runde aufm Bike. Dann kommt Ihr auch wieder runter...


----------



## ma.schino (14. Oktober 2013)

Echt jetzt leute - habt ihr schonmal in Erwägung gezogen, dass in so einem anonymen Forum aussagen oft falsch ankommen. 

Sätze die hier für aufregung sorgen und ewig zerpflückt werden würden in einem normalen Gespräch gar nicht so der aufreger sein...

Meine Aussage (obwohl eher ein bisschen stirnrunzelnd gemeint) wurde ja auch gleich wieder bierernst mit freier meinung blabla aufgefasst.

Viele Diskussionen sind in einem Forum echt sinnlos weil man nie wirklich sagen kann wies eigentlich gemeint war.

Naja vertragt euch halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svnj (15. Oktober 2013)

Kommt doch mal wieder zurück zum Thema, nämlich Erfahrungsberichte, nehmen wir mal an die Betreiber und Streckenverantwortlichen lesen die Äußerungen zum Park hier mit herzklopfen um zu sehen wie ihr Baby so ankommt und was man noch verbessern könnte und dann gehts auf 2 Seiten nur darum ob man seine Meinung wie äußern soll/kann/darf.

Und ehrlich gesagt wen interessiert es dabei ob der ein oder andere, der noch nicht da war für sich entscheidet da hin zu fahren oder nicht, das bleibt ja jedem ungenommen so zu entscheiden, einen Park zu schaffen der allen gefällt ist sowieso utopisch.


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Oktober 2013)

Der beste post seit langem!


----------



## ma.schino (15. Oktober 2013)

auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## svnj (15. Oktober 2013)

by the way: ich habs ja schon mal gesagt, ich finde St. Andreasberg ist eine schöne Ergänzung zu den breits vorhandenen Parks geworden, die Strecken lassen sich weder mit Schulenberg, Braunlage,Thale oder Hahnenklee vergleichen, deshalb wird auch jeder der im Harz fahren möchte seinen Park finden, für mich persönlich ist die Wahl des Parks eine Frage worauf ich an dem Tag Lust habe:
Schulenberg: Gute Laune, nette Leute, nen Lift der mich fertig macht, Strecken die mich fordern
Hahnenklee: nen hoher spassfaktor, schnelles fahren
St. Andreasberg: schwitzen, strampeln, Abwechslung
Braunlage und Thale bin ich noch nicht gefahren, kann ich nicht beurteilen

Und jetzt bitte keine Kommentare zu meinem Empfinden den Parks gegenüber, ist eine rein subjektive Meinung von einer Anfängerin.


----------



## jps68 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo MTBler,

ist das lecker diesen Streitfragen/Antworten nachzugehn ...herrlich.
Umso schöner das es jemand auf den Punkt bringt "svnj" Hut ab, du wärst jemand mit dem ich bestimmt sehr gern fahren gehn würde.
Denn genau darum geht es doch, um das Fahrradfahren und um die Möglichkeit flexibel sein zu können, mit dem MSB ist etwas Neues dazugekommen, kein Whistler, Winterberg, Braunlage eben dem MSB-X-Trail Park, der aus den örtlichen Begebenheiten etc das mögliche machbar gemacht hat und weiterhin wird.
Jeder wird und das ist toll Beschrieben, nach Tageslaune entscheiden, wo er Biken geht, Bike-Park, im Garten  oder naturpur im Gelände ...wir sind doch alle aus derselben Fraktion und sollten Froh sein verschiedene Möglichkeiten bereitgestellt zu bekommen, entscheiden sollte jeder für sich können und ganz bestimmt auch dürfen.
Wäre der MSB Berg 100m höher würden die Strecken anders aussehn, aber das ist er leider nicht, vielleicht nimmt jeder ne Schippe Erde mit hoch und dann wird es ein Whistler ; )
Nee Blödsinn, zu meiner "Wettkampfzeit" waren die MTBler eine Family und kein sich anzickender Haufen, jeder half jedem ...ich wünsche mir diese Zeit öfters zurück und errinnere mich gern daran..
Geht Biken und genießt was ihr da erlebt, tauscht es untereinander aus..
Wünsche mir mehr so´ne Menschen wie svnj ...
Hoffe jetzt nicht das irgendetwas in meinem statement anstößig war und wenn dann unbeabsichtig und nicht gewollt..

Every Rides has a Story


----------



## fuxy (15. Oktober 2013)

Echt  Ey .... Pussy´s ... Ich mach besser noch ein  hin, sonst schimpft gleich wieder einer.

An meine 3 Vorredner


----------



## stöber (16. Oktober 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob morgen offen ist bzw. wann die zumachen?


 
Genau das würde mich auch interessieren. Bin das WE vom 25.10. im Harz, meint ihr man hat noch ne Chance mal Probe zu fahren?

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Oktober 2013)

stöber schrieb:


> Genau das würde mich auch interessieren. Bin das WE vom 25.10. im Harz, meint ihr man hat noch ne Chance mal Probe zu fahren?
> 
> Grüße aus Hamburg



Die wollen bis Anfang November offen haben. Also wohl schon.


----------



## stöber (16. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die wollen bis Anfang November offen haben. Also wohl schon.


 
Perfekt

Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stepenv (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wir wollten evtl. am 25.10. mal zum MS-Berg fahren. Unsere Frage ist nur ob man in der Nähe oder direkt vor Ort Bikes ausleihen kann?


grüße


----------



## svnj (17. Oktober 2013)

stepenv schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> wir wollten evtl. am 25.10. mal zum MS-Berg fahren. Unsere Frage ist nur ob man in der Nähe oder direkt vor Ort Bikes ausleihen kann?
> 
> ...



als ich da war, hatten welche leihbikes aus hahnenklee


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2013)

Board'n Bikes in Hahnenklee haben aber vorraussichtlich nur bis 24. offen haben sie heute geschrieben. Und sind schon fleißig am Bikes abverkaufen. Lieber mal vorher anrufen wie es aussieht am Wunschtermin


----------



## stepenv (17. Oktober 2013)

Hahnenklee ist ja nicht um die Ecke, dann frage ich mal zuerst in Braunlage an.

Trotzdem danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin morgen so ab 10h mit drei Kumpels vor Ort. Sonst noch wer zugegen?


----------



## schotti65 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ebenso.
ed: verschoben auf Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyb (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch mit nem Kumpel zum ersten mal da 

Wir sind gespannt ^^


----------



## Pinstripe (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde auch kommen. Schwarzes Rose Uncle Jumbo mit neun paar Roten Elox Teilen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Oktober 2013)

Mein BumbleBee ist schwer zu übersehen


----------



## Ripgid (18. Oktober 2013)

wir sind auch da.. 3-4 mann (+frau)


----------



## BergabSven (18. Oktober 2013)

Hier nochmal ein kleines Video von der Downhillstrecke

http://http://youtu.be/yXaExAjoxg4


----------



## William Foster (19. Oktober 2013)

BergabSven schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein kleines Video von der Downhillstrecke
> 
> http://http://youtu.be/yXaExAjoxg4



Die Musik von Shocking Blue bzw. das Video enden abrupt und im Video steht am Anfang "Andresberg"...


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Oktober 2013)

Also an holzrampen wird's nicht scheitern ð

Na ja muss mal sicher live fahren


----------



## moRReSSey (19. Oktober 2013)

geht schneller als Erde zu schaufeln, vor allem bei steinigem/wurzeligem Boden und man kann sehr unwegsames Gelände mit relativ kleinem Zeitaufwand überbauen.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Oktober 2013)

Aber warum auf nem downhill unwegsames GelÃ¤nde Ã¼berbauen? Das macht wenig bis gar keinen Sinn ð


----------



## moRReSSey (19. Oktober 2013)

weil an der stelle, die ich mit unwegsam meinte, n hängender gegenanstieg mit sumpfigem boden und dicken fetten querwurzeln war. das hätten den flow komplett rausgenommen...dann lieber ne kleine überbrückung mit der man die geschwindigkeit n bisschen halten kann.
und desweiteren war es logistisch oft auch einfacher und praktikabler mit holz zu bauen. gerade in den unteren teil der strecke kommt man mit schwerem gerät (frontlader/trecker), zum beispiel zur anlieferung von erde, schotter etc, nicht hinein. hat schon alles seinen sinn und zweck, kannste glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (19. Oktober 2013)

Ja sicher klang nur lustig. Finde es halt natürlich schöner, also Erde anstatt Holz, ist wie du sagst aber auch natürlich aufwändiger


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich war heute das erste mal am MSB, und find den Park durchaus fein. Sicher, die Trails sind eher für's Enduro zu empfehlen, aber zumindest ist man warm wenn man den 1er hinter sich hat. Ich denke wenn es mal trocken ist nächstes Jahr und besser rollt wird der flüssiger sein.
Der 2er war so schon sehr spaßig, ich glaube wenn der mal trocken ist konnte der gut rocken.
Der 3er ist von der Menge Holz schon beeindruckend. Was mich noch mehr beeindruckt hat: mein Kopf hatte damit gar keine Probleme, in anderen Parks meide ich Holzelemente oft wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Nur an der Welle muss ich noch arbeiten. Liegt aber an mir nicht an der Bauweise.

4&5: holla da muss ich mich noch rein fuxen, heute war das mit Baron vorne und MK II hinten ein ziemliches Gerutsche, da hat sich meine gestrige Faulheit gerächt, hab noch einen Baron für hinten da... Auf jeden Fall finde ich die Holzbauten eine schöne Abwechslung, die Anlieger sind Wetter bedingt mittlerweile recht tief ausgefahren.

Unterm Strich hat es mir, trotz diverser Bodenproben, gut gefallen. Allerdings ist es für mich definitiv Enduro-Terrain, mit Bigbike sicher auch gut, vor allem die 4&5, aber mit wendigen 170 oder 180mm kommt man da sehr gut klar. Vor allem weil 1,2&3 recht tretlastig ausfallen.

Definitiv eine sehr schöne Ergänzung.
I'll be back.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Oktober 2013)

also mit nem Big Bike gleich 4 und 5,alles andere wäre zu anstrengend ,durch die tretpassagen oder wie ???


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte mein Enduro dabei. 
Die 1 ist sehr flach und tretlastig im oberen Teil, das dürfte mit BigBike und schweren Reifen schon unschön sein , ich war aber auch nicht weniger am keuchen als die anderen.

2 und 3 würde ich empfehlen auf jeden Fall mal zu testen, die 2 machte wie ich schon schrieb einen gut flowigen Eindruck, man verliert bei den  Bodenverhältnissen durch nasse Wurzeln und Schlammecken halt häufiger Geschwindigkeit, da sind halt die ersten 100-200 Meter noch recht flach, aber nix was einen umbringt 
Und die drei hat halt Holz ohne Ende, wenn man da zügig drüber fährt geht das sicher auch mit BigBike nicht schlechter als mit Enduro.

Ich sollt evtl. dazu sagen dass ich mich auf meinem ICB in letzter Zeit wohler fühle als auf dem Kona Stab, was ein ziemlicher Panzer ist. 

Von daher sieh es höchstens als Hinweis, und Äußerung meiner völlig subjektiven Sicht der Dinge! Das ist KEINE Empfehlung. 
Ein Fritzz wäre auf 4 und 5 aber auch nicht ganz deplaziert


----------



## Cyb (20. Oktober 2013)

Meinem Kollegen und mir hat es jetzt nicht so gefallen, aber das liegt an unseren vorlieben für hohe Geschwindigkeiten beim Schreddern  Die DH strecken sind halt eher technisch. 
Dem Park fehlen ein paar Highlights bei denen man es sich vorher überlegen muss ob die Eier dick genug sind. Das würde mehr Anreiz schaffen den Park ein mal öffter zu besuchen wenn man halt mit einigen Elementen noch "eine Rechnung offen hat".


----------



## fuschnick (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann das verstehen. Für einen Bikepark gibt es doch erstaunlich wenig Möglichkeit mal schneller zu fahren oder Airtime zu haben. Es ist der einzige Park im Harz bei dem ich nicht mehr, so wie es Cyb geschrieben hat, eine Rechnung offen habe. 

Das soll aber nicht heißen dass es mir keinen Spaß gemacht hat. Es gibt auch einige Abschnitte die sich flüssig fahren lassen, und auch die Strecken 4 und 5 haben einen schönen Charme. 

Auch die Atmosphere um den Park herum hat mir gut gefallen.

Zwei Stellen sind mir negativ aufgefallen. Die eine wurde bereits beschrieben und ich habe genau die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht:



alex m. schrieb:


> einen kritikpunkt habe ich: bei dem   letzten steilen abschnitt, kurz bevor es flach wir und dieser shore anfängt,   gibt es eine kleine stufe. durch den schwung, mit dem man da ankommt, gibt es   einen harten schlag und man verliert wieder fast gen gesamten schwung. die   stufe sollte man meiner meinung nach auffüllen. dann scheppert es nicht so   und man braucht nicht so viel treten zum schluss.



Ansonsten ist auf der Strecke 2 ein Drop am Hang. Wenn man hier danach geradeaus fahren will, landet man im Gebüsch. Gerade auf einer Strecke die mit blau anscheinend als einfach ausgeschrieben wird, sollten die Landungen besser sein.

Ich werde auch gerne mal wieder vorbei kommen.. dann aber wahrscheinlich mit meinem Trailbike.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2013)

da ich ja am Donnerstag mal hin will ,bin ich echt am überlegen ,ob nich zum testen des Parks nen halb Tagesticket erst mal aus reichen würde ...falls man die lust verliert bzw sich schnell unterfordert fühlt ....


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2013)

........


----------



## svnj (20. Oktober 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77208160"]NICOLAI - ION16 - 26 & 27,5 on Vimeo[/ame]

im zweiten teil des Videos sieht man nochmal die northshore und eine der DH strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (20. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> da ich ja am Donnerstag mal hin will ,bin ich echt am überlegen ,ob nich zum testen des Parks nen halb Tagesticket erst mal aus reichen würde ...falls man die lust verliert bzw sich schnell unterfordert fühlt ....



das wird wohl die richtige überlegung sein


----------



## bjoernsen (21. Oktober 2013)

svnj schrieb:


> NICOLAI - ION16 - 26 & 27,5 on Vimeo
> 
> im zweiten teil des Videos sieht man nochmal die northshore und eine der DH strecken



 der gute Mann ist recht flott unterwegs. Ich glaube ich muß da nochmal hin.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (21. Oktober 2013)

svnj schrieb:


> NICOLAI - ION16 - 26 & 27,5 on Vimeo
> 
> im zweiten teil des Videos sieht man nochmal die northshore und eine der DH strecken


 

Respekt und schönen Dank für das Video !

Nicht nur fahrtechnisch ein Sahnestück, auch filmtechnisch Chapeau !!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. Oktober 2013)

jawohl, ey. nicht nur treten kann er, sondern auch flatdroppen.


----------



## Faron_Zlay (21. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön gefahren. Wenn man sich ein wenig bewegt, dann macht der Trail auch sehr viel Spaß 
Der Drop am Ende ist gut.


----------



## fiddel (22. Oktober 2013)

kann man da schon irgendwie räder mieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (22. Oktober 2013)

nein, aber in Braunlage oder Hahnenklee. Solltest nur sicher gehen, dass sie noch auf haben, wenn du erst im November fährst.


----------



## fiddel (22. Oktober 2013)

wenn dann kommendes wochenende... ist auch nicht für mich sondern für nen kollegen der das mal ausprobieren möchte. darf man die bikes dann eigentlich einfach aufladen und ggf. nach schulenberg oder st andreasberg mitnehmen?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (22. Oktober 2013)

So, ich war dann heute auch mal im Park!  Ich muss sagen ich war rund um zufriedenen! Zwar gibt es immer etwas zu meckern aber das ist nur noch Feintuning! 

 @MSB-X-Trail: Könnt ihr euch vorstellen noch einen Pumptrack/ Kinderstrecke irgendwo hinzustellen. Ich finde das soetwas noch im ganzen Harz fehlt. Und ich muss nicht mehr bis zum Geißkopf fahren.


----------



## BikeTiefling (22. Oktober 2013)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> @MSB-X-Trail: Könnt ihr euch vorstellen noch einen Pumptrack/ Kinderstrecke irgendwo hinzustellen. Ich finde das soetwas noch im ganzen Harz fehlt.



Gute Idee! +1


----------



## Martina H. (23. Oktober 2013)

... jaaaaa, ein richtig schöner Pumptrack - das wär was


----------



## Deleted 28330 (25. Oktober 2013)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch vorstellen noch einen Pumptrack/ Kinderstrecke irgendwo hinzustellen. Ich finde das soetwas noch im ganzen Harz fehlt. Und ich muss nicht mehr bis zum Geißkopf fahren.



du fährst wegen eines pumptracks nach geißkopf?


----------



## stephan- (25. Oktober 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> du fährst wegen eines pumptracks nach geißkopf?




Schön mit der DH Bude und 40% SAG ein paar Runden Pumptrack fahren.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (25. Oktober 2013)

Lesen Jungs!  Ich fahre zum Geißkopf um DH zu fahren. Aber mein Sohn kommt im Alter von 4 Jahren mit seinem 16 Zoll Rad nicht so recht mit der DH - Strecke klar! 
Zu viele Steine und Wurzeln etc, aber nen Pumptrack den konnte er schon mit 3 Jahren fahren.

Deshalb pro Pumptrack neben dem Lift oder oben bei der Berghütte.


----------



## schotti65 (27. Oktober 2013)

Und noch ein kurzes Feedback:

1-2 recht anstrengend, der 3 könnten ein paar schwierigere Elemente ganz gut tun.
Wir sind paar Mal die Kombi 3-2 gefahren, das war ganz spassig, erst Holz dann Drop. 
4-5 waren schön steil, so ähnlich wie Schulenberg, mit teilweise schön rutschigen Wurzeln.

Gesamt reicht erstmal ein Tag, wir hatten gegen 15 Uhr so ca. 12-13 Abfahrten und hatten genug. Es gibt ja auch kaum was, wo man mal rumprobieren muss. 
Alle Leute drumherum sind sehr freundlich.

Kindtauglich, um das am Rande zu erwähnen, sind die Strecken aktuell (leider) nicht. Zu anstrengend und/oder zu schwer.
Dafür - und nicht nur dafür - wär ein Pumptrack natürlich klasse. Oder gleich eine komplette Brechsandlinie...

Ich würd nochmal wiederkommen, allerdings eher im Zuge eines ganzen Harz-WEs, und würde hoffen, das vielleicht hier und da ein neues Gimmick dazu gekommen ist.
ZB eine Dropbatterie.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Oktober 2013)

Na ja ob nen bikepark kindegerecht sein muss sei dahingestellt... Die Gefahren sind ja doch nicht ohne... Übungsparcour ist gut aber da stehen erstmal andere Dinge im Vordergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (27. Oktober 2013)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Und noch ein kurzes Feedback:
> 
> 1-2 recht anstrengend, der 3 könnten ein paar schwierigere Elemente ganz gut tun.
> Wir sind paar Mal die Kombi 3-2 gefahren, das war ganz spassig, erst Holz dann Drop.
> ...



Dropbatterie gibts doch !?

An der Einfahrt zur DH 4 und 5


----------



## schotti65 (27. Oktober 2013)

_"Es gibt Dinnerjackets und Dinnerjackets. Und das ist ein Dinnerjacket." _Und das ist keine Dropbatterie.

PS: Und müssen muss natürlich gar nix, aber die Kindtauglichkeit interessiert mich und mindestens 1 weiteren und deshalb hab ichs erwähnt.


----------



## fuxy (27. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Skywalker_sz (27. Oktober 2013)

@xMARTINx: Ich denke man muss sich als Betreiber eines Parkes mittlerweile auch auf Familien einstellen. Es gibt mehr und mehr Familienväter / -mütter die ihr Hobby auch mit einem Familienurlaub oder Familientag kombinieren wollen. 

Ich finde z.B. den Geißkopf nicht schlecht, meine nichtbikende Frau kann oben auf der Hütte in der Sonne sitzen und lesen bzw mit dem unserem Kind auf der Kinderstrecke fahren oder die Sommerrodelbahn quälen.
Es gibt übrigens auch andere Parks die soetwas anbieten bzw auch dieses Jahr in Betrieb genommen haben.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Oktober 2013)

Da finde ich Winterberg ganz gut ,wo die Kids unten auf dem Übungs Parcours fahren können


----------



## Skywalker_sz (27. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt! Aber Winterberg ist mir persönlich zu voll!


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Oktober 2013)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Stimmt! Aber Winterberg ist mir persönlich zu voll!



Klar muss man ab und zu mal etwas länger stehn ,aber das mach ich gerne ,für die strecken


----------



## Tankist (27. Oktober 2013)

Mein Fazit:
Ich war letzte Woche an zwei Tagen in St. Andreasberg. Die Strecken 1 bis 3 recht gut gemeistert, 4 ging auch so. Bei 5 wie immer Schwierigkeiten mit engen Serpentinen gehabt. Die Strecken haben Bock auf mehr gemacht. Ich hoffe, da wird noch einiges dazu kommen. 1 bis 3 fuhren sich flowiger als z.B. die Strecken in Hahnenklee. Gefahren bin ich mit meinem übergewichtigem 16kg-Enduro, einen Downhill-Panzer braucht man auf den Linien nicht wirklich.


----------



## Straik (27. Oktober 2013)

Tankist schrieb:


> Mein Fazit:
> Ich war letzte Woche an zwei Tagen in St. Andreasberg. Die Strecken 1 bis 3 recht gut gemeistert, 4 ging auch so. Bei 5 wie immer Schwierigkeiten mit engen Serpentinen gehabt. Die Strecken haben Bock auf mehr gemacht. Ich hoffe, da wird noch einiges dazu kommen. 1 bis 3 fuhren sich flowiger als z.B. die Strecken in Hahnenklee. Gefahren bin ich mit meinem übergewichtigem 16kg-Enduro, einen Downhill-Panzer braucht man auf den Linien nicht wirklich.



Damit sich auch wirklich alle gemeldet haben, die heute dort waren:

Ich war mit einem 100 mm hardtail da und mehr braucht es nicht, um auf den strecken Spaß zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paskalle (28. Oktober 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Damit sich auch wirklich alle gemeldet haben, die heute dort waren:
> 
> Ich war mit einem 100 mm hardtail da und mehr braucht es nicht, um auf den strecken Spaß zu haben.



 Respekt ein Purist


----------



## bjoernsen (28. Oktober 2013)

Ein BigBike ist in dem Park momentan nicht nötig. 
Ich denke der Park passt ganz gut in die neue Lücke der Enduro /AM /Trailbikes rein. 
Der Bereich ist ja stark im kommen.


----------



## moRReSSey (28. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Klar muss man ab und zu mal etwas länger stehn ,aber das mach ich gerne ,für die strecken



was hab ich von den 'tollen' Strecken, wenn ich 45 Minuten am Lift stehen muss und nich fahren kann?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Oktober 2013)

Ihr solltet da nächstes Jahr den Lift so umrüsten dass da zwei Bikes pro Sessel dran passen, oder gleich den zweiten Lift anwerfen, sonst passiert das an Feiertagen & Co bei euch auch


----------



## moRReSSey (28. Oktober 2013)

in dem Fall soll der zweite Sessellift dann genauso genutzt werden können


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Oktober 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> was hab ich von den 'tollen' Strecken, wenn ich 45 Minuten am Lift stehen muss und nich fahren kann?



ich hab da noch nie so lange stehn müssen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (28. Oktober 2013)

mir ist das schon öfter mal passiert..


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Lift heut gelaufen bei dem Sturm?


----------



## moRReSSey (29. Oktober 2013)

das weiß ich nicht genau. sonntag war's ja auch schon sehr windig, da lief er


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Oktober 2013)

Wir werden es gleich sehen


----------



## mhedder (29. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Erkenntnisse wie lang der Park dieses Jahr noch geöffnet hat?
Ich hatte mal etwas vom 03.11. gelesen...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Erkenntnisse wie lang der Park dieses Jahr noch geöffnet hat?
> Ich hatte mal etwas vom 03.11. gelesen...
> 
> Gruß Marc



Ein Anruf dort und du wüsstest es sofort


----------



## mhedder (29. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Ein Anruf dort und du wüsstest es sofort



Na gut, überredet... 

Gerade dort angerufen. Der Park hat nocht bis zum 31.10. diesen Jahres (diese Woche Donnerstag) geöffnet.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Phil87 (29. Oktober 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Na gut, überredet...
> 
> Gerade dort angerufen. Der Park hat nocht bis zum 31.10. diesen Jahres (diese Woche Donnerstag) geöffnet.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Danke, dann spare ich mir das Anrufen 

Ich fahre nämlich mit nem Kumpel am Donnerstag von Ilmenau hin und da wollen wir schon wissen, ob auch noch offen ist. 
btw: Eine Person können wir auf dem Weg gerne noch aufgabeln. Bei Interesse einfach PN..


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Oktober 2013)

Konnte heut leider nur eine Abfahrt machen da meine Bremse gestreikt hat, bin die freeride ( glaub ich) runter, Strecke war cool, leider viel Laub das man stellenweise stecke kaum gesehen hat, an solchen Stellen war es auch eher wie quer in Wald fahren. Holzelemente waren gut gebaut. Meine Kumpels fanden den Park ganz cool die sind alle Strecken gefahren aber Enduro würde reichen, da waren sich söle einig


----------



## harbourmastah (31. Oktober 2013)

Wahnsinn,da kommen sogar die whistler veteranen ins schwärmen....derzeit wohl das non-plus am bikepark Himmel!!! 

Bitte hier in deutschland ähnlich bauen 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Just-the-Tip-Coast-Gravity-Park-2013.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (31. Oktober 2013)

bist du denn bekloppt? hier in norddeutschland werden flache, verblockte trails gefahren! mit sowas können wir hier nix anfangen!


----------



## stephan- (31. Oktober 2013)

Am liebsten mag ich ebene oder bergan verlaufende Steinfelder. 

Der Jumptrail, von dem die meisten Aufnahmen sind, ist schon ziemlich fett. Sowas würde hier glaube ich wenig frequentiert, da alles Doubles sind. Leider ist sowas ja, außer in Schulenberg, offenbar im Harz nicht möglich und auch nicht gewünscht.


----------



## fuxy (31. Oktober 2013)

Ultrakrasserscheiß


----------



## luxaltera (1. November 2013)

Immer wieder krass zu lesen das irgendeine Art der abfahrt nicht erwünscht sei nur weil es dem eigenen Geschmack nicht entspricht... Hauptsache alle haben ihren Spaß nur so wie ICH es verstehe... Das ist echt eine Engstirnigkeit die eigentlich ins Altersheim gehört...


----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2013)

Stimmt,aber noch lustiger ist wenn sich Leute über steile und technische Downhillsport aufregen...wer weis ob man den richtigen Sport sich ausgesucht hat


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (1. November 2013)

Da das Wetter doch kurz- und mittelfristig "nicht mehr viel hergibt", haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, unsere Betriebsruhe (verbunden mit den Vorbereitungen auf den kommenden Winter) am 01.11.2013 zu beginnen.
Wir möchten uns an dieser Stelle ganz explizit mal bei allen Besuchern unserer Anlage in diesen ersten Tagen der Betriebsaufnahme bedanken. Es kam viel (gute und gutgemeinte) Kritik, die wir versuchen werden in die kommende Saison soweit wie möglich einzuarbeiten. Stillstand soll und wird es bei uns nicht geben - versprochen!
_(Anmerkung in eigener Sache: liebe Betreiber anderer Bikeparks im Harz: konzentriert Euch vielleicht einfach mal auf Eure Belange, auf Eure eigenen Gäste und schickt nicht irgendwelche Leute vor, die uns mit "Emails mit schwachsinnigem Inhalt" von unserer Arbeit abhalten. Sorry, mußte mal gesagt werden ...)_
Wir würden uns freuen, uns in der kommenden Saison wieder hier am MSB zu sehen, mal schauen, was sich bis dahin so getan hat ;-)

In diesem Sine: "Ride on" und eine angenehme Winterpause!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (1. November 2013)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> _(Anmerkung in eigener Sache: liebe Betreiber anderer Bikeparks im Harz: konzentriert Euch vielleicht einfach mal auf Eure Belange, auf Eure eigenen Gäste und schickt nicht irgendwelche Leute vor, die uns mit "Emails mit schwachsinnigem Inhalt" von unserer Arbeit abhalten. Sorry, mußte mal gesagt werden ...)_



sollten die lieber stattdessen leute vorschicken, die den schwachsinnigen inhalt hier im forum verbreiten?


----------



## bksmooth (1. November 2013)

ich hoffe, dass das Ironie war... Sonst ist das die dümmste Frage, die ich seit langem gelesen habe


----------



## DH-OPA (1. November 2013)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Da das Wetter doch kurz- und mittelfristig "nicht mehr viel hergibt", haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, unsere Betriebsruhe (verbunden mit den Vorbereitungen auf den kommenden Winter) am 01.11.2013 zu beginnen.
> Wir möchten uns an dieser Stelle ganz explizit mal bei allen Besuchern unserer Anlage in diesen ersten Tagen der Betriebsaufnahme bedanken. Es kam viel (gute und gutgemeinte) Kritik, die wir versuchen werden in die kommende Saison soweit wie möglich einzuarbeiten. Stillstand soll und wird es bei uns nicht geben - versprochen!
> _(Anmerkung in eigener Sache: liebe Betreiber anderer Bikeparks im Harz: konzentriert Euch vielleicht einfach mal auf Eure Belange, auf Eure eigenen Gäste und schickt nicht irgendwelche Leute vor, die uns mit "Emails mit schwachsinnigem Inhalt" von unserer Arbeit abhalten. Sorry, mußte mal gesagt werden ...)_
> Wir würden uns freuen, uns in der kommenden Saison wieder hier am MSB zu sehen, mal schauen, was sich bis dahin so getan hat ;-)
> ...



...mal auf den Kalender geschaut? Heute ist der 01.11.2013! Es standen deshalb, außer mir, noch einige, ziemlich verärgerte Biker vor dem verschlossenen Lift! Vielen Dank für die umsonst gefahrenen 280km!
Fängt ja gut an!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (1. November 2013)

DH-OPA schrieb:


> ...mal auf den Kalender geschaut? Heute ist der 01.11.2013! Es standen deshalb, außer mir, noch einige, ziemlich verärgerte Biker vor dem verschlossenen Lift! Vielen Dank für die umsonst gefahrenen 280km!
> Fängt ja gut an!!



finde das ne Frechheit ..das sie so ne Info erst an dem tag posten ,wo sie eigentlich mit rechnen müssen ,das noch welche kommen ...so ne Info ,sollte wenn dann ein tag vorher gemacht werden ...also nich nur an den strecken arbeiten ,sondern auch an anderen Sachen ;-)


----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2013)

Jo bei dem Wetter und Winden die teilweise waren in den letzten Tagen ist es selbstverständlich den Park zu öffnen. Geeeeehts? Es ist der November!!!! Facelift man doch vorher mal und erkundigt sich nach der Lage oder?! 
Und umsonst seit ihr nicht Gefahren, gibt ja alternativen um die Ecke quasi


----------



## Tankist (2. November 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Jo bei dem Wetter und Winden die teilweise waren in den letzten Tagen ist es selbstverständlich den Park zu öffnen. Geeeeehts? Es ist der November!!!! Facelift man doch vorher mal und erkundigt sich nach der Lage oder?!
> Und umsonst seit ihr nicht Gefahren, gibt ja alternativen um die Ecke quasi


 
So sieht's aus. Bin mal im Sturm biken gewesen und habe da einen Windbruch erlebt. Das ist lebensgefährlich, wenn so ein Ast auf dich zukommt.


----------



## Faron_Zlay (2. November 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Na gut, überredet...
> 
> Gerade dort angerufen. Der Park hat nocht bis zum 31.10. diesen Jahres (diese Woche Donnerstag) geöffnet.
> 
> Gruß Marc




Wer lesen und telefonieren kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Ich fahre doch nicht im November in den Harz bei Sturm und wenn für nächste Woche schon Schnee angesagt ist, ohne vorher kurz durchzurufen !?


----------



## svnj (3. November 2013)

Faron_Zlay schrieb:


> Wer lesen und telefonieren kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> Ich fahre doch nicht im November in den Harz bei Sturm und wenn für nächste Woche schon Schnee angesagt ist, ohne vorher kurz durchzurufen !?



Ganz meine Meinung zumal die anderen parks auch schon geschlossen haben ausser schulenberg die heute das letzte mal offen haben


----------



## Baxter75 (3. November 2013)

svnj schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung zumal die anderen parks auch schon geschlossen haben ausser schulenberg die heute das letzte mal offen haben



wo stehten das,das schube heute für dieses Jahr das letzte mal auf hat ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (3. November 2013)

Och schade, ich dachte  es wär ein "All Year Riding Park" wie Thale


----------



## jps68 (3. November 2013)

Baxter: guckst Du auf Eurer HP dort steht "*Der Park hat bis Anfang November geöffnet!"

*Wat heißt das wohl??Deine Anspielungen und Meckerein gehn mir auf´n Sac...geh Fahrradfahren und reagiere Dich dort ab und nicht an Kommentaren bzw Bikern die hier konstruktiv Ihre Meinung austauschen möchten...sorry dafür, aber mußte ich mal loswerden..und nu weiter dissen bzw mecker ; )


----------



## svnj (3. November 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Och schade, ich dachte  es wär ein "All Year Riding Park" wie Thale



Der msb berg ist primär für den winterbetrieb gedacht


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2013)

jps68 schrieb:


> Baxter: guckst Du auf Eurer HP dort steht "*Der Park hat bis Anfang November geöffnet!"
> 
> *Wat heißt das wohl??Deine Anspielungen und Meckerein gehn mir auf´n Sac...geh Fahrradfahren und reagiere Dich dort ab und nicht an Kommentaren bzw Bikern die hier konstruktiv Ihre Meinung austauschen möchten...sorry dafür, aber mußte ich mal loswerden..und nu weiter dissen bzw mecker ; )



was willst du eigendlich von mir,ich meckere nich ,äussere mich nur zu einigen Sachen wie andere auch  ????hab ganz normal gefragt ,weil ich bei FB auf der Seite nix gefunden hab und ausser dem ..Warum Eurer HP ?????


----------



## Spezialdizer92 (6. November 2013)

Nabend  

Hier mal ein kleiner clip von mir 

http://youtu.be/J2Vnr5I2Du8


----------



## fuxy (6. November 2013)

VOD !!! ******* bin ich geil aufs fahren....durchhalten es geht vorbei...es geht vorbei ...nur noch 6 Monate.... verdammte Entzugserscheinungen...so ´n kalter Entzug ist nix


----------



## Tankist (7. November 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> VOD !!! ******* bin ich geil aufs fahren....durchhalten es geht vorbei...es geht vorbei ...nur noch 6 Monate.... verdammte Entzugserscheinungen...so ´n kalter Entzug ist nix


 
 Der eingestellte Liftbetrieb verhindert daß du auf dem Bike sitzt? Das will ich nicht glauben. Jetzt ist die beste Zeit zum CC-Singlespeeden, damit es nächste Saison Kraftausdauer hat.


----------



## outdoor (14. November 2013)

um für schulenberg klarheit zuschaffen: wir werden die kommenden wochen je nach wetterlage und nachfrage entscheiden, ob wir den park öffnen.

für das kommende wochenende:
-sonntag geht schon mal klar - open!
-samstag müsst ihr euch noch anmelden (fb oder schube-thread)

sorry wegen schube thema auf eurer seite!


----------



## outdoor (14. November 2013)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> _(Anmerkung in eigener Sache: liebe Betreiber anderer Bikeparks im Harz: konzentriert Euch vielleicht einfach mal auf Eure Belange, auf Eure eigenen Gäste und schickt nicht irgendwelche Leute vor, die uns mit "Emails mit schwachsinnigem Inhalt" von unserer Arbeit abhalten. Sorry, mußte mal gesagt werden ...)_



für schulenberg gilt: wir schicken niemanden irgendwo hin oder stacheln an irgendwas zu posten!!!!
und wir meckern auch nicht öffentlich über elemente anderer parks - auch wenn es sich um "dicke eier"-sprünge handelt......


----------



## fuxy (24. Dezember 2013)

Und wir hätten jetzt doch fahren können.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (24. Dezember 2013)

Hättest in schulenberg fahren können


----------



## fuxy (24. Dezember 2013)

Neee, Schulenberg mag ich nicht, auch wenns nur 15 min. von mir zu Hause weg ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Dezember 2013)

Wie kann man schulenberg nicht mögen???
Das einzig nervige ist der Schlepplift


----------



## fuxy (25. Dezember 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wie kann man schulenberg nicht mögen???
> Das einzig nervige ist der Schlepplift


Na genau das ist ja der Grund


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Dezember 2013)

so schlimm isser nun auch wieder nich ;-)


----------



## svnj (25. Dezember 2013)

ich mag den lift da auch nicht, aber wenn man fragt gibts auch idioten training, hab ich auch bekommen


----------



## Cyb (25. Dezember 2013)

Ein Kollege von mir meinte letztens in Schulenberg "Hier macht sogar das Lift fahren Spaß" ^^

Ich finds auch nicht wirklich schlimm, dauert keine fünf Minuten und ist mit ein klein wenig Übung echt kein problem.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (26. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend miteinander!
Aufgrund der milden Witterung haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, unsere Anlage am Wochenende 01./02.März 2014 erstmalig in diesem Jahr zu öffnen (9:00-16:30 Uhr). Noch fehlt das eine oder andere kleine "Detail", aber für die ersten Runden in diesem Jahr reicht es doch allemal.
Unterhalb der Woche wird dann - auch aufgrund von Bauarbeiten - wieder geschlossen sein, am darauffolgenden Wochenende sind wir wieder in Betrieb. Wie es dann / danach weitergeht, wird in Abhängigkeit von der Witterung entschieden - schauen wir also mal ...
Viel Spaß!


----------



## fuxy (26. Februar 2014)

Yeeeeessssssssss........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (27. Februar 2014)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Guten Abend miteinander!
> Aufgrund der milden Witterung haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, unsere Anlage am Wochenende 01./02.März 2014 erstmalig in diesem Jahr zu öffnen (9:00-16:30 Uhr). Noch fehlt das eine oder andere kleine "Detail", aber für die ersten Runden in diesem Jahr reicht es doch allemal.
> Unterhalb der Woche wird dann - auch aufgrund von Bauarbeiten - wieder geschlossen sein, am darauffolgenden Wochenende sind wir wieder in Betrieb. Wie es dann / danach weitergeht, wird in Abhängigkeit von der Witterung entschieden - schauen wir also mal ...
> Viel Spaß!



ist der neue Trail schon angelegt/fahrbar?


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (27. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend,

um gleich so ein wenig den "Wind aus Diskussionen" zu nehmen, folgende Info:

Derzeit sind wir noch am Bau der neuen Strecke 6 und der neuen Zubringerlinie 3, d.h. diese werden an den ersten Wochenenden noch nicht fertig sein. Wenn man bedenkt, dass bis vor kurzem noch Schnee im Wald und auf den Strecken lag (siehe dazu auch unser Bild auf unserer FB-Seite vom 11.02.2014 ...), war dies einfach nicht zu schaffen. Befahrbar sind auf jeden Fall die Strecken 1-5, so wie diese bereits im Herbst zur Verfügung standen.
Seid versichert, dass wir derzeit mit Hochdruck an den neuen Ergänzungen arbeiten, um diese nächstmöglich anbieten zu können!
So, nochmals Viel Spaß für die, die uns am Wochenende besuchen kommen - und lasst bitte die Gräten heile ;-) !


----------



## nullstein (4. März 2014)

Wie war es am WE?
Ist dieses WE definitiv wieder auf? Würd Sa gern vorbeikommen


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (5. März 2014)

Es war vom Gästeaufkommen her (noch) relativ ruhig am vergangenen Wochenende, lag vielleicht auch ein wenig an den noch recht frischen Temperaturen. Am kommenden Wochenende ist definitiv geöffnet (9:00-16:30 Uhr), das Wetter scheint dann auch sogar recht gut mitzuspielen (sonniger und trockener).


----------



## harbourmastah (17. März 2014)

kann jemand was zu den "neuen" DH strecken sagen!????


----------



## Jan89 (19. März 2014)

Kleines Fazit von heute:

hat trotz eher schlechtem Wetter viel Spass gemacht.
Das man als einziger einen Lift + Bikepark für sich hat wird mir bestimmt auch nicht so schnell nochmal passieren ;-)

Zu den einzelnen Linien ist eig. alles gesagt bin die neue auch ein paar mal gefahren ist zwischen 4 und 5 einzuordnen.
Untergrund war noch sehr weich heute aber das wird sich mit der Zeit noch einfahren. 
Liftpersonal sehr freundlich!!!

Sehr guter Park für Enduro-Bikes

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2014)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder da.  
Das Wetter war ja eher bescheiden... Regen und Kälte,  aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. 

Es hat sich ja auch Einiges seit dem letzten Jahr getan. Die Strecken und der gute Zustand haben mir gut gefallen.  Sie wurden teils optimiert und lassen sich dank der guten Beschilderung echt toll kombinieren (Trail 1/2/3).
Dann die neue Strecke 6...  Super!  Viel schneller zu fahren als 4 und 5 , weicher  Boden und zum Schluss wieder etwas steiler. Durch die Nässe waren 4 und 5 unten in den steilen Passagen sehr anspruchsvoll und nicht so einfach zu bewältigen. Somit  wurde die neue Strecke  heute mein Favorit. Auch weil man bei Regen voll laufen lassen konnte. 
Dann noch die nette Atmosphäre....  und der neue Waschplatz, der nach der ordentlichen Schlammpackung sehr gern von mir genutzt wurde. 

Freu mich schon auf meinen nächsten Besuch


----------



## fuxy (22. März 2014)

Jo, wir waren auch da, kann ich nur bestätigen. Weiter so


----------



## Resendisback (24. März 2014)

Wenn man soetwas mal endlich über Braunlage lesen könnte


----------



## littlewhity (24. März 2014)

Hey. Mal kurze frage:
Habt ihr morgen auf?


----------



## PhatBiker (24. März 2014)

Schau mal unter Öffnungszeiten . . . - http://matthias-schmidt-berg.de/index.php/main-xtrail


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (25. März 2014)

Hallo,
genau, wir haben - aufgrund des so kurzen Winters - schon jetzt täglich von 9:00-17:00 Uhr geöffnet. 
Es muss schon sehr extreme Witterung herrschen (Sintflut, Orkanböen, ...), damit wir - speziell mit dem Lift - nicht in Betrieb sein können  
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ripgid (25. März 2014)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> genau, wir haben - aufgrund des so kurzen Winters - schon jetzt täglich von 9:00-17:00 Uhr geöffnet.
> Es muss schon sehr extreme Witterung herrschen (Sintflut, Orkanböen, ...), damit wir - speziell mit dem Lift - nicht in Betrieb sein können
> Viel Spaß!



Und warum lief der Lift gestern nicht?


----------



## harbourmastah (25. März 2014)

pure trolling


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (25. März 2014)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Und warum lief der Lift gestern nicht?



Der Lift war am gestrigen Tag durchgängig in Betrieb. Falls mal gerade keiner "nach oben" fährt oder fahren will, erlauben wir uns auch, den Lift mal kurz abzuschalten (Sponsoring unseres Stromlieferanten tut ja nicht wirklich Not, gelle? )


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2014)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Und warum lief der Lift gestern nicht?



Haha, hast wieder gedacht die Webcam liefert dir ein Live Stream Video? Sind doch nur Fotos und die bewegen sich nun mal nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (26. März 2014)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Der Lift war am gestrigen Tag durchgängig in Betrieb. Falls mal gerade keiner "nach oben" fährt oder fahren will, erlauben wir uns auch, den Lift mal kurz abzuschalten (Sponsoring unseres Stromlieferanten tut ja nicht wirklich Not, gelle? )



ah okay.. bin nur zufällig vorbei gefahren und hab den Lift stehen sehen


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. März 2014)

Ich war heute mit 3 Kumpels das erste Mal im Park. Wir hatten eine Menge Spaß auf den Strecken 4,5 und 6.
Dazu noch nettes Personal am Lift und unten im Restaurant, super!
Wir kommen wieder!
Gibt es vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit eine schnelle Line mit ein paar Doubles zu bauen, aus Erde?


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (28. März 2014)

Schönen Guten Morgen ...
... und Danke für das positive Feedback!

Um die Frage zu beantworten: Ja, wir haben vor, in dieser Saison noch den einen oder anderen Sprung bzw. auch (springbaren) Table in die verschiedenen Strecken zu integrieren. Parallel beschäftigen wir uns gerade mit der Thematik einer ca. 300m langen (mit der Option zur späteren Verlängerung) "Jumpline", die einige - auch größere - Erdbauwerke enthalten soll. Allerdings sehen die Planungen dabei vor, dass die Erdaufschüttungen zwar in dieser Saison fertiggestellt werden sollen, dann aber über den Winter zwecks "Verhärtung/Setzung ruhen" sollen. Schauen wir mal ...
Des Weiteren, man sieht vor Ort ja auch schon die Rohbauten/Grundgerüste, wird die Zubringerlinie in Richtung Strecken 1,2 und 3 um eine parallele North-Shore-Linie erweitert, die so aufgebaut sein wird, dass man sich "stetig in die Höhe schraubt" (das Pflücken von Tannenzapfen während der Fahrt ist hier übrigens ausdrücklich verboten ) und den Einstieg in die benannten Strecken mit (gefühlt) weniger Pedalieren und einer höheren (End-)Geschwindigkeit erreichen kann.

So, einen schönen Restfreitag und Viel Spaß am Wochenende! Wetter wird gut: Ausnutzen!!!


----------



## GasMonkey (28. März 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, dass Ihr soviel umgesetzt habt und auch weitermacht! Ist nicht in allen Parks so selbstverständlich!

Werden kommenden Monat mit 4 Mann vorbeikommen!


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. März 2014)

Die neue 6 ist wirklich gut geworden, schnelles Geheize oben, und enges kurvengewusel unten! 
Hatte gestern mit dem Hardtail auf den Steilen Trails ne menge Spaß, die Seite darf gerne noch erweitert werden! Dann nehm ich nächstes Mal auch meinen DHler mit. 

Der Anlieger hinter der "Drop-Batterie" auf 4 und 5 könnte etwas Pflege abbekommen, besonders dort wo das rote Kies-Mineralgemisch endet sollte er etwas höher sein. Vermittelt mehr Sicherheit und vermindert dauerhaft die Bremswellen. Dann ließe sich das kurze Flache Stück auch mit mehr Schwung nehmen.


----------



## everywhere.local (28. März 2014)

habe gerade den Park auf FB wie folgt bewertet:

Nach unserem gestrigen Besuch (27.3.14) am MSB können wir auf einen tollen Tag zurückblicken. Da ich schon sehr viele Bikeparks besucht habe, kann ich natürlich einige Vergleiche ziehen. Ich muss sagen, was die Jungs (und Mädels) da in kurzer Zeit auf die Beine gestellt haben, ist klasse. Die Strecken sind gut durchdacht, nett designed und mit abwechslungsreichen Elementen versehen. Besonders herausragend sind die wirklich gut und sinnvoll gebauten zahlreichen Holzelemente (v.a. Walls). Positiv ist, dass es keine "Fallen" gibt, in die man leicht unachtsam hereinbrettert. Ich konnte sämtliche Elemente einfach fahren/springen - auch ohne sie mir vorher genau anzuschauen (wobei ich generell davon abraten würde, wenn man sich der Sache nicht sicher ist).
Beim nächsten Ausflug (und der kommt sicher bald) werde ich auch meine Freundin mitnehmen - sie fühlt sich doch sicher gut aufgehoben. Dort kann sie ihre Fahrtechnik verbessern ohne gleich auf Worldcupniveau überfordert zu werden. 

Es ist deutlich erkennbar, dass fortwährend am Park gebaut und erweitert wird. Das macht einen guten Eindruck. Das Personal ist freundlich und das Essen in der Sportlerklause (?!) schmeckt super - sehr nette Bedienung, Preise angemessen.

Was dem Park noch fehlt sind Sprünge. Ich würde einige Tables (soll auch für Anfänger zum überrollen geeignet sein) sehr begrüßen. Dazu müsste man vermutlich eine Menge Erde heranfahren. Die Stecken bieten an vielen Stellen Raum für solche Elemente und würden die schon gute Dichte an Obstacles auf ein selten erreichtes Niveau heben.

Ich bin gespannt, was noch kommt und kann schon jetzt jeder Fahrerin und jedem Fahrer einen Besuch ans Herz legen.


Ride On


----------



## everywhere.local (28. März 2014)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Der Anlieger hinter der "Drop-Batterie" auf 4 und 5 könnte etwas Pflege abbekommen, besonders dort wo das rote Kies-Mineralgemisch endet sollte er etwas höher sein. Vermittelt mehr Sicherheit und vermindert dauerhaft die Bremswellen. Dann ließe sich das kurze Flache Stück auch mit mehr Schwung nehmen.



glaube dir gern, dass du mitm ht dort etwas probleme hattest.
mitm demo bin ichs großzügig angefahren und konnte einfach durchbügeln. generell stimme ich dir aber zu


----------



## MatzeMD (28. März 2014)

wenn ich das so lese, ist die strecke auch für pure anfänger geeignet. mein big hit kennt ja nur kleine treppensets. bin ne kleine schiss buchse.


----------



## everywhere.local (28. März 2014)

es gibt mehrere stecken - mit unterschiedlichem schwierigkeitsgrad. mit nem bighit kannst alles fahren. wenn dir etwas zu verrückt erscheint, kannst du auch jedes hindernis umfahren. es gibt keine überraschungen und drops sind als solche beschildert.
das "kniffligste" sind steile abschnitte auf den downhill strecken mit kleinen, fahrbaren (!) absätzen. aber auch die sind weit von dem entfernt, was ich als "sehr technisch" bezeichnen würde

wenn du mal nen entspannten tag im bikepark verbringen willst und deine fahrtechnik verbessern und vertrauen zum bike gewinnen willst, ist das sicher n guter anlaufpunkt für dich. nimm dir noch jemanden mit, dann machts gleich nochmal viel mehr spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (30. März 2014)

Moin,

hier ein paar, zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr spektakuläre,  Szenen von gestern:






Holgi
​


----------



## William Foster (30. März 2014)

WTF? *scnr*


----------



## paskalle (30. März 2014)

... war am Freitag zum zweiten Mal da. Fast Mutterseelenallein ;-)

Die Jungs sind echt fleissig und wenn man bedenkt, dass aktuell die erste richtige Saison startet passiert dort sehr viel positives. Das ist echt klasse und ich finde als Anfänger sehr angenehm mit den Strecken 1-3 Passagen zu haben, die einem das Vergnügen "Bike Park" näher bringen ohne gleich zu verzweifeln.....

Also, immer schön weiter so.....

Preis Leistung der angrenzenden Sportlerklause finde ich eher Medium. Ne Curry/Pommes und nen normales Flaschenbier für nen 10er ist m.E. Touri lastig..... (aber wer den Monopol hat, hat ihn halt....)


----------



## LX101 (31. März 2014)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier ein paar, zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr spektakuläre,  Szenen von gestern:
> 
> ...




Ja, da haste recht ;-)


----------



## harbourmastah (31. März 2014)

:::GÄHN


----------



## Ripgid (31. März 2014)

pure trolling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (31. März 2014)

bleibt mal bitte sachlich.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (31. März 2014)

und diese epische musik...


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. März 2014)

Ist das die neue Line 7? Die mit der Leitplanke.
Krass lange Strecke!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2014)

Damit sollen sich die Rennradfahrer nicht ausgegrenzt werden!


----------



## LX101 (1. April 2014)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> bleibt mal bitte sachlich.



bisschen Spaß muss sein .


----------



## xMARTINx (1. April 2014)

Fahre morgen hin, mal sehen vielleicht nehm ich helmcam mit


----------



## harbourmastah (1. April 2014)

jo mach mal bitte video von den DH strecken bzw. der neuen!


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (1. April 2014)

Schönen Guten Morgen!
User "Constiful" hat hier auf der IBC-Seite schon ein ganz nettes Video unserer neuen Strecke 6 eingestellt. Einfach mal bei Videos nachschauen und unter >>Suchen<< den Begriff "MSB" eingeben ...
Da sieht man dann doch ein wenig mehr als auf dem ... sagen wir mal, naja  ... doch eher "vom Regisseur künstlerisch speziell interpretierten Filmchen" von Harzholgi


----------



## coma1976 (1. April 2014)

Gibt es bei euch denn schon Leihräder, oder ist das noch in der Planung?


----------



## everywhere.local (2. April 2014)

Stand letzte Woche: noch nicht aber bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (2. April 2014)

So wie es Aussieht wird das Thema Leihräder in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen abgeschlossen sein


----------



## xMARTINx (2. April 2014)

Wir waren gestern da, Zehnerkarte für 17 Euro und los geht's!
Wer Vormittag da ist sollte aber zum Tagesticket greifen, lag glaub bei 22 Euro.
Wartezeiten am Lift gab es nicht da keiner weiter da war.
Sind mir sie stecken 4,5 und 6 Gefahren und waren begeistert, die vier ist die schnellste, 5 und 6 sind nen bisschen technischer mit engeren Kurven. Die Strecken sind alle recht kurz aber dadurch das sie recht steil sind sehr angenehm von der Länge, Hindernisse sind gut gebaut  und es macht einfach nur Laune. Der lockere Boden ist perfekt und man kann nahezu ohne treten den größten Teil bewältigen, die engen abfallenden Kurven sind auch sehr gut fahrbar. Das einzige wo man aufpassen muss ist bei der Dropbatterie, wenn man da zu schnell ist fliegt man auch mal ins flat. 
Ein Steinfeld irgendwo wäre noch cool, aber hat nicht wirklich gefehlt. 
Videos verlinke ich nachher. 

Ansonsten mit das schönste momentan im Harz


----------



## moRReSSey (2. April 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern da, Zehnerkarte für 17 Euro und los geht's!
> Wer Vormittag da ist sollte aber zum Tagesticket greifen, lag glaub bei 22 Euro.
> Wartezeiten am Lift gab es nicht da keiner weiter da war.
> Sind mir sie stecken 4,5 und 6 Gefahren und waren begeistert, die vier ist die schnellste, 5 und 6 sind nen bisschen technischer mit engeren Kurven. Die Strecken sind alle recht kurz aber dadurch das sie recht steil sind sehr angenehm von der Länge, Hindernisse sind gut gebaut  und es macht einfach nur Laune. Der lockere Boden ist perfekt und man kann nahezu ohne treten den größten Teil bewältigen, die engen abfallenden Kurven sind auch sehr gut fahrbar. Das einzige wo man aufpassen muss ist bei der Dropbatterie, wenn man da zu schnell ist fliegt man auch mal ins flat.
> ...




Das freut uns zu hören


----------



## harbourmastah (2. April 2014)

danke für diese einschätzung Martin....das macht doch lust dort hinzufahren,wenn du das sagst!!


----------



## xMARTINx (2. April 2014)

Wie gesagt Videos kommen dann noch, macht wirklich Laune und ich mag natürlichen und lockeren Boden. 
Die Strecken links vom Lift bin ich allerdings nicht gefahren, die anderen waren zu spaßig

Achso, räder kann man kostenlos putzen, aber momentan ist die Strecke 100% trocken und sogar staubig


----------



## littlewhity (2. April 2014)

Will ja auch irgendwann mal hinfahren...
Ist aber scheiß weit weg :/

Und dann noch ohne auto


----------



## harbourmastah (2. April 2014)

....zum glück wohne ich am "Tor zum Harz" und jeder bikepark in und um den Harz sind in 20min-1std. erreicht....eines der gründe wieder in meine heimatstadt gezogen zu sein


----------



## littlewhity (2. April 2014)

Wo wohnste denn?
Ich glaub ich werd bald umziehen müssen


----------



## xMARTINx (2. April 2014)

sorry für die dreckige cam

strecke 4





strecke 5





strecke 6





hoffe die reihenfolge stimmt,gefilmt hat mein kumpel, weil der schneller ist als ich.
nächstes mal mit sauberer cam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (2. April 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Wo wohnste denn?
> Ich glaub ich werd bald umziehen müssen




Halberstadt  (H-town)

@Martin.....du bist als der im monster(ver)schnitt...gut zu wissen.....ich erkenne so richtig keinen unterschied zw. 5 und 6...sehen aber am spaßigsten aus


----------



## xMARTINx (2. April 2014)

Haha ja die Kombi hab ich mal von meiner Ex bekommen  und die hält. Stehe halt auf Grün 
Und saufen tue ich das Zeug auch noch gerne

Ja 5 und 6 sind recht änlich, die 6 nen bisschen steiler und enger. Die 4 ein wenig schneller


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. April 2014)

4 und 6 ist vertauscht.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. April 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> nächstes mal mit sauberer cam



und bitte bissel weiter nach vorn.


----------



## moRReSSey (2. April 2014)

@xMARTINx 4 und 6 hast du verwechselt, das erste Video ist die 6 und das letzte die 4  und der Holzanlieger relativ weit unten gehörte ursprünglich zur 4 und wird jetzt in beiden Strecken verwendet


----------



## xMARTINx (2. April 2014)

Ja passiert,  aber ist auch egal sind jedenfalls alle drei Strecken. 
Ja Cam wird nächstes mal au ordentlich ausgerichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Ritzel (2. April 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> ...
> Die Strecken links vom Lift bin ich allerdings nicht gefahren, die anderen waren zu spaßig
> ...


 ... Mir erging es ähnlich  : Die Strecken rechts vom Lift bin ich noch nicht gefahren, die 3 war zu spaßig


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2014)

Das hängt vermutlich auch damit zusammen welches Rad man dabei hat. Die Strecken 1-3, links vom Lift sind doch eher Tretlastig, da ist es mit nem DH-Bike teilweise eher beschwerlich, während die rechts eher steil sind, da ist eher DH-Revier. Aber, so ist für jeden was dabei. Alles prima!


----------



## LX101 (3. April 2014)

Ich war heute auch mal da! War super bei euch


----------



## morph027 (4. April 2014)

Bis morgen


----------



## morph027 (5. April 2014)

War Super! Da fahr ich gern durch Braunlage durch und zu euch!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. April 2014)

war mal wieder gut. bei dem ganzen schotter muss man aber aufpassen.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (5. April 2014)

Kurz zum Schotter: es war die letzte Zeit extrem trocken, deswegen findet die Bindung des Materials zum Boden noch nicht so gut statt. Da es in nächster Zeit (leider?) wieder nasser von oben werden wird, wird sich die "Schottersituation" verbessern.
Zusätzlich werden wir händisch nachhelfen ...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. April 2014)

das ist schon ok, das war nicht als kritik gemeint.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. April 2014)

Wirklich sehr nett gemacht alles! Linksrum ist halt oben was flach, aber da sieht man ja schon eine große Northshore wachsen. Die Holzanlieger/Wallrides haben mir sehr gut gefallen, besonders der unten in der 2. 

Hoffentlich schwemmt es übers Jahr nicht auf Rechtsrum (4,5,6) alle Wurzeln frei, das ist ja so lockerer Boden.
Im Moment ist es genau richtig!


----------



## gnss (6. April 2014)

Boden? Der Staub auf 456 verhielt sich heute fast wie eine Flüssigkeit. Es hat mir sehr gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (7. April 2014)

Moinsen,

wir waren gestern mit ein paar Leuten im Bikepark St. Andreasberg MSB-X Trail. Der Park ist ideal für Bikepark - Anfänger oder Schi55er, wie ich es bin. Leute die sich etwas mehr zutrauen, können natürlich auch deutlich schneller die Trails runter brettern und sich ordentlich ablegen. Die Drops sind ausreichend früh und gut ersichtlich ausgeschildert und im zweifelsfall umfahrbar. Ideal sind auch die Rampen am Trail 4 und 5. Man kann dort mit einer flachen Rampe beginnen und sich langsam steigern. Die weiterführenden Trails sind Geschmacksache. Sie haben noch einen naturbelassenen Charakter und die Anlieger sind nicht perfekt gebaut (nett ausgedrückt), bzw. nicht vorhanden (ehrlich ausgedrückt). Ich fand sie trotzdem ziemlich cool, weil technisch etwas schwieriger, andere hingegen fanden es doof. Geschmackssache halt. Die Holzelemente sorgen nur bei hoher Geschwindigkeit für einen Adrenalinkick, sie sind für Anfänger ausgelegt. Sprich keine Monsterdrops in 10 Meter Höhe, aber auch nicht so harmlos, dass es doch einige geschafft haben von den North-Shores runter zu fallen oder vorbei zu springen  
Ich fand die familiäre Atmosphäre und die unaufgeregten Biker äußerst angenehm. Wie ich finde, ein idealer Familienbikepark. Die HC - DH Fraktion ist hier nicht richtig aufgehoben, aber dafür ist der Park auch nicht gemacht. 

Munter bleiben...


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (8. April 2014)

Positive Nachricht für all diejenigen, denen bis jetzt noch der fahrbare Untersatz gefehlt hat:
Ab Samstag, 12.04.2014 steht ein Bikeverleih mit Servicestation direkt vor Ort zur Verfügung (die Räumlichkeiten befinden sich am OBEREN Sessellift!). Wir freuen uns, mit der Fa. Zweirad-Busche hierfür einen erfahrenen Partner gefunden zu haben! Reservierungen von Bikes, Nachfragen zu Preisen und Verfügbarkeiten bitte direkt an Fa. Busche stellen (www.zweirad-busche.de, Telefon 0157 - 8890 6197 (direkt Verleih)); weitere Infos folgen in Kürze auch auf unserer Homepage.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rick-Shafara (16. April 2014)

Ich finde nur eins irgendwie blöd und zwar den Kicker am Anfang, vor den Drops von 4,5&6. Also entweder weg damit oder nen Table draus machen oder irgendwie eine Landung dahin, einfach nur ins Flat finde ich etwas witzlos.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. April 2014)

Einfach wegdrücken, fand ich jetzt nicht störend


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. April 2014)

Mit bischen mehr Geschwindigkeit oder ziehen gehts auch in die Welle dahinter rein, dann gibts ne kleine Landung. Man könnte natürlich auch eine Tableline...


----------



## joe135 (20. April 2014)

Ich finde den Park in Andreasberg wirklich klasse! Ob Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittener, für wirklichen jeden ist dort etwas dabei! Die 1,2 & 3 sind super wenn man auf Single Trails steht und auch die Northshore-Elemente sind dank der durchgängigen Bauweise wirklich für jeden geeignet. Man kann einfach mal herumprobieren ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass sich nach dem nächsten Absprung eine riesige Lücke befindet. Auch die Downhillstrecken 4,5 & 6 machen viel Spaß!

Das Liftpersonal war sehr freundlich und es fühlt sich alles sehr familiär an. 

Heute war einiges los und der Betreiber hat dann kurzerhand mal seinen zweiten Sessellift in Betrieb genommen, sodass es KEINE(!) Wartezeit gab! So verbringt man nicht den halben Tag mit Anstehen (so wie in Braunlage) 

Ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. April 2014)

ich muss nach dem heutigen Tag ein Lob für die Streckenpflege aussprechen. Die geben sich wirklich Mühe. Die veränderte Streckenführung auf der 5 war übrigens eine gute idee.


----------



## jboe (21. April 2014)

Wir waren am Samstag mit unseren Tourern (Enduro Hardtails) da und sind vollauf begeistert. Selbst bei vorabendlichem Schneefall und dementsprechend viel Schlamm war Linie 6 machbar.
Ich persönlich (weiblich) habe nach dem ersten Versuch mein Rad an den Lift zu bekommen, das ganze meinem Mann überlassen. Der Lift ist recht schnell, wenn man es mit manch anderen vergleicht.
Das Personal ist sehr nett! Die Stecken sind sehr gepflegt und man merkt das Herzblut drinsteckt!
Wir kommen auf jeden Fall mal wieder und testen das ganze nochmal mit den DHLern.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. April 2014)

Ja da hast recht, zum einhängen ist der Lift nen bisschen schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (22. April 2014)

Hier mal was neues zum Thema Erweiterungen und Pflege:


----------



## fuxy (23. April 2014)

Der Wallride ist geil !!!
Die Achterbahn ist auch sehr schön, alles ist dort schön, jetzt nicht nachlassen !!!
In Zukunft werde ich wohl noch weniger Geld in Braunlage ausgeben  und öfters bei euch fahren


----------



## fuxy (23. April 2014)

Doppel Post..Ups


----------



## littlewhity (23. April 2014)

also, wenn sichs mal ergibt komm ich auch mal vorbei 
hab ja gehört, dass der Park sehr anfängerfreundlich ist.. stimmt das?
war noch nie im Park und will nicht unbedingt in nen falschen fahren 

ist aber halt recht sche*ße ohne Auto :/


----------



## moRReSSey (24. April 2014)

ja der Park ist sehr anfängerfreundlich  darauf wurde beim Bau besonders viel Wert gelegt

@fuxy es wird noch einiges kommen, worauf du dich freuen kannst.


----------



## littlewhity (24. April 2014)

na sowas liest man gern 
dann brauch ich halt - irgendwann - nur mal ne mitfahrgelegenheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2014)

Wenn du mal raushaust aus welcher Ecke du kommst wird sich da vielleicht auch mal was finden


----------



## littlewhity (24. April 2014)

Eisenach  
Also am arsch der welt


----------



## fuxy (24. April 2014)

Wenn du es mit dem Zug bis nach Goslar oder Bad Harzburg schaffst, kann ich dich mal mit hoch nehmen.


----------



## littlewhity (24. April 2014)

Ist das noch in Thüringen?


----------



## littlewhity (24. April 2014)

Naja.. mitm zug würde ich bis dahin (und zurück) 80€ zahlen...


----------



## MiketheBike2013 (25. April 2014)

Früher hat man für so eine Strecke das Rad genommen.
Alles in Niedersachsen.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (25. April 2014)

wat? coastal crew? da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## moRReSSey (26. April 2014)

bitte nich erwarten, dass da jetzt wer weiß wie große sprünge etc hinkommen...es soll nur ein wenig daran angelehnt sein.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. April 2014)

wenns flüssig wird, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## TG333 (5. Mai 2014)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> bitte nich erwarten, dass da jetzt wer weiß wie große sprünge etc hinkommen...es soll nur ein wenig daran angelehnt sein.



Aktuell gibt´s großen Beifall in Sachen Anfängerfreundlichkeit, vielleicht ist es doch mal an der Zeit größere Dinger anzusetzen. So viele Einsteiger, die nächste Saison als Fortgeschrittene wiederkommen, denkt mal an die!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (5. Mai 2014)

ich denke das hat man in andreasberg auch im hinterkopf


----------



## zweirad-busche (14. Mai 2014)

Bikeshop und Bikeverleih Freitag bis Sonntag von 9:30 bis 17:00 geöffnet.


----------



## stöber (20. Mai 2014)

Wir waren vor ein ein paar Wochen das erste mal in St. Andreasberg un ich muss sagen: Als Nicht-Könner bringt es echt Spaß!

Ein Punkt zur Optimierung wäre noch: Oben in dem "Starthaus" einen Plan hinhängen welche Strecke, welche ist (Einsteiger, Fortgeschritten etc.). Ich denk das würde Sinn machen.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. Mai 2014)

Von mir gibt es mal ein 'Daumen hoch' zum Park. Heute das erste mal dagewesen und wir waren nicht enttäuscht. Für die Strecken war mein FR-bike mit nicht zu langem Radstand die richtige Wahl. Ich denke, mit einem DHler mit um die 1,20 Radstand und Doppelbrücke wird's in den engen Kehren schon tricky. Deshalb auch mein Tipp: Enduro oder FR mitnehmen, langt völlig.


----------



## moRReSSey (26. Mai 2014)

stöber schrieb:


> Wir waren vor ein ein paar Wochen das erste mal in St. Andreasberg un ich muss sagen: Als Nicht-Könner bringt es echt Spaß!
> 
> Ein Punkt zur Optimierung wäre noch: Oben in dem "Starthaus" einen Plan hinhängen welche Strecke, welche ist (Einsteiger, Fortgeschritten etc.). Ich denk das würde Sinn machen.



dafür sind die verschiedenen farben der streckenbeschilderung da. genau wie bei skipisten -> blau=leicht, rot=mittel, schwarz=schwer


----------



## zweirad-busche (26. Mai 2014)

*Bikepark Bikes -Himmelfahrt- Info*

Bikeshop und Bikeverleih im MSB-X-Trail - Donnerstag bis Sonntag 9:30 - 17:00 geöffnet!


----------



## jaamaa (27. Mai 2014)

Moin,

@MSB
... wie lautet denn der Name der gastronomischen Lokalität neben dem Parkplatz? Haben die auch Frühstück oder Brunch auf der Karte?


----------



## moRReSSey (27. Mai 2014)

das ist die sportklause...ob's dort auch frühstück gibt, weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## bksmooth (27. Mai 2014)

http://www.sportklause-andreasberg.de/about.html

"Unsere Küche ist durchgehend für Sie da. Von Kleinigkeiten wie einem belegtem Brot, einer Suppe oder einem Salatteller, über Klassiker wie Braten und Rouladen und Wildgerichten bis zum beliebten Sportklause-Teller - für jeden Appetit ist etwas dabei."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (27. Mai 2014)

Danke...


----------



## PhatBiker (27. Mai 2014)

bksmooth schrieb:


> http://www.sportklause-andreasberg.de/about.html
> 
> "Unsere Küche ist durchgehend für Sie da. Von Kleinigkeiten wie einem belegtem Brot, einer Suppe oder einem Salatteller, über Klassiker wie Braten und Rouladen und Wildgerichten bis zum beliebten Sportklause-Teller - für jeden Appetit ist etwas dabei."



jetzt hab ich hunger . . . und schon ewig Lust dort zu Biken. Nur bisher keine gelegenheit gehabt hinzukommen.


----------



## Dirty_Scott (28. Mai 2014)

Servus..
ich wollte mit meiner Frau am Samstag den 31.05.2014 mal bei euch vorbeischauen..nun meine frage wie ist denn die wetter vorhersage bei euch??
vertraue dem ganzen app Mist nicht habe auch keine Lust 300km zu fahren und dann da im regen zu stehen...ihr wisst schön Wetter Fahrer 

Besten Dank schonmal für die info...

Gruß


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Mai 2014)

Aber dem Forenwetterfrosch vertraust du?    Warum nicht Experten fragen, zB den deutschen Wetterdienst. Der sagt Regen. http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b.../Region__4Tag/4Tag__Ost__node.html?__nnn=true

Aber 3 Tage im Voraus ist eh Sinnlos. Schau Sa früh rein.


----------



## tommi101 (28. Mai 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @MSB
> ... wie lautet denn der Name der gastronomischen Lokalität neben dem Parkplatz? Haben die auch Frühstück oder Brunch auf der Karte?



Oben im Ort (St.Andreasberg) gibt es ne kleine Bäckerei mit Stehcafe. Eckhaus mit kleinem Parkplatz, Name hab ich leider vergessen. Dort gibt es hammer leckere belegte Brötchen und natürlich Kaffee. Voll überzeugt hat mich auch die Kuchenauslage......so granatenmäßige Teilchen mit Marzipan und Wallnüssen gab es da, ein Grund mehr für mich bald mal wieder zum MSB zu fahren


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (28. Mai 2014)

Schönen Guten Morgen aus St. Andreasberg!

Kurz zum Wetter: Derzeit (d.h. heute) zieht noch eine recht große Regenfront durch, die aber zum Donnerstagmorgen erledigt sein sollte. Laut der dann herrschenden Wettervorhersage scheint sich das Wetter dann doch wesentlich zu bessern (zumindest trocken, von 30°C im Schatten sind wir aber noch weit entfernt ...). Guckst Du hier (s.u.) in die Wettervorschau von meteomedia ...

Das Cafe, das Ihr meint, ist die Bäckerei Scheunemann in der Ortsmitte (schräg gegenüber der Feuerwehr) ...

Also, damit wäre ja alles geklärt: Wetter gut, Futter gut ("Ohne Mampf kein Kampf") -> auf geht's!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSB-X-Trail (28. Mai 2014)

Hier noch das Wetterdiagramm ...


----------



## Dirty_Scott (28. Mai 2014)

Danke für die schnellen und guten antworten 

Dann steht ja dem Ausflug nix im Wege 

Grüße aus berlin


----------



## Dirty_Scott (29. Mai 2014)

Hey....nachdem es nun doch heute bei euch geregnet hat wie ist denn so die strecke???
Schlammschlacht?? 

Hoffe sie ist bist Samstag etwas trockener 

Gruß und danke für die Infos


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (29. Mai 2014)

Heut' war's schon etwas weich, aber bis Samstag sollte das Ganze doch merklich getrocknet sein ...


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Mai 2014)

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich auch mal wieder rum schauen um die Neuen Sachen zu Begutachten...


----------



## Spezialdizer92 (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusamm hier mal ein kleiner Clip von mir viel Spaß damit .


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juni 2014)

WOW... was für ein Tag heute! Bomben Wetter und allerfeinste Strecken!!! 
Der neue Zubringer ist klasse und spart Kraft, alle Anlieger waren einwandfrei... wie frisch gemacht und meine Lieblingsstrecke 4 entwickelt sich und wird, wie ich finde, immer schwieriger. Dazu trotz Bombenansturm Wartezeiten von höchstens... ... nein, es gab keine Wartezeiten! 
So macht das Spaß 

Bis bald


----------



## sundancer (9. Juni 2014)

Wir haben heute bei unserer Ankunft im Park den Rettungshubschrauber gesehen. Weiß jemand, was passiert ist?


----------



## dre (9. Juni 2014)

... ein Gast, kein Biker, hatte wohl extreme Hitzeprobleme (... so das Liftpersonal) und wurde, für meine Kenntnisse, sehr lange reanimiert. Unschöne Geschichte, zumal einige Touristen leider einmal mehr wirklich alle Kischees bedienten.


----------



## sundancer (9. Juni 2014)

Danke fuer die Info. An dieser Stelle gute Besserung an den unbekannten. Haben leider auch sehr viele gesehen, auch kleine Kinder, die ohne Kopfbedeckung teilweise ewig unten in der Sonne gesessen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSB-X-Trail (15. Juni 2014)

*"After-Work-Biking" im MSB-X-Trail!
*
Nach den guten Erfahrungen und positiven Kritiken des vergangenen Mittwochs haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, die Strecken (sowie den Lift) nun ab sofort *an jedem Mittwoch bis 20:00 Uhr zu öffnen*.
Dafür wird es ein spezielles Ticket (*"After-Work-Ticket", gültig ab 17:00 Uhr!*) geben, das Erwachsene für 13,- € und Kinder für 9,- € erwerben können. Inhaber einer Tageskarte des jeweiligen Tages / Mittwochs erhalten nochmals Sonderkonditionen: hier wird das After-Work-Ticket dann für Erwachsene für 10,- € bzw. für 7,- € für Kinder ausgegeben.

Viel Spaß bei einigen "gepflegten Runden bergab" außerhalb der üblichen Öffnungszeiten!


----------



## netsrac (16. Juni 2014)

"After-Work-Biking"

Superklasse! Wir sehen uns.


----------



## mhedder (16. Juni 2014)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> *"After-Work-Biking" im MSB-X-Trail!
> *
> Nach den guten Erfahrungen und positiven Kritiken des vergangenen Mittwochs haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, die Strecken (sowie den Lift) nun ab sofort *an jedem Mittwoch bis 20:00 Uhr zu öffnen*.
> Dafür wird es ein spezielles Ticket (*"After-Work-Ticket", gültig ab 17:00 Uhr!*) geben, das Erwachsene für 13,- € und Kinder für 9,- € erwerben können. Inhaber einer Tageskarte des jeweiligen Tages / Mittwochs erhalten nochmals Sonderkonditionen: hier wird das After-Work-Ticket dann für Erwachsene für 10,- € bzw. für 7,- € für Kinder ausgegeben.
> ...


Super Idee !!!

Kann man auch innerhalb dieser Zeit ganz normal mit Punktekarte fahren, oder bernötigt man zwingend ein "After-Work-Ticket"?

Gruß Marc


----------



## kon (16. Juni 2014)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> *"After-Work-Biking" im MSB-X-Trail!
> *
> Nach den guten Erfahrungen und positiven Kritiken des vergangenen Mittwochs haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, die Strecken (sowie den Lift) nun ab sofort *an jedem Mittwoch bis 20:00 Uhr zu öffnen*.
> Dafür wird es ein spezielles Ticket (*"After-Work-Ticket", gültig ab 17:00 Uhr!*) geben, das Erwachsene für 13,- € und Kinder für 9,- € erwerben können. Inhaber einer Tageskarte des jeweiligen Tages / Mittwochs erhalten nochmals Sonderkonditionen: hier wird das After-Work-Ticket dann für Erwachsene für 10,- € bzw. für 7,- € für Kinder ausgegeben.
> ...


----------



## jester81 (16. Juni 2014)

gibt es eigentlich vor Ort Schließfächer. ich wollte nächstes Wochenende mit nem Kumpel runter kommen. Der will Fliegenfischen und würde mich bei euch absetzen.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (16. Juni 2014)

_Kann man auch innerhalb dieser Zeit ganz normal mit Punktekarte fahren, oder benötigt man zwingend ein "After-Work-Ticket"?_

Die 10-Punkte-Karte wird während des "Abendbetriebes" nicht funktionieren. Wer eine solche Karte besitzt kann sie ja jederzeit später "abfahren" - nur halt nicht in der Abendzeit am Mittwoch. Bitte die Zeit mittwochs von 17:00 - 20:00 Uhr als "separate Veranstaltung" betrachten ...

Schließfächer haben wir keine. Man kann aber seine Sachen am Lift / im Liftgebäude von den Mitarbeitern deponieren lassen. Geht keiner ran und da liegen sie sicher ...


----------



## Freakrr (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo, unter Öffnungszeiten gibt es laut Homepage Einschränkungen bei "ungünstiger Witterung". Wie definiert sich ungünstig?
Am Samstag soll es ja z.B. recht kühl und regnerisch werden (Stand heute). Hättet Ihr da geöffnet?


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ungünstige Witterung heißt bei uns, dass es wirklich extremstes Wetter geben muss (Sturm, Hagel, starker Dauerregen, usw.), bis wir zumachen. Und davon sind wir am Wochenende ganz weit entfernt!

Generell können wir bei uns auch dann noch (liftseitig) fahren, wenn andere dies aufgrund des Wetters (speziell Wind) schon nicht mehr können. Bei denen ist dann sozusagen "der Wurm" drin ... oder vielleicht auch "ein Bock" ... ((Achtung, Wortspiele  ))


----------



## fuxy (19. Juni 2014)

Wortspiele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (19. Juni 2014)

Zu geil


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juni 2014)

Ihr habt es echt drauf und wisst wie ihr eure Kundschaft glücklich macht...  erst das AfterWorkBiken  und jetzt der Groupon Deal. 
KLASSE


----------



## hopsi7 (26. Juni 2014)

Waren gestern zum after-work. Wohl wegen des durchwachsenen Wetters (war aber o.k.) sind es ca. 6 Biker insgesamt gewesen. Trotzdem bis 20.00 Uhr geöffnet ohne wenn und aber.

Hat viel Spass gemacht, weiter so Jungs!

Sind schon gespannt, wann und wohin die shores auf dem Parkplatz verbaut werden.


----------



## bjoernsen (27. Juni 2014)

Das Angebot des After-work bis 20 Uhr ist eine super Idee. Wir waren letzte Woche da und es aber auch nur ca. 6 Leute. Trotz perfektem Wetter. Ich hoffe das Angebot bleibt bestehen, denn ich werde das öfter nutzen wollen. Weiter so..


----------



## r0ckZ0r (30. Juni 2014)

Samstag war mal wieder top, macht weiter so!


----------



## Bruellmuecke (3. Juli 2014)

Gestern Abend das erste Mal das "Abendbiken" in Andreasberg getestet:
TOP TOP TOP !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick-Shafara (6. Juli 2014)

Der neue Drop bei der 4&5 ist sehr fein. Hoffe es kommen noch mehr Strecken! Die 4,5,6 sind ja leider etwas kurz.


----------



## EL_Se (6. Juli 2014)

Ich war heute das erste mal in Sankt Andreasberg und muss sagen das ich echt begeistert bin von der Gestaltung der strecken. Die Strecken sind wirklich gut für Einsteiger geeignet. Mir persönlich reicht eigentlich die linke Seite vom Lift aus gesehen. Haben uns aber doch mal auf die andere Seite getraut und muss sagen das man auch davor keine angst haben muss. Ist echt alles fair gebaut und gut ausgeschildert. Haben auch noch den Vater von einem der streckenbauer getroffen. Hat uns einfach mal angequatscht und uns nach unserer Meinung gefragt, haben dann gleich mal unser lob ausgesprochen. Lift Preise gehen auch in Ordnung, Personal ist auch top. Bin sicherlich nicht das letzte mal da gewesen 

Weiter so......


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juli 2014)

Find eigentlich die Länge ganz gut, besser als solche Strecken wie in Braunlage die viel zu lang und flach sind( auch wenn sie Spaß machen) aber kurz und steil ist die schönere Alternative, das einzige was mir fehlt wäre noch nen Steinfeld


----------



## littlewhity (6. Juli 2014)

sobald ich wieder fahren darf komm ich sofort nach Sankt Andreasberg 
hatte es eigentlich demnächst geplant, allerdings kommt leider ne OP dazwischen


----------



## YZ-Rider (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe bis jetzt nur positives über den Park gelesen/ gehört und habe nun vor in den Sommerferien auf jeden Fall mal hinzufahren. wie sieht es mit einem Verleih aus? dass man Bikes leihen kann, ist mir bekannt, aber wie sieht es mit Protektoren aus? Ist es möglich, z.b. nur einzeln einen Fullface-Helm, Brustpanzer etc. zu leihen oder nur als "Komplettpaket"? Wenn ja, ist eine Reservierung bei Protektoren nötig? Mich würden auch die Preise diesbezüglich interessieren.

Ich hoffe die Frage wurde noch nicht zu häufig durchgekaut, aber ich habe zu dem Thema noch nichts gefunden ...

MfG


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (7. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit,

@YZ-Rider: anbei mal eine Übersicht, was es bei uns zu leihen gibt und was da man dafür bezahlen müsste. Reservieren ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, schadet aber letztlich auch nix. Solltet Ihr mit 50 Mann kommen, macht eine kurze Vorabmeldung wiederum dann durchaus doch Sinn ...  
Und ansonsten gilt natürlich wie immer: Falls noch Fragen offen sein sollten, jederzeit nachfragen ...


----------



## YZ-Rider (7. Juli 2014)

danke für die schnelle antwort. 

von 50 mann sind wir weit entfernt 

freue mich schon auf die ersten abfahrten.
mfg


----------



## Cyb (9. Juli 2014)

Wie schaut es aus Heute mit dem Feierabendbiken? Die Strecken stehen bestimmt noch unter Wasser oder? Wie ist es mit den Holzelementen, sind sie mit Draht bespannt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2014)

Für den Kreis Goslar ist eine Unwetterwarnung raus, könnte also passieren dass die mal wegen Gewitter den Betrieb einstellen müssen.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (9. Juli 2014)

Wir sind heut Abend in Betrieb ... 
Strecken zwar noch recht feucht (logisch, oder?), NorthShores problemlos befahrbar (das Maschengitter von Hasis Stall lässt grüssen) und Unwetter oder Gewitter is nicht zu erkennen (evtl. ein bissl Regen) ...

Also, auf gehts: is ja kein Kindergeburtstag, gell?  Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyb (10. Juli 2014)

Hat Spaß gemacht gestern Abend!
Wir sind zwar nur die Strecken 1-3 gefahren, da mein Kollege noch recht Jungfreudig ist was Biken angeht, aber es hat uns gefallen 
Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr hat sich auch alles flüssiger fahren lassen, Anlieger wurden sinnvoll platziert und der Drop auf Strecke zwei hat mir auch gut gefallen! Mehr solcher Drops (gern auch noch ein bissel größer) und ein paar größere Sprünge würden dem Park sicher auch gut stehen... man sollte natürlich auch alles umfahren können.
Am nächsten Mittwoch werde ich mal die DH Pisten unter die Räder nehmen, mal schauen was sich dort getan hat seit letztem Jahr!

Ride on


----------



## kalihalde (10. Juli 2014)

Wir waren letztens auch am MSB. Hat echt Laune gemacht. Wir werden wieder kommen. Eine Frage blieb aber leider offen.

Wer war eigentlich Matthias Schmidt?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Aufklärung.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## stöber (11. Juli 2014)

Mal eine Frage: Wir sind letzte Woche das erste ma rechts vom Lift gefahren um die 6 zu nehmen. Kann es sein das die irgendwie auf die 4 und 5 geht?! Also von den letzten Metern mal abgesehen!
Oder haben wir irgendwo einen Abzweig verpasst?


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. Juli 2014)

Die ersten Meter bis kurz vor den drops gehts gemeinsam. Vor den  Drops gehts links ab und Ende hin kommt man wieder auf die 4 und 5.


----------



## dermute (14. Juli 2014)

Am Samstag war ich das erste Mal bei euch und auch überhaupt in einem Bikepark.

Ich hab mich nur auf Strecke 1 und 2 vergnügt, aber hatte da schon sehr viel Spaß! Ihr habt echt ein tolles Gelände aufgebaut


----------



## dre (20. Juli 2014)

Moin,
ich war heute bei euch. um mich mal wieder etwas auszutoben, bevor es morgen wieder in diese Büroeinerleinquarkmurkspaste geht. Auf den Strecken 4 - 6 würde ich mir anfänglich eine etwas bessere Ausschilderung wünschen. Leider bin ich mit einem derben Geschwindigkeitsüberschuß nicht auf der 6 sondern auf der 4 "gelandet". Irgendwie fehlte mir da ein Schild. Kann ich aber auch übersehen haben. Jedenfalls ging mir irgendwann der Trail aus und ich landete im Unterholz.

Trotzdem hat es wieder einmal sehr viel Spaß bei euch gemacht. Weiter so! Gern auch noch mit 1 oder 2 Kniffen auf der 3.

Bis bald......


----------



## YZ-Rider (30. Juli 2014)

Gute Abend,

wie siehts denn bei euch in St. Andreasberg streckentechnisch nach dem vielen Regen aus? Habe in den Nachrichten gehört, dass es im Harz ordentlich Niederschlag gegeben haben soll. Habe vor, am Samstag vorbeizukommen... Werden alle Strecken fahrbar bzw. angenehm befahrbar sein, ohne eine einzige riesige Schlammschlacht zu erleben, angenommen das Schlechtwetter endet jetzt, wie angekündigt? 

mfg


----------



## xMARTINx (30. Juli 2014)

Samstag war nahezu komplett trocken, nur zwei Pfützen die Nachmittag aber fast weg waren, der Berg steckt Regen ganz gut weg


----------



## YZ-Rider (30. Juli 2014)

Das hört sich gut an, aber ich denke der Regen in den letzten Tagen war deutlich stärker als in der letzten Woche vor dem Wochenende.
Aber wenn der Berg Regen gut wegsteckt und sich die Pfützenbildung bzw die Schlammlöcher in Grenzen halten, steht dem Bikewochenende hoffentlich nichts im Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. Juli 2014)

Wird doch Ende der Woche besser das Wetter da brauchst glsub ich dir keine sorgen zu machen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. Juli 2014)

Wir waren heute zum Feierabendbetrieb da. Große Pfützen gab es selbst heute nur vereinzelt.


----------



## YZ-Rider (31. Juli 2014)

das klingt doch sehr gut


----------



## Henges (1. August 2014)

War heute vor ort. Strecken waren gut zu fahren, hier und da ist ein kleine Feuchte stelle. Aber Pfützen gibt es keine.


----------



## Spezialdizer92 (11. August 2014)

Da ist er mein 3# neuer Clip die Räder bleiben nicht stehen ! ✌
 Viel Spaß bei uns ride on ..


----------



## Mantasy (11. August 2014)

Top, es fehlt in der einen Pfütze ne Drainage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialdizer92 (11. August 2014)

Schon erledigt


----------



## YZ-Rider (13. August 2014)

da ich bisher nur am wochenende da war, würde mich mal interessieren, ob man ich auch unter der woche bikes und protektoren ausleihen kann? denn man liest in den beschreibungen immer, dass der shop nur am wochenende geöffnet hat.
mfg


----------



## Mantasy (13. August 2014)

zur not kannst du 15Min nach Braunlage fahren. Der Shop hat afaik immer auf


----------



## YZ-Rider (13. August 2014)

Das wäre bei uns Schülern eher schwierig, da wir immer morgens im park rausgeschmissen und abends wieder eingesammelt werden. Ist vlt. der shop nicht mit dem verleih gleichzusetzten oder kann man sich wirklich nur am wochenende sachen ausleihen?


----------



## Mantasy (13. August 2014)

wenn schon das wort immer fällt, dann vielleicht mal selber kaufen wird auf die Dauer billiger ;-)


----------



## YZ-Rider (13. August 2014)

ja immer war vlt die falsche wahl. immer wenn wir in einen park fahren, was eher selten ist (3-4 mal im jahr). das meiste besitze ich ja auch selber, wie bike, helm, knieprotektoren. wollen in den ferien noch einmal unter der woche nach st. andreasberg kommen und da man sich mit safety-jacke einfach sicherer fühlt und ich noch keine besitze, interessiert mich, ob der verleih auch unter der woche auf hat.


----------



## moRReSSey (13. August 2014)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> ... wollen in den ferien noch einmal unter der woche nach st. andreasberg kommen und da man sich mit safety-jacke einfach sicherer fühlt und ich noch keine besitze, interessiert mich, ob der verleih auch unter der woche auf hat.



Dann ruf doch dort einfach mal an


----------



## mhedder (13. August 2014)

Ich würde einfach mal bei Zweirad Busche anrufen und nachfragen, ob es nicht möglich ist das benötigte Material an der Kasse für Euch zu hinterlegen. 
Das Telefon ist auch in der heutigen Zeit noch oftmals das schnellste und effektivste Kommunikationsmittel...

Gruß Marc


----------



## YZ-Rider (13. August 2014)

ja, das kann ich dann natürlich auch machen. da wir aber erst in 3 wochen fahren, wollte ich da noch nicht anrufen und habe hier erstmal interessehalber gefragt.


----------



## Spezialdizer92 (13. August 2014)

Hallo, es ist auch in der Woche möglich was zu leihen bei Busche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSB-X-Trail (13. August 2014)

Der Fahrradverleih kann Material an 7 Tagen die Woche anbieten. Bei Bedarf einfach auch unter der mobilen Nummer (0157-88906197) des Verleihs anrufen, dann kann man ggfs. auch im Vorfeld schon "seinen Bedarf anmelden" ...
Viel Spaß!


----------



## sundancer (17. August 2014)

Moin zusammen. 
Habe vor am Sonntag den 31.8.2014 in den Bikepark Sankt Andreasberg zu fahren. Gutes Wetter (kein Wasser von oben) ist Voraussetzung. Wer hat Lust, mitzukommen?

Bei rechtzeitiger Abstimmung kann ich zwischen Uetze und Sankt Andreasberg auch noch jemanden mitnehmen.


----------



## Henges (1. September 2014)

Kennt einer die aktuellen Streckenverhältnisse? Wollte morgen mit einem Kumpel vorbei schauen.


----------



## Hike_O (3. September 2014)

Also letztes Wochenende waren die Streckenverhältnisse noch top!
Überwiegend trocken mit ein paar Schlammpfützen auf den Trails.
Viel wird sich da sicherlich nicht verändert haben.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Henges (3. September 2014)

War gestern da. 12 grad, immer mal wieder niesel.
1-3 ging vom matsch Eigentlich nur kleine Pfützen. 6 war ordentlich matschig.


----------



## YZ-Rider (3. September 2014)

ich war heute da. alles top, wenn man vereinzelt mit ein paar pfützen und matschlöchern (gerade auf 4,5 und 6) leben kann.


----------



## kon (4. September 2014)

Heute hat jemand am Wallride ne ganze Weile Fotos geschossen. War das jemand hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## Ronja (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, MSB-X-Trail, ist der Lift am 3.10. in Betrieb?  Danke!


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Ronja (und alle anderen Interessierten),
na klar, wir sind noch bis zum 09.11.2014 (und damit auch am 03.10.) täglich von 9:30-17:00 Uhr in Betrieb! Ohne Ruhetag, ohne Mittagspause und ohne Einschränkungen ...
Viel Spaß und allen "Zweiradversessenen" einen schönen Feiertag und ein ebenso schönes Wochenende! (Wetter spielt mit! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialdizer92 (1. November 2014)

Jetzt auf YouTube ansehen: MSB X Trail (Saisonende) - MSB X Trail (Saisonende): 




Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mantasy (1. November 2014)

ist denn morgen noch offen?


----------



## xMARTINx (1. November 2014)

Bis nächstes we 


Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!


----------



## jps68 (1. November 2014)

Hallo MSB-X-Trail Riders

der Park hat noch einschließlich bis zum 9.11.14 geöffnet, also nutzt es aus...und freut euch auf 2015 schonmal 

Schönes Video Spezialdizer92...mehr davon

Greets Jörg


----------



## nullstein (2. November 2014)

Wir waren gestern bei perfektem Wetter da. Ein genialer Tag. Sonne, warm, erstaunlich leer und Mordsspaß.
Ich freu mich auf die nächste Saison.

Was ich mir für die nächste Saison wünsche:
1) kleine Werkzeugstation oben am Lift
2) einen höheren Drop an der Batterie
3) eine geshapte Anlieger-Table-Double-Baller Strecke 

Ich komm aber so oder so wieder


----------



## jedy (4. November 2014)

ich hätte noch was:

gescheites essen in der "sportler klause"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBike2013 (4. November 2014)

@nullstein
Also mit Inbus Hammer Zange Kabelbinder  konnte mir das Personal auch oben immer aushelfen.


----------



## knoerrli (5. November 2014)

Wenn ich in einen bike-park fahre habe ich immer Werkzeug, Flickzeug, Schlauch ja sogar einen Ersatzreifen dabei.
Gelegentlich auch Ersatzbremsbeläge weil ich das alles schon gebraucht habe. Und da sollte man sich nicht auf die Ausstattung vor Ort verlassen. 
Aber ein wenig Werkzeug vor Ort schadet sicher nicht.


----------



## Baxter75 (5. November 2014)

Sorry aber wer in diesem sport, selbst kein Werkzeug dabei hat, is selber schuld. ..da kann man nicht verlangen, das die unbedingt Werkzeug da haben müssen  ;-)


----------



## jedy (5. November 2014)

wo steht geschrieben, dass @nullstein kein werkzeug dabei hatte? ganz im gegenteil hatten alles dabei.

der wunsch nach einer mini-werkzeugstation ist trotzdem legitim. gibts beim skifahren ja auch. ebenso in anderen "bikeparks". siehe sportcenter rabenberg.


----------



## Baxter75 (5. November 2014)

Ihr dürft alle nich vergessen. .das der Park noch im Aufbau is und man nicht jedem sofort gerecht werden kann, sei es was das Werkzeug angeht oder die Strecken ect. .....


----------



## jedy (5. November 2014)

no pain, no change ....


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (5. November 2014)

Morgen Männer,

laßt uns doch diese Diskussion hier mal ganz gepflegt unterbrechen und - noch besser - beenden:
Wir haben hier in der Anlage alles notwendige Werkzeug, was gerade gebraucht wird. Zum einen stehen im Bikeshop an der Talstation des oberen Sessellifts alle "spezielleren" Werkzeuge und auch Ersatzteile zur Verfügung, an der Talstation des unteren Lifts gibt es neben den "Standardwerkzeugen" auch diverse Dinge, mit denen wir Euch aus- und weiterhelfen (können): Kabelbinder, Klebeband, Schellen, ...
Eines ist bei dem Ganzen immer ganz praktisch und hilfreich: Nutzt Euren Mund und fragt uns. Noch können wir leider (oder zum Glück ) keine Gedanken lesen ...

Alle anderen Gedanken (und Wünsche und Verbesserungsvorschläge und und und ) zu unserer Anlage lesen wir hier sehr wohl auch mit und werden versuchen, diese best- und nächstmöglich umzusetzen ...


----------



## luxaltera (5. November 2014)

finds seltsam das leute so allergisch auf nett geäusserte vorschläge reagieren... darf man denn wirklich nicht mal im besten gedanken kritik äussern ohne sofort den zeigefinger zu bekommen? manche leute können echt nur konflikt verursachen. entspannung pur...


----------



## nullstein (5. November 2014)

@Baxter75:
Erstmal bitte etwas entspannter und höflicher. Wie @jedy bereits erwähnte, hab ich immer Werkzeug, Schlauch und Co dabei. Und ich habe auch nicht verlangt, dass oben am Lift Werkzeug vorhanden sein soll. Ich habe lediglich einen Vorschlag/Wunsch geäußert. Oben einen Satz Inbus hinzulegen, könnte manchmal einfach hilfreich sein. Manchmal bemerkt man den Defekt evtl erst oben.
@MSB-X-Trail:
Ich weiß, wo ich bei euch das Werkzeug finde. Ich wollte lediglich einen kleinen konstruktiven Vorschlag machen. Am letzten WE hätte ich mich über einen Inbus oben am Lift gefreut.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. November 2014)

Überall können die Jungs auch kein Werkzeug haben. Gibt's in vielen anderen Parks auch nicht, mein Rad hol ich ausm Auto und da kommts normal ohne das ich Schrauben musste am Ende des Tages wieder rein. Und wenn unten in der Talstation Werkzeug ist für den Notfall reicht das doch. 
Dafür das die Räder funktionieren ist man selbst verantwortlich. Die Jungs haben uns schon gescheite Strecken gebaut.

@MSB-X-Trail

Was ist für nächstes Jahr bei euch geplant?


Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (5. November 2014)

Es war doch nur ein Vorschlag...


----------



## xMARTINx (5. November 2014)

Ist doch richtig aber es gibt ja doch Werkzeug 


Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. November 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> . Die Jungs haben uns schon gescheite Strecken gebaut.



So sieht's aus, ich bin auch immer gerne dort.


----------



## jps68 (5. November 2014)

Hallo MSB Gemeinde,
ersteinmal Danke für die positiven Meinungen zum Park und den darin befindlichen Strecken. Schön das sie gut ankommen und Ihr Euch dort wohlfühlt.
Eure Wünsche, Vorschläge und Anregungen werden mit offenen Ohren und Augen vernommen, wir versuchen diese auch umzusetzen (sofern es möglich ist), um Euch zufriedener zu machen. Aber manchmal dauert es einfach seine Zeit und muß ja auch Finanziert werden, wir bemühen uns und arbeiten daran, das immer etwas passiert im MSB. Ideen sind noch genug vorhanden. Das Grundgerüst steht jetzt, gebt uns etwas Zeit an den weiteren Ideen zu arbeiten, bzw sie umzusetzen.
Thema Werkzeug im Park: wenn dieses jetzt an einem Inbussatz in der Bergstation hängt, denken wir bestimmt darüber nach, aber wenn es dann bei einem Workstand incl MucOff Girl weitergeht, sorry da passen wir dann doch und sagen für alles können wir nicht aufkommen.
Da ist dann doch wieder jeder sich selbst überlassen und sollte es sich selbst besorgen, auf ein laufendes Bike bezogen.

Genießt die WE noch bis zum Saisonende...incl funktionierenden Bikes ; ) und freut Euch auf 2015


----------



## hopsi7 (6. November 2014)

auch von  mir ein dankeschön an euch für die saison, war ca. 10 mal vor ort. schön ist vor allem, dass die strecken sehr gepflegt sind und immer kleine verbesserungen erfolgen, zuletzt die verbreiterungen einiger shores, weiter so.
als (gut gemeinte) kritik fände ich es schön, wenn das stück am ende von 4,5,6, nach dem kleinen (schönen) wallride-shore bis zum ausgang des waldes verändert werden könnte, vor allem bei nässe finde ich es dort nicht optimal.
wünschen würde ich mir ein paar mehr sprünge auf dem niveau - oder auch etwas darunter - des grossen shores, zb. eine drop-batterie auf der grossen wiese (ende 1-3), auch die schon gebauten shores auf dem parkplatz sollten mit rein.
könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass bei einem bautag viele willige helferlein kommen, falls das gewollt ist, siehe braunlage.
also weiter so und gute besserung an jörg (hatten uns mal zufällig im lift getroffen).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. November 2014)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung um den Wunsch etwas Werkzeug oben an der Station zu haben auch nicht. Für mich ist ein kleines Werkzeug oben äußerst sinnvoll. Warum?
Ja, ich nehme auch immer Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mit, die liegen aber im Auto. UNTEN. Natürlich kann man sagen "Musst halt dein Bike unten überprüfen". Aber der Teufel ist nunmal ein Eichhörnchen und meistens merkt man den losen Steuersatz, die wackelnde Bremse den zu hoch eingestellten Sattel etc.pp. eben doch erst wenn oben los will. Und dann ein paar Inbusschlüssel zu haben um nicht damit erstmal wieder runter zu müssen wären halte eine feine Sache.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (6. November 2014)

Morgen miteinander,
schön, dass über die Anlage an sich gesprochen und diskutiert wird. "Kundenfeedback" ist für uns wichtig - schließlich haben wir die Anlage nicht für uns, sondern für Euch gebaut.
Wir werden einiges umsetzen und eine kleine "Werkzeugsammlung oben am Berg" (Imbus, Schlitz- und Kreuzschraubenzieher, Maul-/Ringschlüssel und auch an einem Satz Torx-Schraubendreher wird's nicht scheitern) wird dabei das geringste Problem sein ...
In diesem Sinne allen "Freunden des MSB-X-Trails", auch wenn wir ja noch 3,5 Tage Betrieb haben, schon jetzt eine gute bikefreie Zeit!

@jps68 : toll, und was mache ich jetzt mit der MucOff-Blondine? Gerade frisch eingestellt ....


----------



## svnj (6. November 2014)

ich wünsche mit lediglich ne bürste am bikewash, aber nur weil ich zu vergessliche bin eine einzupacken ;-), freu mich schon auf nächstes jahr, bzw. den winter, der MSB ist nämlich zum snowboarden auch sehr gut


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2014)

Der bikewash ist immerhin kostenlos... Braunlage kostet das 1 Euro 


Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NattyJan (6. November 2014)

Super Park! Super Leute! Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## jps68 (6. November 2014)

hopsi7 schrieb:


> also weiter so und gute besserung an jörg (hatten uns mal zufällig im lift getroffen).



Danke hopsi...hoffe auch das das wieder wird 


@jps68 : toll, und was mache ich jetzt mit der MucOff-Blondine? Gerade frisch eingestellt .... [/QUOTE]

...behalten....


----------



## fuxy (6. November 2014)

.....naaa tolll.....kein leicht bekleidetes MucOff Girl......


----------



## luxaltera (6. November 2014)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der bikewash ist immerhin kostenlos... Braunlage kostet das 1 Euro
> 
> 
> Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!



Sachma gibts dich hier nur um gutgemeinte Verbesserungsvorschläge abzuschießen? Hast du nix besseres zu tun? Nervt wie die Sau!


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2014)

Ne aber man kanns auch mit  Forderungen einfach übertreiben. Der Park ist neu und ihr verlangt Sachen die es in anderen Parks seit Jahren nicht gibt. Ihr bekommt kostenloses Räder waschen, reicht nicht, ihr braucht noch Bürsten. 
Macht einfach die Augen auf, der Park bzw Betreiber macht alles richtig und das meiste besser als die anderen Parks im Harz! Seid dankbar für so viel Arbeit die dort jeden Tag reinfliesst!

Und das schlimmste ist hier zu schreiben das Werkzeug von wäre aber wenn man vor Ort mal den Mund aufgemacht hätte dann wäre einem sofort geholfen worden...

Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!


----------



## jaamaa (6. November 2014)

Ich fahre eigentlich immer nur zum Biken in den Park.  Hab zwar immer meinen halben Werkzeugkeller im Auto,  aber brauch ich fast nie. Und gewaschen wird zu Hause. Komme doch nicht mit nem sauberen Bike  zurück....  was soll denn meine Frau denken  

Ansonsten, wo ich grad dabei bin...  Liebes MSB Team,  ihr habt mich letztes und dieses Jahr  bei meinen Besuchen echt glücklich gemacht. Alles total stimmig... man mag gar nicht mehr woanders hin fahren. Weiter so 

Kein Muss, aber vielleicht doch irgendwann umsetzbar... 

-eine Drop Batterie,  so richtig zum rantasten 
-ein Steinfeld auf der 4,5 oder 6...  schön tricky
-ein richtig fetter Wallride ,  genauso gut gebaut wie der jetzige...  den man immer schneller angeht, nur wird der Wald dahinter langsam zu eng
-eine flowige Strecke nur mit Anliegern oder verschiedenen kleinen Obstacles wie Tables, Rollern und kleinen Jumps 

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (6. November 2014)

paradox ...


----------



## jaamaa (6. November 2014)

jedy schrieb:


> paradox ...


Was?


----------



## dre (6. November 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...
> Kein Muss, aber vielleicht doch irgendwann umsetzbar...
> 
> -eine Drop Batterie,  so richtig zum rantasten
> ...



100%


----------



## jedy (6. November 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was?



dass manche wünsche - seien sie auch noch so freundlich vorgetragen hier von user xMartinx zerrissen werden und dann der gleiche user deinen letzten post, in dem du gleich vier verbesserungswünsche auf einmal vorträgst, liked ... 

hey, bevor du mit solchen wünschen hier ankommst:


> Macht einfach die Augen auf, der Park bzw Betreiber macht alles richtig und das meiste besser als die anderen Parks im Harz! Seid dankbar für so viel Arbeit die dort jeden Tag reinfliesst!



das wollte ich noch loswerden  bin dann jetzt raus aus dieser sinnlosen diskussion!

@MSB-X-Trail : Weiter so!


----------



## jaamaa (6. November 2014)

Was hast du denn für Probleme?!  Vielleicht solltest du morgen alles noch mal in Ruhe durchlesen, sortieren und dann dein wirres Gesabbel hier überdenken.

Ausserdem ist bald Weihnachten, da darf man ja wohl Wünsche äußern


----------



## bjoernsen (7. November 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> -eine Drop Batterie,  so richtig zum rantasten
> -ein Steinfeld auf der 4,5 oder 6...  schön tricky
> -ein richtig fetter Wallride ,  genauso gut gebaut wie der jetzige...  den man immer schneller angeht, nur wird der Wald dahinter langsam zu eng
> -eine flowige Strecke nur mit Anliegern oder verschiedenen kleinen Obstacles wie Tables, Rollern und kleinen Jumps



- die Anlieger auf der 6 im unteren Steilstück könnten gerne noch etwas höher und steiler sein. So das man nicht gleich von 100 auf 0 runterbremsen muß

- schön wäre auch ein durchgehend schnelle Strecke. Gerne auch mit Steinfeldern oder Wurzelpassagen. Aber eben ohne enge Kurven.

Ansonsten ein wirklich super Park in dem man sich auch Mühe gibt und sich um die Strecken ständig kümmert. Da kann sich so manch ein anderer Bikeparkbetreiber eine Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. November 2014)

Ich habe nur noch einen Wunsch. Für den Park, naja vielleicht 2...

Ich hätte gern noch einen Pumptrack oder Übungsparcour. Ihr seit schon so gut auf Anfänger und Familien ausgerichtet aber ihr habt nix für die kleinen dabei.

Der fehlt noch im ganzen Harz und wäre eine gute Ergänzung.

Und als letztes, vielleicht kann man im Sommer das AfterWork fahren noch eine Stunde länger machen.

Sonst bleibt so wie ihr seid!


----------



## stöber (10. November 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...
> 
> -eine Drop Batterie,  so richtig zum rantasten
> -...


 
Da würde meiner Meinung nach "nur noch" einer zwischen dem 2. und 3. Drop oben fehlen, dann sollte das rantasten ziemlich gut funktionieren!


----------



## Henges (10. November 2014)

Also ein innensechskantsatz war am Samstag unten und oben am Lift vorhanden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mantasy (10. November 2014)

Werkzeug an Kette in der Burg, als Idee.
Und auf jeden Fall ein MucOff Girl unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (10. November 2014)

Ach und ein FotoShot Dingens am Drop mit Facebook upload.


----------



## Mantasy (10. November 2014)

Warte ein hab ich noch: Speedmessung am Wiesensprung.


----------



## fuxy (10. November 2014)

Da hier das große " Wünsch dir was" ausgebrochen ist, will ich auch mal...Ich wüüünsche miir.....mit dem Hubschrauber von zu Hause abgeholt und hochgeschuttelt zu werden und nicht mehr mit dem Lift.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. November 2014)

Bitte langsam wieder aufs wesentliche konzentrieren. 

Sind die Strecken noch befahrbar ?


Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!


----------



## Mantasy (10. November 2014)

Ist doch Off-Season, da darf man albern sein


----------



## Henges (10. November 2014)

Ich fand die Strecken am Samstag ganz schön hin über. Das Personal hat aber schon gesagt das sie die Tage gleich los legen wollen mit ausbessern


----------



## xMARTINx (10. November 2014)

Ja nach'm Holzdrop sind meganervige Bremswellen und die DH's sind inzwischen auch mit ordentlich Rillen versehen 


Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup mit Flatout Suspension Tuning zu verkaufen!


----------



## Mantasy (10. November 2014)

Aber ist der Liftbetrieb nicht eh eingestellt?


----------



## Henges (10. November 2014)

Ja ist er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (2. Februar 2015)

Wo grad eh Winterpause ist macht ihr ja sicher schöne Pläne für 2015... 
Habt ihr neue schon Strecken oder Aufbauten im Plan?


----------



## dre (2. Februar 2015)

Ist da nicht irgenwie so´n snow-night-ride ?


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## jaamaa (6. Februar 2015)

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...llen-Tempo-die-Skipiste-hinab,abfahrt118.html


----------



## njoerd (6. Februar 2015)

Wird das Event wiederholt? Konnte leider nicht dabei sein ....


----------



## Cyb (6. Februar 2015)

ups, hier stand müll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (6. Februar 2015)

Ich war dabei  

Kann es nur empfehlen ... War ne mega Gaudi


----------



## jaamaa (6. Februar 2015)

njoerd schrieb:


> Wird das Event wiederholt? Konnte leider nicht dabei sein ....


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da was geht, denn die Erwartungen wurden doch locker übertroffen. Ich habe auch nicht schlecht geschaut, als ich gegen 18.00 einen ziemlich vollen Parkplatz vorfand 

Übrigens kommt heute Abend ab 19.30 ein Bericht auf dem NDR


----------



## gunznoc (7. Februar 2015)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/hallo_niedersachsen/Radeln-auf-der-Skipiste,hallonds25632.html

Hier der Bericht von 19:30 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## PhatBiker (3. März 2015)

Hi Leute

Wann kann den der Park wieder beritten werden ??

Mit anderen Worten . . . wann beginnt bitte die Bikesaison 2015 ??


----------



## LX101 (4. März 2015)

Wenn der Schnee weg ist. Der Betreiber schätzt Ende März...


----------



## kon (26. März 2015)

Mein Kalender sagt es wäre jetzt Ende März ...


----------



## jedy (26. März 2015)

wenn der schnee noch nicht geschmolzen ist, bringt das herzlich wenig ...


----------



## xMARTINx (26. März 2015)

Liegt noch Schnee? 
Schulenberg macht das WE Nacht Ostern Season Opening


----------



## jedy (26. März 2015)

ich hatte die woche paarmal die webcam gecheckt und es lag noch ein bisschen schnee ...


----------



## moRReSSey (26. März 2015)

Auf der Facebook Seite des Matthias Schmidt Bergs gab es heute frische Informationen bzgl. der Öffnung des Bikeparks.
Ab 28.3. öffnet die Sommerrodelbahn. Weil die Strecken aber noch zu nass und damit nicht befahrbar sind, bleiben diese noch ein paar Tage länger geschlossen. Je nach Wetterlage. Wird dann wohl nochmal separate News auf Facebook dazu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geländeradler (27. März 2015)

Mist, bin Ostern extra wegen des MSB-X-Trails in St. Andreasberg. Ich bezweifle mal, dass es in der einen Woche genug abtrocknet..


----------



## PhatBiker (27. März 2015)

Hoffen wir doch mal das die Vegetation durstig genug ist und die Sonne den rest macht . . . ein paar von uns wollen auch nach Ostern hin


----------



## xMARTINx (27. März 2015)

Ostern soll das Wetter nicht besonderes werden und bevor die Strecken kaputt gehen weil die Substanz noch nicht stimmt find ich es richtig den Park zuzulassen


----------



## Mantasy (27. März 2015)

Vielleicht kannst du ja nach Schulenberg?


----------



## PhatBiker (14. April 2015)

Hi

Hab mal angerufen und gefragt . . . zu 99% ist der park ab samstag den 18.4.2015 offen und kann befahren werden.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. April 2015)

Schnee weg ???


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (15. April 2015)

Mahlzeit miteinander!

Ja genau: nachdem wir eigentlich schon gerne längst vor Ostern geöffnet hätten, hatte uns das Wetter doch nochmal arg geärgert und nach hinten geschmissen. Sei's drum, denn nun werden wir *ab Samstag, 18.04.2015 wieder täglich von 9:00-17:00 Uhr unsere "Pforten öffnen"!*

Allen unseren Gästen wünschen wir eine erfolgreiche, angenehme, schöne, erlebnisreiche und vor allen Dingen verletzungsfreie Saison - sei's hier bei uns auf den Trails oder wo immer Ihr gerade unterwegs sein werdet!

Nachfolgend noch 3 links zu Veranstaltungen innerhalb dieser Saison. Wen's interessiert, gern einfach mal vorbeischauen - online oder dann direkt bei uns vor Ort. Wir würden uns freuen!

09./10. Mai 2015: Giant-Testdays im MSB-X-Trail
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/localevents/event/giant.testdays.bikepark.st.andreasberg/2294/

30./31. Mai 2015: Good Fight Demo Tour (Cannondale & GT) im MSB-X-Trail
http://www.eventbrite.de/e/good-fight-demo-tour-stop-2-registrierung-16198103965

20./21. Juni 2015: Die Trailtrophy macht Station im Harz!
http://www.trailtrophy.eu/tt-harz.html


----------



## tommi101 (15. April 2015)

Endlich geht´s wieder los im Harz


----------



## PhatBiker (15. April 2015)

Wir werden aus Bremen zu viert kommen . . . alle haben bock drauf.

Mal schauen wie voll es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyb (16. April 2015)

Wird im Sommer auch wieder das Feierabend-Angebot eingeführt? Also das Mittwochs bis 20Uhr geöffnet ist.

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen, da ich des öffteren in Wernigerode arbeite


----------



## Freakrr (16. April 2015)

Kann man schon Bikes, Helme und Protektoren leihen?


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (16. April 2015)

Hallo!

Ja, ab Mitte Mai wird's auch wieder unser "AfterWorkBiking" geben, da doch ein Großteil unserer Gäste an den Wochenenden nicht immer Zeit hat und unterhalb der Woche gerne nach der Arbeit "noch 'ne Runde drehen" will. 

Ja, Fahrradverleih und Service (an der Talstation des ersten Sesselliftes) sind auch ab Samstag wieder geöffnet. Mit schönen neuen Giantbikes ... 
Gruß!


----------



## dermute (20. April 2015)

Kann mal jemand vom Eröffnungswochenende berichten?


----------



## PhatBiker (20. April 2015)

Joo . . . wir waren Samstag da.

Wetter war top, anfangs bissel windig.
Die Strecken gut, die stimmung war gut.
Alle hatten bock drauf, jeden den man gesehen hat hatte ein dauer grinsen drauf.
Nach meiner schätzung waren über 50 Fahrer da.
Ich hab von nix schlimmes gehört.
Unsere Truppe war höchst zufrieden


----------



## xMARTINx (20. April 2015)

Strecken halbwegs trocken ? Gibt's was neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (20. April 2015)

Am Sonntag gut besucht. Strecken waren trocken und im guten Zustand.

@MSB-X-Trail : Die Gummis in dem Haken haben in der Mitten ein Loch. Da bleiben gerne mal die Felgen hängen.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. April 2015)

gibts neue elemente (sprünge) seit anfang 14?


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (20. April 2015)

Moin,
Wetter am WE war gut, Besucherzahlen waren ordentlich, so dass wir auch zufrieden waren. Vor allen Dingen keine (schlimmeren) Stürze und - dass hoffen wir doch zumindest - viele zufriedene Gäste.

@bjoernsen : Danke, haben wir auch schon gesehen, die Gummis/Schläuche werden in Kürze komplett erneuert ...

Da viele es schon gefragt haben: ja, wir werden die Anlage in dieser Saison noch um mehrere Neuerungen erweitern. Lasst Euch überraschen - wer des Öfteren mal vor Ort ist, wird das eine oder andere noch bei der Erstellung bzw. bei den Bauarbeiten sehen ...


----------



## fuschnick (23. April 2015)

Hi, falls noch jemand Lust hat, bei der Trailtrophy am 20/21 mitzufahren.. ich habe günstig einen Startplatz abzugeben.


----------



## greifswald (23. April 2015)

Moinsen!

Ich plane mit nem Kumpel an diesem Wochenende den Harz zu besuchen. Anreise wird aus dem Ruhrgebiet sowie Berlin erfolgen.

Da wir die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht kennen:

Sind die Trails trocken und gut befahrbar, oder ist der Boden so, dass das Schmelzwasser noch alles schlammig hält?
Laut Wetteronline ist für Samstag und Sonntag Regen angesagt. Ist der Bikepark dann geschlossen oder hätte man trotzdem seinen Spaß?

Wetteronline sagt 50 bzw 60% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit jeweils für die Nachmittage an. Was sagt die Erfahrung? Regnet sich das evtl. schon vorher ab, und erreicht den Ostharz erst gar nicht, bzw sind nur kurze unbedeutende Schauer zu erwarten? (so kenne ich das aus dem Ruhrgebiet, bzw für die Nordsee wird auch regelmäßig Regen angesagt, aber es kommt Sonne, da örtliches Klima nicht mit einberechnet wird)

Ich weiß: Alles Spekulationen, aber evtl. habt ihr ja einen Tip. Nicht das 4h Anfahrt für die Katz sind.


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2015)

Also so schlimm finde ich die Wetterprognose nicht... evtl. mal ein Schauer. Wenn ich Zeit hätte, würde ich bedenkenlos dieses WE da hin fahren. Und selbst wenn es feuchter wird...  ich hatte da auch schon meinen Spaß bei Regen.


----------



## jedy (23. April 2015)

da kann ich nur beipflichten. ich war zwar noch nicht bei dauerregen da, aber kurz danach. die strecken machen selbst bei nassen bedingungen richtig spass. gutes techniktraining!


----------



## bjoernsen (23. April 2015)

der Boden ist hier staubtrocken. Er kann also ein paar Regenschauer ab, ohne das es gleich zur Schlamm-Schlacht wird.
Tendenziell regnet es im Oberharz etwas mehr als im umliegenden Flachland. Muss aber nichts heißen. 
Einfach hinfahren und Spaß haben!! 
In diesem Sinne, ride on!


----------



## greifswald (23. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für dei guten Infos! Dann geht es wohl morgen Abend in den Harz! Parken kann man vermutlich direkt am Lift? Keine Höhenbegrenzung oder anderer Quatsch? (Die Internetseite ist etwas dürftig...). Übernachtungstips mit nem Camper/Transporter?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (23. April 2015)

Ich würde da einfach ganz dezent und unauffällig auf dem Parkplatz stehen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (24. April 2015)

Also die Streckenüberarbeitungen dieses Jahr sind grandios! Die 1 und die 2 haben völlig neuen Reiz bekommen und sind viel flowiger. Es gibt ein paar neue Elemente auf den Pisten und es wurde viel "ausgebügelt". Echt super 
Bin mal gespannt was mit der neu geplanten Line kommt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rigger (24. April 2015)

Wenn man nett fragt bekomt man den schlüssel fürs klo nachts...


----------



## greifswald (27. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Infos! Wir waren am Samstag auf den MSB-X-trails. Ich kann das hier gelesene nur bestätigen: Sehr nette Mitarbeiter. Strecken 1 & 2 auch sehr gut für Anfänger geeignet und sehr flowig zu fahren. Das man auf den Strecken etwas strampeln kann, kam uns sehr gelegen. Der Sessellift war auch schön schnell.

Da wir noch etwas anderes im Harz sehen wollten, eine Dusche gesucht haben und auch ein paar km bergauf strampeln wollten sind wir am Abend nach Braunlage weitergefahren.

Der Park dort ist noch nicht eröffnet. Falls die die Rüttelpisten nicht komplett zuschütten, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass man in Braunlage Spaß haben kann...

Ein großes Lob an MSBX-trails!

Ich war das 1. mal in einem Bikepark. Ich hätte ein paar Rampen mit sauberem Anlauf und sauberer Landung nett gefunden. Also so etwas wie der kleinere Drop auf dem Einstieg zu 4+5, nur eben "in flach" ;-)

Ein auffälliges Piktogramm anstelle eines Textschildes wäre an der Wippe auch nicht verkehrt. Wer zu Dicht hinter dem Vordermann fährt wundert sich über die plötzliche Lücke im Trail ;-)

Btw: Northshoretrails sind wohl nicht mein Ding, ich habe ungewollt die Abkürzung rechts von der Wippe genommen. Ein herzliches Dank dann noch mal an die Strohballen ;-)


----------



## zweirad-busche (29. April 2015)

*Die GIANT Test Days im Bikepark St. Andreasberg vom 09. – 10. Mai*

 Die GIANT Deutschland GmbH bietet den Besuchern die Chance die 2015er GIANT MTB Flotte zu testen. Im Fokus stehen hier ganz klar die Downhill orientierten Bikes wie Reign & Glory. Aber auch Enduro und Marathon Fans kommen auf ihre Kosten mit der Trance- und XTC Serie.
Mit dabei sind die Downhill „Legenden“ und langjähre GIANT Offroad-Team Germany Fahrer Nino Antic usw. Unter deren professioneller Anleitung und Begleitung sind gemeinsame Fahrten sowie Fahrtechnik Seminare im Angebot. Die Zeiten entnehmen Sie bitte an der Info-Theke vor Ort. Zusätzlich werden Produktneuheiten erklärt bzw. Dämpfereinstellungen vorgenommen und generell Tipps in alle Richtungen des Mountainbikings gegeben.
 Am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg findet jeder Bikesportinteressierte ein breites Angebot an Strecken mit den verschiedensten Schwierigkeitsgraden: Von leichten Singletrails und Freeride-Strecken für Einsteiger und Anfänger über die technisch interessanten North-Shore-Parcours bis hin zu den anspruchsvollen Downhill-Passagen für geübte Fahrer und Profis.
Bike und Fahrer kommen schnell und bequem mit einer unserer Sesselbahnen wieder "nach oben".
Wir freuen uns, hier mit der Fa. Zweirad-Busche als einem erfahrenen Partner für diese Einrichtung zusammenarbeiten zu können.
 Bitte vergessen Sie nicht ihren Helm und die nötige Schutzkleidung, sowie einen gültigen Personalausweis als Pfand. KEIN VERLEIH OHNE HELM!!!


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2015)

@MSB-X-Trail: Erstmal Kompliment für die netten Strecken 4-6! Ich war gestern das erste Mal da und werde sicher wiederkommen.

Wir waren eine heterogene Gruppe, in der alle ziemlich sicher und zügig fahren können und einige an der Schwelle zum "richtigen" Droppen und Springen stehen und gerade bei denen hab ich beobachten können, wie die im Lauf des Tages u.a. wegen des kleinen Kickers an der Matthias-Baude (auch der vor dem Abzweig zur 5) immer besser in der Abssprungbewegung wurden. Das sind tolle Elemente! 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr diese Elemente noch erweitern würdet um einen Drop, der in der Höhe zwischen den "Bordsteinen" und dem Holzelement ist - ideal wäre etwas, wo man einfach hintereinander runter rollen könnte, ohne Gegenanstieg, der die Geschwindigkeit und Abstand verändert.
Und wenn ihr dann schon dabei seid  könntet ihr auch den Table oben mit dem Weg aus der Holzburg fluchten lassen und so gestalten (von mir aus auch mit kleinerem Kicker und längerer Landung), dass es eventuell auch jemand schaffen könnte, in die Landung zu springen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Mai 2015)

@MSB-X-Trail Hab ihr am 14. Mai (Maennertag geoeffnet)? Von wann bis wann?

Und @zweirad-busche : Gibt's eigentlich das aktuelle Reign auszuleihen? Muss man das fuer 'ne Testrunde reservieren?

Danke!


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Beutelfuchs (und natürlich auch alle anderen),
ja klar, auch am Himmelfahrtstag haben wir geöffnet - von 9:00-17:00 Uhr. Viel Spaß!

Noch eine Info, da ja nun die Tage (endlich) schon recht lang sind: 
*ab Mittwoch, 13.Mai 2015 startet wieder unser "AfterWorkBiking": Radfahren im Bikepark jeden Mittwoch bis 20:00 Uhr!
Viel Spaß und Grüße vom Team des MSB-X-Trails!*


----------



## zweirad-busche (11. Mai 2015)

Am Sa und So konnte ohne Anmeldung das kpl. Giant getestet werden.
Wenn Du jetzt zu den Feiertagen ein Bike sichern möchtest, ist der sicherste Weg eine Reservierung über unser Buchungsportal.


----------



## LX101 (12. Mai 2015)

@MSB-X-Trail :
Hat der Verleih auch bis 20h auf? 
P.S. letztes WE war Top Strecke 6 braucht allerdings wieder etwas Pflege...vorallem am Ende vor dem kleinen Holzanlieger ist es ziemlich zerbombt  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSB-X-Trail (12. Mai 2015)

@LX101 :
Danke für die Info, haben wir auch schon gesehen - sind aber schon dran und versuchen, für's Wochenende / HImmelfahrt wieder alles zu richten ...
Verleih ist offiziell geschlossen am Abend - wird aber etwas benötigt, können auch die Jungs vom Lift dann etwas rausgeben. Am besten dann schon Nachmittags Bescheid geben ...


----------



## geländeradler (21. Mai 2015)

Plane am Wochenende meinen ersten Besuch des X-Trails und damit auch mein erster Bikepark Besuch überhaupt. Fahrkönnen ist okay. Springkönnen ist nur sehr begrenzt vorhanden. Kleine Drop runter ja, Tables springen eher nicht. 

Wie Anfängerfreundlich ist das Ganze denn? Welche Strecken sollte man zum warm werden fahren? Und was ich mich immer Frage: Was verhält es sich wenn von hinten schnellere Leute kommen? Gibt es genug Überholmöglichkeiten? Ich will nicht für jeden die Bremse spielen, mich aber auch nicht hetzen lassen.

Wie schaut es mit der Ausrüstung aus? Ist Fullface Pflich? Safety Jacket? Der junge Mann hier fährt da mit normaler Ausrüstung runter: 




Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps die ihr gerne vor eurem ersten Park-Besuch gehabt hättet? MSB-X spezifische Tipps? Bester Parkplatz etc... 

Danke.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2015)

Fang mit der 1 an, dann bist du warm. 2&3 sind auch locker, da hat der 12 Jährige von nem Kumpel auch reichlich Spaß gehabt. 4&5 sind kniffeliger aber auch nicht in irgendeiner Weise krass. Fullface ist nicht Pflicht ich fahre immer mit weil er eh da ist. Wenn ein schnellerer hinter dir ist lass dich nicht hetzen und mach Platz wenn dir der Platz reicht.
Mir fällt für den ersten Parkbesuch kein besserer Park ein.


----------



## dre (21. Mai 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...Mir fällt für den ersten Parkbesuch kein besserer Park ein.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (21. Mai 2015)

N'Abend Geländeradler,

wir denken, Du wirst bei uns bei Deinem "ersten Mal" (im Bikepark) sicherlich Spaß haben.

Wie Lt.AnimalMother schreibt, startest Du mal in die Streckenbereiche 1-3 und "tobst" Dich da erstmal aus. Speziell Strecke 1 ist so gestaltet, dass man dort eigentlich ohne Probleme runterkommt. Auch bei den Strecken 2 und 3 ist alles, was Du nicht fahren möchtest, umfahrbar und es gibt keine "bösen Fallen" in Form von nicht einsehbaren Sprüngen, o.ä.

Sollten schnellere Kollegen "auflaufen": es gibt genügend Bereiche, wo man mal schnell "rechts ran" kann und die zügigeren Gäste passieren lassen kann. Aber: bei der Streckenlänge sowie den immer wieder vorhandenen Möglichkeiten auf eine andere Strecke zu wechseln, sollte auch dies kein Problem für Dich werden.

Fullfacehelm ist nicht Pflicht, macht aber durchaus Sinn. Restliche Schutzausrüstung ist eine "philosophische" Frage: nichts muss, alles kann. (Anmerkung: nicht unbedingt am "jungen Mann" im Video (nennen wir ihn doch einfach mal Daniel J. ) orientieren! Solltest Du annähernd so viel auf dem Kasten haben, brauchen wir eh nicht weiter zu diskutieren ... 
So, und jetzt nicht so 'nen Kopf machen: einfach vorbeischauen und Spaß haben!

Grüße vom MSB


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Mai 2015)

Ich war auch als "nicht ganz ungeschickter" Fahrer da und hatte 2 Anfänger dabei. Jeder von uns hatte Spass. Wirst du sicher auch haben,@geländeradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (4. Juni 2015)

Moin hier ein paar Schnappschüsse vom  AfterWorkBiking:




[/url
]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1841996]
	

[/url
]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1841995]
	

[/url
]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1841994]
	

[/url
]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1841992]
	

[/url
]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1841991]
	

[/url
]

Gruß BT[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## trailbikesurfer (22. Juni 2015)

So, morgen schaue ich mal bei Euch vorbei. Ich hoffe das Wetter erholt sich wieder. Gibt es bei Euch die Möglichkeit das Rad abzuduschen ? Ich denke sonst killt mich mein Gastgeber. Der Skikeller ist eine mit Teppich verlegte Kellertreppe


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Juni 2015)

Gibt Waschplatz unten am Lift


----------



## trailbikesurfer (22. Juni 2015)

Ein Luxus hier im Harz


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (22. Juni 2015)

Wasser sponsored by MSB-X-Trail ...


----------



## sundancer (26. Juni 2015)

@MSB-X-Trail plant ihr evtl. in absehbarer Zeit, euch der Gravity Card anzuschließen? 
Leider gibt es bisher noch keinen Bikepark in der Harzregion, der die Gravity Card als Jahreskarte akzeptiert.
Wäre daher mal interessant zu wissen, da ihr ja doch sehr innovativ und engagiert seid.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (27. Juni 2015)

Können wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt leider noch nicht beantworten. Insofern es hier eine Entscheidung / Entwicklung geben sollte, informieren wir natürlich zeitnah ...


----------



## schleppi (28. Juni 2015)

Wir waren heute das erste mal bei euch und ich muss echt sagen, Top Anlage, wir kommen mit Sicherheit wieder und seid weiterhin so bemüht


----------



## dre (28. Juni 2015)

... und wie waren die Trails heute? Matschig ?????


----------



## Bruellmuecke (29. Juni 2015)

Wir waren am Sonntag vor Ort, nachdem uns das Wetter am Samstag - naja, sagen wir mal - leider etwas "unsympathisch" daherkam. Die Strecken waren nur noch ganz leicht feucht, von matschig konnte man dabei überhaupt nicht sprechen. Ging sehr sehr gut zu fahren, einige kleinere neue "Spaßmacher" wurden auch wieder eingebaut. Ich denke, wenn jetzt das Wetter weiter so sonnig und sommerlich bleibt, wird's riiiichtig gut gehen.
Wir (vor allem meine Freundin) hatten 'ne Menge Spaß. Wird so langsam unser Favorit im Harz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSB-X-Trail (26. August 2015)

_*AfterWorkBiking - "die Vorletzte" ...*_

Noch ist zwar Sommer und die Sonne gibt ihr Bestes, doch so ganz langsam macht es sich bemerkbar, dass die Tage (leider wieder) kürzer werden.
Aus diesem Grund werden wir heute das vorletzte Mal abends öffnen und am Mittwoch, 02.09.2015 das letzte Mal abends für diese Saison.
Richtung 20:00 Uhr dämmert's teilweise schon recht stark, so dass die Sicht im Wald massiv nachlässt ...

Danke für Eure abendlichen Besuche in dieser Saison und auf bald. Der Bikepark bleibt nun regulär noch bis zum 01.11.2015 geöffnet, so dass noch genügend Zeit für Besuche bleibt - muss ja somit nicht abends sein ...


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (30. September 2015)

Wer hat noch Lust mitzumachen?
Einige Startplätze sind noch zu haben - also ran an den Rechner und sich unter [email protected] anmelden!
Speziell bei den Starterplätzen der Damen sind noch einige Lücken zu schließen ...
Keine Lizenz notwendig! Einfach nur Spaß haben!


----------



## sundancer (1. Oktober 2015)

Hab aktuell leider kein entsprechendes Bike.
Gibt es so eine Veranstaltung im kommenden Jahr noch einmal?


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (1. Oktober 2015)

Da es eine - hauptsächlich - spaßige Veranstaltung wird, sollte eigentlich jeder ein passendes Bike haben (Modell "Baumarkt" für 199,- € sowie Varianten mit Stützrädern sind ausgeschlossen ... )
Das nächste Jahr hängt von dieser Veranstaltung ab. Vielleicht 'ne ganze Nummer größer und länger? Der Ort hat ja eine durchaus sehr interessante topographische (Höhen-)Lage ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde durchaus gerne teilnehmen / zugucken, aber leider kollidiert der Termin mit Wegpflegeaktion von IG Harz und Nationalparkverwaltung. Die hat leider Vorrang.


----------



## fuxy (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, gestern war ich mal wieder nach langem in eurem schönen Park, leider habe ich eine kleine Beschwerde vorzubringen.
Zum einen wurde mir an der Kasse gesagt die Punkte Karten sind nur bis zum 1.11.15 gültig und können nicht im nächsten Jahr aufgebraucht werden, so wie es letztes Jahr noch möglich war.
Zum zweiten habt ihr den sehr schönen Wallride verlängert und zu einer art " Achterbahn" gemacht, die auch noch bergauf führt.
Sowas sinnfreies  hätte ich von dem Park in Braunlage erwartet aber nicht von euch. Sehr schade.


----------



## nullstein (4. Oktober 2015)

Das mit dem Wallride ist mir vor 4 Wochen auch negativ aufgefallen. Fährt sich leider sehr bescheiden.


----------



## roofrockrider (4. Oktober 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wallride ist mir vor 4 Wochen auch negativ aufgefallen. Fährt sich leider sehr bescheiden.


Ich finde die Idee der Wallride Verlängerung zwar gut, kam da aber auch mit viel Schwung nicht ohne zu kurbeln durch. Ich dachte erst es liegt an mir aber es scheint ja vielen so zu gehen.


----------



## Lantern (5. Oktober 2015)

Dito, sieht im ersten Moment super aus aber ich habe da auch total Schwung verloren. Will aber nicht ausschließen das es an mir liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (5. Oktober 2015)

Wir waren zu fünft da, und hatten alle das selbe Problem, habe es dann nochmal mit mehr Geschw. probiert, aber ohne Kurbeln wird das nix.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (5. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Info zu Euren Fragen und Anmerkungen:
1.) Die Punktekarten sind - insofern diese nicht in dieser Saison abgefahren werden - selbstverständlich im nächsten Jahr auch gültig. Sind ja schließlich von Euch bezahlt ...
2.) Das Wallride-Ende wird nochmal umgebaut (Frühjahr 2016). Dieser Anschluss war jetzt erstmal notwendig, weil einige mit zuviel Schwung am Ende die "Kurve nicht bekommen haben und unfreiwillig eine Bodenprobe genommen oder einen Prallmattentest vollzogen" haben. Und da war das erste Ziel für uns: lieber sicher mit "Gemecker" als verletzte Gäste ... Wie gesagt: wird kurzfristig umgebaut bzw. ergänzt, damit dann auch wieder der notwendige Flow reinkommt ...


----------



## fuxy (5. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, da habe ich auch gleich einen Vorschlag: Den alten Wallride wieder herstellen und die "Welle " verlängern.
Der alte Wallride ging links hoch und müsste unten gerade werden und dann das selbe nochmal rechts hoch und raus aus dem Wald- Streckenende-
Ähnlich der "Welle" weiter oben.


----------



## zweirad-busche (12. Oktober 2015)

Der Abverkauf unserer gesamten Test/ Leihflotte hat begonnen - bis zu 50 % reduziert!
Bekleidung und Sicherheitsausrüstung ebenfalls stark reduziert.
ALLES DARF RAUS!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Oktober 2015)

Trotz des Regens der letzten Tage war es gestern nur normal schlammig ( bis auf 4 kleine Pfützen auf den AM-Strecken). Die DHs haben bei diesem zähen Schlamm richtig Spaß gemacht, Steine und Wurzeln sind jetzt schön rausgefahren, toll! Danke an die MSB-Mannschaft und bis zur nächstes Saison.


----------



## ders (17. März 2016)

Moinsen,

ich möchte mich dieses Jahr an den Drop auf Strecke 4 trauen, kann mir hierzu jemand etwas sagen?
Ist der einfach, oder schwer zu fahren, wie nimmt man diesem am besten? Wie hoch ist der eigentlich?

lg und Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2016)

Moin... 

Was erwartest du denn jetzt für eine Antwort? 
Für den einen ist es Kinderkram , für andere unbezwingbar! 

Schau dir das live an, wenn da jemand runter hüpft,  so kannst du alles besser einschätzen. 
Dann nachmachen oder lassen


----------



## xMARTINx (17. März 2016)

Ist das der nach der Lichtung ?


----------



## ders (17. März 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Was erwartest du denn jetzt für eine Antwort?
> Für den einen ist es Kinderkram , für andere unbezwingbar!
> ...


Jo, das ist mir schon klar. Dachte schon, dass man sagen kann, dass eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit ausreicht etc. oder es Dinge bei der anfahrt zu beachten gibt, was auch immer.


----------



## ders (17. März 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ist das der nach der Lichtung ?


Der auf der Wiese rechts vom Lift oben.


----------



## YZ-Rider (17. März 2016)

Ich finde das Teil sehr vergleichbar mit dem neuen großen in Hahnenklee von der Größe und der schwierigkeit. Beide sind sehr angenehm fahrbar mit meinem 160er Enduro.
 Was mir aufgafallen ist, dass die Landung recht Nahe am Drop ist. Meiner Meinung sollte man ihn tendeziell etwas langsamer fahren und aktiver abspringen anstatt schnell rüber zu donnern, denn dann winkt ganz schnell das Flat


----------



## xMARTINx (17. März 2016)

Der Holzdrop ?
Eigentlich nur entspannt drüber rollen, zu schnell fliegst schnell bis unten inne Bremswellen. Ansonsten ist der sehr easy und kann eher wenig passieren. 
Guck dir paar andere Jungs an dann siehst das der nicht wild ist.
Eventuell fragst einen das hinterher fahren kannst das du das Tempo einschätzen kannst. Natürlich jetzt einen von den ganz schnellen Typen


----------



## ders (17. März 2016)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der Holzdrop ?


Jo, der Holzdrop.

@ *YZ-Rider* Danke, damit kann ich schon was anfangen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. März 2016)

Fragen und jemanden hinterherfahren. Das Tempo sollte schon stimmen. Wenn Du mit'm Hardtail zu langsam bist kannst Du an so einer Kante/Wurzel hängen bleiben, das knallt etwas. Und zu schnell ist auch Quatsch, siehe oben. Also ziehen lassen.


----------



## harbourmastah (17. März 2016)

langsamer fahren und aktiver abspringen???   Also wenn ich mir vorstelle da aktiv abzuspringen dann stellen sich mir die nackenhaare auf!!!

Wie jamaaa schon erwähnt hat, hinfahren,angucken,tipps geben lassen! Ich selbst habe 1 jahr lang gebraucht um da runter zu springen, es liegt wirklich nur an der überwindung. der drop an sich ist relativ sicher und easy zu meistern (wenn man nicht aktiv abspringt.....ich selbst habe mindest schon 5 leute über den Drop gezogen, ich mache das gerne 
Aber falls du es alleine versuchen willst, fahre ca. 10 vorm Holz an, nimm die finger von der bremse (nicht das du es dir in letzter sek.doch anders überlegst.....konentriere dich auf die kannte und halte deinen blick sobald erkennbar immer an die landezone und lass dich einfach fallen! (nachmals: blos nicht am lenker oder so ziehen!!!!!!)


oh shit,vergiss es!! 

Das war meine hilfestellung zum drop in Schulenberg!! hahahahaha


----------



## ders (17. März 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Werde vor Ort mal einem hinterherfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. März 2016)

.


----------



## YZ-Rider (17. März 2016)

Meinte damit ja nicht dass du wie ein irrer das Bike abziehen sollst sondern lieber etwas langsamer fahren und dem runterfallen des vorderrades mit einem aktiven lenkerziehen etwas gegensteuerst.
Eben der Gegensatz zu ordentlich reintreten und das Bike macht durch den Schwung alles allein...

Oder gebt ihr euch immer wie ein nasser Sack der Schwerkraft hin??


----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2016)

Ich sag es ja...  jegliche Art von Diskussion diesbezüglich führt ins Nichts!  So etwas kann man eigentlich nur vor Ort klären. Und so ein Zufall....  ich glaube das geht sogar ab diesem Wochenende ☺


----------



## YZ-Rider (17. März 2016)

Genau!
Einfach testen. Ist sicher und einfach gebaut und gefährliche Bäume stehen auch nicht in der Nähe


----------



## roofrockrider (17. März 2016)

*An die Betreiber der MSB Trails:*

Warum gibt es dieses Jahr keine Saisonkarte ?

Ab wann ist mit einem Umbau der unteren Holzsteilkurven auf Linie 3 zu rechnen, die ja teilweise bergauf gebaut wurden ?


----------



## ernmar (17. März 2016)

Holzsteilkurven sind umgebaut stand auf Facebook


----------



## dre (17. März 2016)

Ab wann ist geöffnet (... habe gerade keinen Bock im www zu suchen)?


----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2016)

dre schrieb:


> Ab wann ist geöffnet (... habe gerade keinen Bock im www zu suchen)?


Morgen denk ich gelesen zu haben


----------



## dre (18. März 2016)

@jaamaa Moin, habe mal in deine Bilder geschaut. Du bist ja genau so bekloppt wie ich = MTB auf Sylt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (18. März 2016)

dre schrieb:


> @jaamaa Moin, habe mal in deine Bilder geschaut. Du bist ja genau so bekloppt wie ich = MTB auf Sylt.


Wieso?  
Gibt da tatsächlich  ein paar,  also genau 2, Trails.  Und die Treppe  bei der Andreas Düne besser auch nur mit nem FullFace...   

Aber Harz ist besser!


----------



## roofrockrider (1. April 2016)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Warum gibt es dieses Jahr keine Saisonkarte ?


Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr eine Saisonkarte kaufen. Ich weiß doch das MSB hier mit liest


----------



## xMARTINx (1. April 2016)

Ich wollt auch...


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (3. April 2016)

Nabend @roofrockrider und @xMARTINx ,
Danke für Eure Anfrage hinsichtlich der Saisonkarte.
Richtig, derzeit bieten wir die Karte nicht (mehr) an. Ganz einfache Erklärung: die letzten 2 Jahre war (leider) keine Nachfrage nach diesem Tarif, so dass wir die Saisonkarte schlichtweg aus dem Programm genommen haben. Insofern Eurerseits jedoch ein Interesse besteht, nehmen wir die Karte "wieder ins Programm". Wobei für Euch zu überlegen ist, ob sich nicht auch die 5-Tage-Karte lohnen würde: diese ist an 5 Tagen gültig, natürlich auch an nicht-aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen. Jetzt müsste man zur Not überlegen, wieviele 5-Tage-Karten man für die Saisonkarten bekäme und ob das nicht ausreicht ...
Ansonsten meldet Euch doch am besten nochmal unter unserer E-Mail-Adresse [email protected], dann können wir sicher was machen ...


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2016)

Stimmt das ist eigentlich ne gute Alternative. 
Werd ich nächstes mal eine mitnehmen!!! Danke


----------



## NattyJan (4. April 2016)

Wollte jetzt auch mal ein Lob an die Jungs vom MSBX Trail loswerden. Trotz miesen Wetter und wenig Besucher ( teilweise waren wir nur zu zweit) war der Lift an und alle super gelaunt. Der neue Drop ist auch super geworden. Hier und da was an den Strecken verändert/ verbessert. 
Nur leider ist die Wippe nicht mehr da 

Bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (4. April 2016)

Nein... die Wippe ist weg? Kommt bestimmt neu.... dann noch ne Etage höher


----------



## fuxy (4. April 2016)

Die wippe ist weheheheg


----------



## PhatBiker (7. April 2016)

Ja weg isse, die Wippe.
Meine meinung dazu ?!
Kann auch weg bleiben, die war in vergangenheit oder Wippen überhaubt, nervig und hat unfallträchtiges potenzial.
Wie oft mussten fahrten abgebrochen werden weil der Vormann noch auf der Wippe war und man selbst, weil dicht dran wegen Kamera oder nur so, anhalten musste weil man sonst in die Kante gebissen hätte.

Bei uns im Park war auch eine Wippe, wenn nicht grad Fussgänger die besiedelt haben, hat die wohl spass gemacht aber an keiner anderen Stelle sind mehr dolle stürze passiert wie an der Wippe.
Nachdem die vom Fussvolk kaputt gespielt wurde haben wir die neben unserem Tisch gestellt, hochgebockt und eine Ablage für Rucksäcke draus gemacht.

Tolle Wippe


----------



## jaamaa (7. April 2016)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Ja weg isse, die Wippe.
> Meine meinung dazu ?!
> Kann auch weg bleiben, die war in vergangenheit oder Wippen überhaubt, nervig und hat unfallträchtiges potenzial.
> Wie oft mussten fahrten abgebrochen werden weil der Vormann noch auf der Wippe war und man selbst, weil dicht dran wegen Kamera oder nur so, anhalten musste weil man sonst in die Kante gebissen hätte.



Naja.... wenn du der Wippe nicht die Zeit lässt die sie nun mal aufgrund ihres Funktionsprinzip braucht, ist das nicht ihr Problem! Ist doch logisch, dass man da nicht mit 5 m Abstand zum Vordermann runter ballern kann. 

Ich fand die Wippe zu keiner Zeit nervig... eher cool. Überhaupt ist jedes gut gebaute Teil in einem Park willkommen und hat seine Fans... und damit dann auch seine Berechtigung. Man wird ja nicht gezwungen alles mitzunehmen, wenn es einem nicht behagt. Einzig die Höhe der Wippe war schon heftig, jedoch dadurch auch sehr reizvoll. Und mit den Strohballen dann auch nicht mit erhöhtem  unfallträchtigen Potential.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da wieder eine Wippe hinkommt. Dann müsstest du zum Filmen leider etwas mehr Abstand halten.... oder die Wippe umfahren. Nebeneinander rüber geht natürlich auch :-D


----------



## Mantasy (7. April 2016)

Ja eine Dualwippe, sowas habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen, das wäre doch mal ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal


----------



## PhatBiker (8. April 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Naja.... wenn du der Wippe nicht die Zeit lässt die sie nun mal aufgrund ihres Funktionsprinzip braucht, ist das nicht ihr Problem! Ist doch logisch, dass man da nicht mit 5 m Abstand zum Vordermann runter ballern kann.
> 
> Ich fand die Wippe zu keiner Zeit nervig... eher cool. Überhaupt ist jedes gut gebaute Teil in einem Park willkommen und hat seine Fans... und damit dann auch seine Berechtigung. Man wird ja nicht gezwungen alles mitzunehmen, wenn es einem nicht behagt. Einzig die Höhe der Wippe war schon heftig, jedoch dadurch auch sehr reizvoll. Und mit den Strohballen dann auch nicht mit erhöhtem  unfallträchtigen Potential.
> 
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da wieder eine Wippe hinkommt. Dann müsstest du zum Filmen leider etwas mehr Abstand halten.... oder die Wippe umfahren. Nebeneinander rüber geht natürlich auch :-D



Dicht dran ist für Kamera fahrten immer gut, aber nicht über Wippen, ein problem mit Wippen ist eher der Hintermann der zu dicht dran ist, hat mich mal mächtig in den Dreck geschmissen als ich vorne fuhr..


----------



## Blueracer670 (9. April 2016)

Am Sonntag kommt der FreeRide Club Pellens aus Bremen mit 13 Bikern vorbei.


----------



## gnss (10. April 2016)

Falls ein Wippenneubau geplant ist bitte an der aus Braunlage orientieren, die ist wirklich klasse. Das Problem der Wippe in Andreasberg war, dass man bei ein wenig mehr Geschwindigkeit und anschließender Flugphase im Flat gelandet ist.


----------



## sundancer (10. April 2016)

Auf der 1 steht bereits wieder eine Wippe. War gestern da


----------



## fuxy (10. April 2016)

Yesssssssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. April 2016)

sundancer schrieb:


> Auf der 1 steht bereits wieder eine Wippe. War gestern da


Ja.... schnell sind sie da in Aberg! : D


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (4. Mai 2016)

Ab heute (04.05.2016) geht's wieder los:

*AfterWorkBiking* im MSB-X-Trail an *jedem Mittwoch*!
Nahtlos an die "normale" Öffnungszeit hängen wir eine verlängerte Nutzungszeit unseres Bikeparks - und natürlich des Lifts - bis 20:00 Uhr für Euch dran.
Da lohnt dann der Ausflug unterhalb der Woche nach der Arbeit so richtig, wenn man z.B. am Wochenende mal was anderes vorhaben sollte (Häh? Geht das überhaupt??? )
Auf alle Fälle viel Spaß und 'ne Menge lohnenswerter Abfahrten!
Gruß vom MSB


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Dezember 2016)

Was kosten leihbikes?


----------



## reizhusten (6. April 2017)

Ist der Park eigentlich wieder fürs biken geöffnet? Auf der Seite finde ich keine Infos oder übersehe sie.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2017)

Jap ist offen


----------



## roofrockrider (9. April 2017)

Warum ist die Strecke 5 gesperrt?
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort vom Betreiber des Bikeparks.


----------



## roofrockrider (29. April 2017)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Ab heute (04.05.2016) geht's wieder los:


Habt ihr hier keinen Support mehr ? Das wäre aber schwach.


----------



## MSB-X-Trail (3. Mai 2017)

@roofrockrider Strecke 5 wird ab dem Wochenende wieder geöffnet sein ...


----------



## SmallLutz (27. Mai 2018)

MSB-X-Trail schrieb:


> Ab heute (04.05.2016) geht's wieder los:
> 
> *AfterWorkBiking* im MSB-X-Trail an *jedem Mittwoch*!
> Nahtlos an die "normale" Öffnungszeit hängen wir eine verlängerte Nutzungszeit unseres Bikeparks - und natürlich des Lifts - bis 20:00 Uhr für Euch dran.
> ...



Gibt es bei euch diesen Afterworkbiking Mittwoch noch ??
Würd gern das ein oder andere mal vorbeischaun im Sommer.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

